# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 30: FOURRIERE SATUREE! 76 chat(on)s  + 1 lapin AVT JEU 26 - VEN 27/07! (IDF)

## SOSchatsNAC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle







  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)


*
ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR LE JEUDI 26 JUILLET MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.


LE PLUS ANCIEN: 


1a) Mâle 2 ans, castré, noir avec un peu de blanc sur le poitrail timide
Entièrement vacciné, testé négatif FIV et FELV!
Sortant de suite !
 URGENT!! Alopécie 





LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE: 


2a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie! Alopécie sur les flancs 
Sortante de suite




3a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs un peu craintif
 URGENT! Coryza et mange mal!  
Sortant de suite



2a et 3a sont ensemble!
Ils viennent de chez un particulier! ILS SONT OK CHIENS tous les 2.
Sortants de suite !

4a) Femelle 1 an tabby brun sociable
Sortante de suite !
 Commence à flipper en box! 



5a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable, mais protège ses petits, normal !
* :: *TRES URGENT! Va avec 4 bébés de 1 mois (3 mâles et 1 femelle!)*  :: *
L'un de ses petits est mort et ils lui en ont ajouté 2! Elle ne tiendra pas les coup lgts et les petits non plus!
Sortants de suite !





LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

6a) 2-3ans roux tabby, timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! Blessé "léger" va mieux 
Sortant de suite! 




*7a) Mâle brun tabby poils mi-longs, ABANDON, sociable, avec son petit caractère
*=> Reparti av son proprio qui lui a trouvé des adoptants. 
*8a) Mâle, âge ?, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
*=> Parti sous assoc*
9a) Mâle noir, 3 ans, sociable
*=> Parti sous assoc


10a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche timide
11a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
12a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
Sont ensemble**Sortant de suite!* 
* 



13a) Mâle castré 4 ans brun tabby sociable
 URGENT! Maigre, début d'anorexie! 
**Sortant de suite! 
*
* 


14a) Mâle 7 ans noir et blanc, castré, sociable PROPRIETAIRE DECEDE URGENT! Déprime! Mais remange un peu!  
**Sortant de suite!* 
* 




**LES NOUVEAUX: 

**36a) femelle 6 ans brun tabby blanche poils mi longs FIV+ très sociable
**Sortante** de suite
*
*37a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable
38a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable
39a) mâle roux 3 mois tabby blanc sociable
40a) mâle roux 3 mois tabby blanc sociable
*** *Coryza, maigrichons* ***Sortants le ??/07!* 
*
41a) femelle 1 an tortie tabby blanche sociable avec 5 BEBES!*
*- femelle brun tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- femelle blanche et brun tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- femelle noire, 1 mois, sociable
- mâle roux tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- mâle crème roux, 1 mois, sociable*
* URGENT! Les petits ne tiendront pas longtemps!* ** 
*Sortants au 28/07! 


42a) femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable / timide*
* Elle pleure et se sent seule!* ** *
Sortante le 23/07! 

43a) femelle 4 ans noire et blanche sociable*
*Début de coryza*
*Sortants au 26/07!* 

*44a) femelle au moins 12 ans brun tabby blanche sociable*
* URGENT! Au vu de l'âge!* **
*Sortante au 27/07!* 


*45a) mâle 6 ans roux et blanc poils mi-longs sociable*
*Tatouage "illisible"*
*Sortante au 27/07!* *

********************


ENDROIT B : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR LE VENDREDI 27 JUILLET MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.


LES PLUS ANCIENS: 

15b) Mâle 3 ans noir et blanc très sociable FIV +
** URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!!* **
*Sortant de suite !
*
*18b) Femelle 1 an noire devenue timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! A 3 BEBES DE 6 SEMAINES! Sortante depuis le 30 JUIN!  
Sortants de suite !



**LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE:* *
19b) Femelle 3-4 mois tabby brun et blanc timide
20b) Mâle 3-4 mois tabby brun et blanc timide
Sont ensemble
 URGENT! En coryza! Trop jeunes pour tenir longtemps!
Sortants de suite !


**LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* 
* 
21b) Mâle 3 ans crème tabby très sociable FIV/FELV négatif
 URGENT! Gros coryza et sous perf! 
Sortant de suite !

22b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable
 Coryza 
**Sortante de suite !*
* 
23b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
 URGENT! Gros coryza! 
**Sortante de suite !**

24b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs très sociable
 Blessure à la queue! Fracture? 
**Sortant de suite !*
* 
25b) Femelle 1 an noire poils mi-longs un peu craintive
**Sortante de suite !*
* 
26b) Femelle 10 mois tortie tabby blanche un peu craintive
27b) Femelle3-4 mois roux tabby blanc un peu craintive
Sont ensemble 
**Sortantes de suite !*
* 
28b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
29b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
Sont ensemble 
**Sortantes de suite !*
* 
30b) Femelle 4 mois brun tabby timide
31b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
Sont ensemble
**Sortants de suite !*
* 

32b) Femelle 12 ans brun tabby et blanc sociable
**Sortante de suite !*
* 
33b) Mâle castré 2 ans roux tabby craintif
**Sortant de suite !*
* 
34b) Femelle 5-6 mois gris brun tabby très sociable
**Sortante de suite !
*
*35b) Mâle 3-4 mois noir et blanc timidou mais sociable
**Sortant de suite !*
*

**UNE LAPINE EST A SAUVER EGALEMENT!!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...8/#post1229275*

***************************

CONDITIONS DE SORTIE :

- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
- TESTES FIV ET FELV (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans),PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES, SANS FRAIS
- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

- CO-VOIT OK, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
- FA temporaires, oui, mais  précisez le délai et vos coordonnées(utiles  dans le seul cas où nous  sommes en attente de solution "ferme")

- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES

****************

 CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com 
(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.) 


*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!

*  *************

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...7/#post1224899

*Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc                       parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est  plus         simple,     pas          sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère  déjà    "posé",      et on  sait  un   peu    plus à       quoi  s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:* :: 

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat                   en     isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de        précaution          sanitaire   de     base, valable pour tout chat  issu       de la rue,   ou   tout      chat non    vacciné,    etc,   d'ailleurs  +     un moyen   d'intégrer   le  chat    de  la      meilleure façon   qui       soit s'il est   amené à  vivre   ensuite      avec  d'autres      animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 
*Mais on oublie sûrement pas mal de choses....* 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

  Déjà, prenez ce profil SOSchatsNAC, allez voir les fins de liste des précédents sujets. 
  Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas                       MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous      beaux,            touchants,       parfois abîmés psychologiquement  et       physiquement   par   la      vie, mais   que     rien n'est  jamais     perdu   avec un   minimum      d'empathie   et de   patience!

les AVANT/APRES de nos sauvetages

  Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie"                 de       ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a   contribué  à         aider.
  Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

*Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en                       contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce  réseau,      et     que         certaines     chapeautent dans la France   entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là                       sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres,       comme     les nôtres,   et     non des déchets, ni des fous       furieux, ils      attendent      simplement   qu'on     leur tende la       main, à cause  d'une     autre main  qui     auparavant   les a   jeté         un jour à la  rue....

*
*************************


*Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!*  ::  
*Allez lire le sujet ci-dessous!*  :: 

*J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*SI   VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS                 AIDER EN  ACCUEILLANT  UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE   UNE    PROMESSE    DE       DONS,     J'EN  RAPPELLE LES  PRINCIPES POUR CE    SOS:*

*Ils servent à:*

  - Donner un *coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière*, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins*, parfois lourds
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable*,                     un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez   pas,      pour           certains,    noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et   "ils se       ressemblent          tous"), etc. 

*Dans les faits:*

*- Frais classiques couverts:* 
  castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
*- Frais exceptionnels:*
  Chats très malades, blessés, etc
*- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:*
  Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même                     personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas  trop    de       sous,   et    on      ne vas pas le stigmatiser de  demander.   Ou     encore,    achat  de   box,   car  qd     la seule  chose qui   manque  pour    sauver  un   chat,   c'est  "ça",   c'est       ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?*

  - Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
  - Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
  - On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis                     d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares     non        sortis          qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela      signifie   que     pour la      semaine     en cours, c'est  terminé.  Et    comme je   veux  que    chaque  assoc      ait, dans    la   mesure  du   possible, un   petit  coup  de    pouce,  en toute      logique, on      attend   que cela   soit  bouclé
*
Comment pointer son don?*

  - *On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".*
  - *Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don*,                     car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde,  parfois,     les        assocs    ne      peuvent prendre "votre"  favori. Et   certains    chats        n'intéressent        personne, en  termes de   dons, et    doivent  aussi  être      sauvés. 
*En outre, il y a les assocs qui                     interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus                     régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions   pas!*
  Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter!                Et      tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS  là      sont     des    SOS      parmi   tant d'autres!
*Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les                     dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je    peux     ne   pas            reporter la moitié de la somme à la  semaine       suivante,  et  pour   ne   pas        créer d'inégalités,  NI entre       chats, NI entre   assocs,  il  est     possible,  et       compréhensible      que je retouche  les   promesses  av  votre      accord.*

*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?
*
  - Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

  Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en                     demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un  "accusé    de           réception"   de     don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire*


*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.*
  Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
  Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que,                     c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts     par        rapport     aux      critères de délivrance de ces   derniers.

*Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui                     peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent   s'attendent           forcément  à        avoir moins d'aide, mais si   elles peuvent,  ne          serait-ce  qu'avoir   un      petit geste   elle aussi, c'est    sympa,   tout      de même!
*
  Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je                     donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous  le         sentez,   et    là       encore, prenez juste en compte deux    choses:   ils     sont  tous  en     danger,  et     le fait de faire  de   la  place,   même    si X ou Y   n'est  pas    celui que   vous       aimeriez  voir   sortir  lui   laisse  "cette  chance  là",    de  l'air,   et   de  la      place dans  les   box!

----------


## chatperlipopette

*ils sont deja 35 !!!!! On va attendre qu'ils soient 70 pour faire qqchose ????*

----------


## Gaia4ever

*Pouicpouinette peut sortir des loulous dès demain, il faut réagir vite! Ils sont déjà 35 et les listes vont encore s'allonger!!! 

LE LIEN DOODLE EST CREE, N'HESITEZ PAS A LE DEMANDER SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!*

----------


## shenight76

Bonsoir,

ou se trouve l'endroit A exactement ? (je n'ai pas trouvé sur le post mais peut etre ai-je mal cherché)
je m'etais proposé en FA sur l'ancien post (sem 29 )
Si l'endroit A n'est pas trop eloigné je pourrais peut etre m'y rendre jeudi pour faire sortir au moins un chat ? (j'avais été contactée par la patte de l'espoir pour etre couverte en tant que FA provisoire d'un mois )

merci de vos réponses !

----------


## fina_flora

> Bonsoir,
> 
> ou se trouve l'endroit A exactement ? (je n'ai pas trouvé sur le post mais peut etre ai-je mal cherché)
> je m'etais proposé en FA sur l'ancien post (sem 29 )
> Si l'endroit A n'est pas trop eloigné je pourrais peut etre m'y rendre jeudi pour faire sortir au moins un chat ? (j'avais été contactée par la patte de l'espoir pour etre couverte en tant que FA provisoire d'un mois )
> 
> merci de vos réponses !


on ne divulgue jamais les lieux
c'est en rp, c'est tout ce que l'on peu dire

----------


## shenight76

je m'en doutais a moitié, merci de l'info quand meme !

----------


## shenight76

oui toujours dispo !

----------


## shenight76

très bien je vous tiens au courant !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Rien ne se passe !!!!!!! Alors on leur souhaite bon voyage c'est ça ?

----------


## Charoline

Ils sont déjà 35 à être en grand danger !!!

Certains sont là depuis plusieurs semaines et la liste de la semaine n'est pas encore tombée !!!
*
 
*

----------


## SarahC

Malheureusement nous sommes dans la période la plus saturée de l'année... On abandonne avant d'aller peaufiner son mélanome sur la plage, on se débarrasse du chat de mamie en même temps qu'elle avant de prendre la route, et quand on ne part pas les chats qui erraient en hiver et qui vont quémander à manger tout en urinant sur le beau rosier deviennent gênants... Ne parlons pas de cette chatte à qui on donnait à manger et qui a eu la mauvaise idée de faire des petits dans l'abri de jardin... Les gens de la protection animale partent eux aussi en vacances et tout cela se goupille au mauvais moment. MAIS rappelez vous que oui vous partez peut être samedi, mais vous aviez peut être un projet d'accueil à votre retour. Il n'est donc pas prématuré de vous lancer car si X ou Y part ne serait ce qu'une semaine ou quinze jours après vous, une FA temporaire et le tour est joué! Pensez à nous dire aussi si vous êtes dispo pour co-voit ou co-trainage de vacances! Et bien entendu si vous êtes plus dispo mais ne partez pas! Même si ce n'est que là, pour peu de temps, votre véhicule et votre engagement peuvent palier les absences d'autres membres! Simplement, pour tous les cas de figure évoqués il faut que vous vous signaliez à temps! La fourrière a beau chercher de son côté, ni elle ni nous ne trouverons d'un coup de baguette magique! On ne les sauvera qu'en rafistolant tel bout de solution avec tel autre! On ne fera rien sans vous! Bouche-à-oreille, temporairement dispo ou tout simplement prêts dans votre tête ou physiquement de retour de congés, n'attendez pas! On ne fait pas dans l'alarmiste niveau SOS, mais on peut vous assurer que les disparus des listes ne le sont pas tous car une gentille fée s'est penchée sur eux! Comment des mamans peuvent elles voir leurs petits mourir sous leurs yeux, des petits à peine venus au monde déjà sans maman, parfois seuls en cage... Des trouillards arrivés ici à cause de la faim qui leur torturait l'estomac ou encore des standards tout sympas qui arrivent et quittent les listes comme on remplacerait Pierre par Paul dans un scénario fait de numéros, de photos qui tantôt leur rendent service tantôt les plombent car pas assez ceci ou trop cela! Ils n'ont rien demandé et vivent pour certains leurs derniers instants. On ne peut pas tous les sauver, certes, mais pensons à tous ceux qui l'ont été, et ceux qui auraient dû l'être... Si on peut au moins tenir en cette période de m**** en vidant assez chaque semaine ces lieux pour éviter le carnage et les morts ce sera déjà bcp! Ms pour cela il faut que des choses se décantent! On le dit et on le répète, les assocs et FA qui ont sauvé des animaux récemment ne sont pas des tonneaux sans fond... Alors comprenez bien que nous ne demandons pas l'impossible à ceux qui sont déjà saturés mais aux autres de nous aider à trouver ou ouvrir des opportunités que nous ne connaissons pas encore! Leur vie ne tient qu'à un effort conjoint, à un refus de baisser les bras avant l'heure... Et d'ailleurs on ne les baissera pas... On se forcera à penser aux vivants si d'autres nous quittent mais nous n'en sommes pas là! Alors parlez en, fouillez dans votre réseau, sur le net et aidez les! Nous ne sommes que des vecteurs. Nous ne sommes pas là pour notre ego ou pour passer le temps, nous sommes là pour les aider à ne pas mourir, et ce à 100% de nos capacités! Alors, qui peut nous aider? Réfléchissez à "comment", et intervenez au plus vite sans attendre la dernière nuit. Merci pour eux!!

----------


## hln

si je peux faire qlq chose !! par contre mon soucis c'est que je ne peut pas être FA pour chat !! vu que j'en ai trois en appart , puis mon veto m'a dit ce n'est pas necessaire de les immuniser contre des maladies venu de l'exterieur puisqu'il ne sortent jamais !! moi les 3 sont a moi j'ai adopté directement !! voila donc FA pour chatons ?????? puis des chats adultes c evid un peu risquer vu que je ne peux pas les isoler ! et avec un vieux chien de 15 ans quasis aveugle et sourd !! que puis je faire ???? Il y a tant et tant de souffrances et d'urgences je ne sais plus ou donner de la tête !! je veux bien aider mais comment ???

----------


## chatperlipopette

Un don, une prise en charge stérilisation, castration, vaccination, un co voit, contacter votre réseau.....que sais je chaque action est importante.

----------


## Dom91

Je fais une promesse de dons de 15 euros. F.A.,ça risque d'être difficile, je retourne le problème dans tous les sens, mais l'un de mes 2 chats est trop possessif et n'accepte pas de ne pas être le seul de la maison, d'où cohabitation qui ne se fait pas depuis...2 ans. Je suis totalement bloquée.

----------


## mirabelle94

*PROMESSES DE DONS :*

*Lady92 :* *50€ à partager entre 1a, 7a, 8a, 15b, 18b* *avec reçu
lorris : 20€ à partager entre la 18b et le 7a avec reçu
Misskat : 150€ réparti comme tel :
20€ pour 1a / 15€ pour 2a / 15€ pour 3a   / 10€ pour 4a / 30€ pour 5a / 10€ pour 8a / 10€ pour 9a / 10€ pour 15b  / 20€ pour 18b / 10€ pour 21b** avec ou sans reçu
**Dom91 :* *15€** avec ou sans reçu ?
**mirabelle94* *:* *30 € pour 10a -11a-12a* (3 chatons qui sont ensemble)  *avec ou sans reçu*

*TOTAL : 265 euros*


*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE* 

*Mirabelle94 :**Prise en charge castration du 15b* *(tarif assocbase 30 € environ)* *avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94:**Prise en charge rappelvaccins du 1a** (tarif assoc)* *avec reçu si possible
**Lorris :**Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 3a (tarif assoc)**avecreçu

****QUI SUIT*

----------


## Dom91

Avec reçu si possible. Sinon, pas grave. C'est pour les impôts, c'est ça ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui pour une réduction d'impôt.

----------


## SarahC

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci de vous éditer une fois que vos propositions sont inclues dans les différents recap afin de laisser le sujet clair.*

----------


## Sév51

Une 1ère bannière en attendant que les listes soient complétées...





```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/sem-30-grosse-urgence-encore-35-chat-s-avt-jeu-26-ven-27-07-idf-60525/#post1224846"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/477824banfrpS3020120726v01.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## shenight76

je peux prendre un chat dès maintenant si l'assoc me couvre, j'ai eventuellement possibilité de venir a Paris via le train jeudi pour en recupérer un. (le 14a s'il est sortable)

----------


## CARABAM

> je peux prendre un chat dès maintenant si l'assoc me couvre, j'ai eventuellement possibilité de venir a Paris via le train jeudi pour en recupérer un. (le 14a s'il est sortable)


sI TU le peux mp BABE78 pour organiser ce sauvetage; merci !!!! un minou de sauvé ::

----------


## shenight76

MP envoyé. par contre je pense pas pouvoir me rendre a l'endroit A, il faudrait que je trouve qq'un pr amener le loulou dans Paris (Gare Saint Lazare dans l'ideal), et eventuellement, je peux prendre un 2eme chat en co train jusqu'a Rouen si une Fa est la bas...

----------


## chatperlipopette

> je peux prendre un chat dès maintenant si l'assoc me couvre, j'ai eventuellement possibilité de venir a Paris via le train jeudi pour en recupérer un. (le 14a s'il est sortable)


Une assoc en particulier ? Si oui l'as tu contacté pour ta proposition ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je me propose pour le 21b, mais si vous avez une autre solution, merci de me tenir informée car je consacrerai ma pièce de quarantaine pour un autre. 
> S'il y a un co-voit vers Villemomble se serait ok, surtout s'il devait y être hospitalisé.


Pour combien de temps sandrinea ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je pars en vacances à la fin de la semaine, pas possible d'en prendre un malgré toute ma peine, mais je fais un don de 15 sur le SOS de cette semaine.


Merci bbpo. Avec ou sans reçu ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> MP envoyé. par contre je pense pas pouvoir me rendre a l'endroit A, il faudrait que je trouve qq'un pr amener le loulou dans Paris (Gare Saint Lazare dans l'ideal), et eventuellement, je peux prendre un 2eme chat en co train jusqu'a Rouen si une Fa est la bas...


Partenaire77 fait une sortie fourrière demain. Voi avec babe78 ce qu'il est possible de faire. Merci de nous en tenir informé.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*1a) Mâle 2 ans, castré, noir avec un peu de blanc sur le poitrail timide
Entièrement vacciné, testé négatif FIV et FELV!*
*Sortant de suite !*
* URGENT!! Alopécie** 



O FRAIS POUR LUI CAR CASTRE ET ENTIEREMENT VACCINE DONC ON Y VA !!!*

----------


## babe78

14a réservé pour shenight76 mais je suis assez peu sur rescue en ce moment donc merci de me faire un récap niveau covoit de ce qu'il manque

----------


## popngum

*MP de masse envoyé aux membres de la RP.*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> 14a réservé pour shenight76 mais je suis assez peu sur rescue en ce moment donc merci de me faire un récap niveau covoit de ce qu'il manque


Je ne sais pas si elle peut tjs se déplacer comme prévu jeudi, auquel cas il faudrait le sortir, et prévenir demain déjà qu'il est résa. Si cela pouvait impulser un élan pour d'autres! 

En revanche, et là si ce n'est pas explicite je ne sais pas, une partie du mail reçu par la fourrière dit explicitement:




> *nous navons malheureusement plus aucune place chiens et chats cette semaine .*


Cela veut bien dire ce que cela veut dire.... Ils ne peuvent pas inventer des places que des cons au début de la châine ont contribué à boucher jusqu'à saturation!!!! 

Cette semaine il faut donc se secouer comme on le pourra pour arriver à qq chose!

Ok des gens partent, mais ce sont des vacances, on n'attend pas des vacances comme une opération à coeur ouvert ou une 3ème guerre mondiale, si chacun y met du sien, demande à un ami ou de la famille de venir nourrir sa future FA, on peut, BON SANG, quand même en sauver!!!!! 

Alors de grâce pour eux!!!! SAUVONS LES!!!!


**************

*Mise à jour! La suite (endroit B) arrivera un tout petit peu plus tard!!*

7a) Mâle brun tabby poils mi-longs, ABANDON, sociable, avec son petit caractère
*=> Reparti av son proprio qui lui a trouvé des adoptants. 
*8a) Mâle, âge ?, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
*=> Parti sous assoc*
9a) Mâle noir, 3 ans, sociable
*=> Parti sous assoc


******************
*

*14a) Mâle 7 ans noir et blanc, castré, sociable PROPRIETAIRE DECEDE
 ::  URGENT! Déprime! Mais remange un peu!  ::  
*=> RESERVE PAR BABE78*
* 
*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)


*
ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR LE JEUDI 26 JUILLET MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.


LE PLUS ANCIEN: 


1a) Mâle 2 ans, castré, noir avec un peu de blanc sur le poitrail timide
Entièrement vacciné, testé négatif FIV et FELV!
Sortant de suite !
 URGENT!! Alopécie 





LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE: 


2a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie! Alopécie sur les flancs 
Sortante de suite




3a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs un peu craintif
 URGENT! Coryza et mange mal!  
Sortant de suite



2a et 3a sont ensemble!
Ils viennent de chez un particulier! ILS SONT OK CHIENS tous les 2.
Sortants de suite !

4a) Femelle 1 an tabby brun sociable
Sortante de suite !
 Commence à flipper en box! 



5a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable, mais protège ses petits, normal !
* :: *TRES URGENT! Va avec 4 bébés de 1 mois (3 mâles et 1 femelle!)*  :: *
L'un de ses petits est mort et ils lui en ont ajouté 2! 
Elle ne tiendra pas les coup lgts et les petits non plus!
Sortants de suite !





LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

6a) 2-3ans roux tabby, timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! Blessé "léger" va mieux 
Sortant de suite! 


**

10a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche timide
11a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
12a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
Sont ensemble**
Sortants de suite!* 
* 



13a) Mâle castré 4 ans brun tabby sociable
 URGENT! Maigre, début d'anorexie! 
**Sortant de suite! 
*
* 


**LES NOUVEAUX: 

**36a) femelle 6 ans brun tabby blanche poils mi longs FIV+ très sociable
**Sortante** de suite
*
*37a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable
38a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable
39a) mâle roux 3 mois tabby blanc sociable
40a) mâle roux 3 mois tabby blanc sociable
****Coryza, maigrichons* ***
Sortants le ??/07!* 
*
41a) femelle 1 an tortie tabby blanche sociable avec 5 BEBES!*
*- femelle brun tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- femelle blanche et brun tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- femelle noire, 1 mois, sociable
- mâle roux tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- mâle crème roux, 1 mois, sociable*
* URGENT! Les petits ne tiendront pas longtemps!* ** 
*Sortants au 28/07! 


42a) femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable / timide*
* Elle pleure et se sent seule!* ** *
Sortante le 23/07! 

43a) femelle 4 ans noire et blanche sociable*
*Début de coryza*
*Sortants au 26/07!* 

*44a) femelle au moins 12 ans brun tabby blanche sociable*
* URGENT! Au vu de l'âge!* **
*Sortante au 27/07!* 

*45a) mâle 6 ans roux et blanc poils mi-longs sociable*
*Tatouage "illisible"*
*Sortante au 27/07!* *


********************


ENDROIT B : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR LE VENDREDI 27 JUILLET MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.


LES PLUS ANCIENS: 

15b) Mâle 3 ans noir et blanc très sociable
** URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!!* 
*Sortant de suite

**LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE:* *

19b) Femelle 3-4 mois tabby brun et blanc timide
20b) Mâle 3-4 mois tabby brun et blanc timide
Sont ensemble
 URGENT! En coryza! Trop jeunes pour tenir longtemps!
Sortants de suite !


**LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* 
* 
21b) Mâle 3 ans crème tabby très sociable FIV/FELV négatif
GROSSE GROSSE URGENCE ! Gros coryza grave et sous perf! 
Sortant de suite !

22b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc  sociable
 Coryza 
**Sortante de suite !*
* 
23b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
 URGENT! Gros coryza! 
**Sortante de suite !**

24b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs très sociable
 Blessure à la queue! Fracture + CORYZA 
**Sortant de suite !*
* 
25b) N'est plus là*
* 
26b) Femelle 10 mois tortie tabby blanche un peu craintive
27b) Femelle 3-4 mois roux tabby blanc un peu craintive
Sont ensemble 
**Sortantes de suite !*
* 
28b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
29b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
**30b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
31b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby très sociable
28/29 et 30/31 sont ensembles maintenant
CORYZA
**Sortants de suite !*
* 

32b) Femelle16 ans ABANDON brun tabby et blanc sociable
CORYZA + CECITE + ARTHROSE. Elle se laisse pas trop soigner elle est perdue donc urgent 
**Sortante de suite !*
* 
33b) Mâle castré 2 ans roux tabby craintif
**Sortant de suite !*
* 
34b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby très sociable
CORYZA
**Sortante de suite !
*
*35b) Mâle 3-4 mois noir timidou mais sociable
**Sortant de suite ! 

LES NOUVEAUX 

46b ) Femelle âge ? gris tabby beige très sociable 
CORYZA
Sortante le 27/07 !

47b ) Mâle 1 an gris tabby blanc très sociable 
Sortant le 26/07 !

48b ) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby blanche sociable
49b ) Mâle 2 mois blanc gris tabby sociable
Sont ensemble
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

50b ) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
CORYZA
Sortant de suite !

51b ) Femelle 2 mois gris tortie tabby blanc 
52b ) Femelle 2 mois gris tabby blanc 
Sont ensembles et très sociables
Sortants le 28/07 !

53b ) Mâle 1 an noir un peu trouille trouille
Sortant de suite !

54b ) Femelle âge ? brun tabby sociable 
Suspicion de gestation 
Sortante le 26/07 !

55b ) Mâle âge ? noir un peu craintif
Sortant le 26/07 !

56b ) Femelle âge ? tricolore sociable
Sortante le 27/07 !

57b ) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby 
58b ) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
59b ) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
Sont ensembles et très sociables
Sortants le 26/07 !

60b ) Femelle 1 an tricolore un peu craintive
Sortante le 26/07 !

61b ) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby très sociable
Sortant le 27/07 !

62b ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif / fuit
CONJONCTIVITE
Sortant de suite !

63b ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby trouille trouille
Sortant de suite !

64b ) Femelle 1 an roux tabby très sociable
Sortante de suite !

65b ) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby timide
Sortant de suite ! 

66b ) Mâle 2 mois bleu 
67b ) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
Sont ensembles et très sociables
Sortants de suite !
CORYZA

68b ) Femelle 10 mois brun tabbyun peu craintive
Sortante de suite !

69b ) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc crachouille
70b ) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc crachouille
Sont ensembles
Sortant de suite !

71b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby
72b ) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
73b ) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby
74b ) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc
Sont ensembles et très sociables
Sortants le 27/07 !






*

----------


## Soledad91

ou ca en est pour le lapin? y'a t'il une assos qui peut le couvrir si FA?

----------


## misskat

Dans le message de MORGANE2404 aujourd'hui à 16h18 il est indiqué que 21b est réservé Hors rescue (citation ci-dessous)

"La maman 18B a été réserver sous SSAD et le 21B hors Rescue avec Sandrinea en FALD ( 2 de moins sur la longue liste ...)"

----------


## shenight76

Je peux me deplacer jeudi sur paris, je viendrais donc en train avc une boite de transport. Reste a voir si qq'un peut amener le loulou jusqu'a dans paris (je pourrais prendre les transports en commun si besoin ) ! 
s'il sort demain, il faut trouver une FA transit en RP jusqu'a jeudi ?

----------


## SarahC

> ou ca en est pour le lapin? y'a t'il une assos qui peut le couvrir si FA?


Même pas eu le temps de regarder le topic à vrai dire, suis entre un trappage dont j'attends la collecte, un appel à une FA, et les dons en retard à pointer. Je pense que SI FA, on peut trouver peut être une assoc.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Je poste la suite de la liste de l'endroit B

----------


## SarahC

> Par contre avant mon départ en vacances je peux éventuellement faire de l'accueil en transit (2-3 jours, bref jusqu'au 1er août inclus) dans ma salle de bain pour un chat (sans trop de soin médicaux à faire comme je travaille)


Tu es en vacances? Au cas où... Si jms cela pouvait coller av le chat du dessus?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je peux me deplacer jeudi sur paris, je viendrais donc en train avc une boite de transport. Reste a voir si qq'un peut amener le loulou jusqu'a dans paris (je pourrais prendre les transports en commun si besoin ) ! 
> s'il sort demain, il faut trouver une FA transit en RP jusqu'a jeudi ?


Il faudrait que l'assoc puisse savoir demain s'il peut sortir demain, que l'on ait qqn, et que l'on trouve un stockage, oui. 

ET SI CETTE SORTIE POUVAIT AIDER CE SERAIT PARFAIT!!!!

*IL NOUS FAUT DES CO VOITUREURS POUR L'ENDROIT A ET B!!!

**ON A CERTES "QUE" TROIS CHATS POUR LE MOMENT, MAIS IL FAUT ESPERER EN SORTIR PLUS!!

**ALORS ON EST OPTIMISTE ET ON CHERCHE, ET ON RAFISTOLE LA PROPOSITION DE X, AVEC CELLE DE Y VIA LE CO VOIT Z!!!!!*

----------


## Cristal_113

Si vous trouvés des FA  l'association Chat d'Or se propose pour le 3a. Par contre j'aimerais être sur qu'il soit FIV négatif je sais c'est pas cool mais je fait déjà du forcing en proposant pour lui (si possible FA longue durée ou au moins jusqu'à la rentré)
et 66b+67b (les 2 bibous) si FA de quarantaine.

Par contre nos statut son en cour de changement... les 2 fois ou on a sortie des chats de fourrière c'est la SSAD qui a fait la sorti (au moins sur un des deux, parce qu'on avait eut de soucis avec la carte d'identification que je n'ai toujours pas, je dit sa parce que je pense que je vais l'adopté car trop craintive pour l'adoption, pour le changement de propriétaire se serais bien).  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*La dernière liste est maintenant à jour : 74 chats sans compter les petits qui sont avec leur maman donc on doit les 80/85 chats !!!!!*

----------


## hln

:: j'aimerai savoir ou est passé la petite noire et blanche (42 a )sortie hier 23/07     Merci

----------


## SarahC

> j'aimerai savoir ou est passé la petite noire et blanche (42 a )sortie hier 23/07     Merci


Elle est tjs dans la liste.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le 21B est sous asso SSAD (Flokelo) et FA chez moi


Quand êtes vous dispo pour la réceptionner et sur quel secteur?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si vous trouvés des FA  l'association Chat d'Or se propose pour le 3a. Par contre j'aimerais être sur qu'il soit FIV négatif je sais c'est pas cool mais je fait déjà du forcing en proposant pour lui (si possible FA longue durée ou au moins jusqu'à la rentré)
> et 66b+67b (les 2 bibous) si FA de quarantaine.
> 
> Par contre nos statut son en cour de changement... les 2 fois ou on a sortie des chats de fourrière c'est la SSAD qui a fait la sorti (au moins sur un des deux, parce qu'on avait eut de soucis avec la carte d'identification que je n'ai toujours pas, je dit sa parce que je pense que je vais l'adopté car trop craintive pour l'adoption, pour le changement de propriétaire se serais bien).


Il est avec 2 a qui était lui même avec 2 chats sortis par Chatperlipopette la semaine passée.
Ils étaient négatifs. Ca ne veut rien dire, mais ils vivaient ensemble, donc on peut espérer qu'il le soit aussi.
Pour info, c'est lui:


*3a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs un peu craintif
 URGENT! Coryza et mange mal!  
Sortant de suite

*

----------


## SarahC

* On n'est pas contre de l'aide à récap. Pour solutions à lister, rappel de dons, etc, etc!* 

Venise n'est pas dispo, Chatperlipopette passagèrement non plus. Donc un petit coup de pouce ce serait top!

Ensuite, demain, on peut sortir des chats de l'endroit A, je le rappelle, mais si on se coordonne à temps, pour le moment on en a un, et on ne sait pas où le mettre. Sa FA peut le chercher à PARIS JEUDI.

Donc on doit avancer!

Si en plus on trouvait des FA pour les chats pour Cristal, on pourrait là encore faire un tir groupé, surtt que j'ose espérer qu'une quarantaine peut encore se faire!

Cristal, repasse nous tes coordonnées sur le compte mail indiqué en page 1.

Et aussi, la ville de la FA des chatons, par la suite, pour voir si on trouve, niveau FA de quarantaine. Quel secteur souhaité pour la quarantaine aussi? Pour véto, si besoin, etc, merci!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*PROMESSES DE DONS :*

*Lady92 :* *50 à partager entre 1a, 7a, 8a, 15b, 18b* *avec reçu
lorris : 20 à partager entre la 18b et le 7a avec reçu
Misskat : 150 réparti comme tel :
20 pour 1a / 15 pour 2a / 15 pour 3a    / 10 pour 4a / 30 pour 5a / 10 pour 8a / 10 pour 9a / 10 pour  15b  / 20 pour 18b / 10 pour 21b** avec ou sans reçu
**Dom91 :* *15** avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *30  pour 10a -11a-12a* (3 chatons qui sont ensemble)  *avec ou sans reçu*

*TOTAL : 265 euros*


*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE* 

*Mirabelle94 :**Prise en charge castration du 15b* *(tarif assocbase 30  environ)* *avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94:**Prise en charge rappelvaccins du 1a** (tarif assoc)* *avec reçu si possible
**Lorris :**Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 3a (tarif assoc)** avecreçu
Partenaire77 :Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93

****QUI SUIT ?* **

----------


## lynt

*PROMESSES DE DONS :

Lady92 :* *50 à partager entre 1a, 7a, 8a, 15b, 18b* *avec reçu
lorris : 20 à partager entre la 18b et le 7a avec reçu
Misskat : 150 réparti comme tel :
20 pour 1a / 15 pour 2a / 15 pour 3a   / 10 pour 4a / 30 pour 5a / 10 pour 8a / 10 pour 9a / 10 pour 15b  / 20 pour 18b / 10 pour 21b** avec ou sans reçu
**Dom91 :* *15** avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *30  pour 10a -11a-12a* (3 chatons qui sont ensemble)  *avec ou sans reçu
**bbpo :* *15** avec ou sans reçu peu importe*

*TOTAL : 280 euros*


*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE* 

*Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge castration du 15b* *(tarif assoc base 30  environ)* *avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge rappel vaccins du 1a** (tarif assoc)* *avec reçu si possible
**Lorris :* *Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 3a (tarif assoc)**avec reçu
Partenaire77 : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93

****QUI SUIT*

----------


## fina_flora

> Je peux me deplacer jeudi sur paris, je viendrais donc en train avc une boite de transport. Reste a voir si qq'un peut amener le loulou jusqu'a dans paris (je pourrais prendre les transports en commun si besoin ) ! 
> s'il sort demain, il faut trouver une FA transit en RP jusqu'a jeudi ?


mp envoyé

----------


## invite 17

c'est une catastrophe la liste  ::  je mets 100 € pour les deux grosses familles de l'endroit A donc sur la 5a et sur la 41a

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*PROMESSES DE DONS :

Lady92 :* *50€ à partager entre 1a, 7a, 8a, 15b, 18b* *avec reçu
lorris : 20€ à partager entre la 18b et le 7a avec reçu
Misskat : 150€ réparti comme tel :
20€ pour 1a / 15€ pour 2a / 15€ pour 3a   / 10€ pour 4a / 30€ pour 5a / 10€ pour 8a / 10€ pour 9a / 10€ pour 15b  / 20€ pour 18b / 10€ pour 21b** avec ou sans reçu
**Dom91 :* *15€** avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *30 € pour 10a -11a-12a* (3 chatons qui sont ensemble)  *avec ou sans reçu
**bbpo :* *15€** avec ou sans reçu peu importe*
*invite 17 : 100 € pour la 5a et pour la 41 a avec ou sans reçu
*
*TOTAL : 380 euros*


*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE* 

*Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge castration du 15b* *(tarif assoc base 30 € environ)* *avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge rappel vaccins du 1a** (tarif assoc)* *avec reçu si possible
**Lorris :* *Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 3a (tarif assoc)**avec reçu
Partenaire77 : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93

****QUI SUIT*

----------


## pouetpouet

tjs personne pr lui ?:
*15b) Mâle 3 ans noir et blanc très sociable
** URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!!* 
*Sortant de suite
*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ni pour lui ni pour les autres

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*Qui est dispo pour co voit et/ou FA temporaire en RP?!!!!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

*UNE LAPINE EST A SAUVER EGALEMENT!!*

SOS! Lapine blanche sociable adulte à réserver au plus vite!! (IDF)*
*

----------


## sylki

*ils ont besoin de votre aide, et surtout de familles d'accueil sans lesquelles les associations ne peuvent pas les reserver et les sortir !!!!    Ca va etre une horreur, personne pour 35 chats qui vont etre euthanasies !!!!

qui commence, qui peut demander une piece a une amie, quelqu'un de sa famille? Etc ?*

----------


## Dom91

Je ne peux pas faire grand chose et tout d'abord pas de quarantaine (2 chats). Et je suis un particulier (une), donc pas d'assoc. MAIS je suis en congés ce soir jusqu'au 16 août et en principe je ne pars pas, je pourrais essayer de faire F.A. pour quelques jours pour des chats sortis de quarantaine, notamment pour la petite 42a pour laquelle je rajoute 20 euros de promesse de dons. Je ne peux pas proposer de faire F.A. de plus longue durée *pour l'instant* étant donné que je ne sais pas comment ça se passerait avec l'un de mes chats. Peut-être qu'avec un chaton, ça passerait mieux, en tout cas je pourrais plus facilement l'isoler (je n'ai pas de chambre en plus mais appart. de 40 m2). 
Sinon, je suis dans l'Essonne et peut facilement me déplacer à Paris en RER pour récupérer un chat et l'amener dans l'Essonne ou éventuellement en banlieue parisienne proche. Je peux aussi faire des petits trajets en voiture dans ou aux alentours de l'Essonne. 
Voilà, si ça peut aider.

----------


## Tacha

> *32b) Femelle16 ans ABANDON brun tabby et blanc sociable
> CORYZA + CECITE + ARTHROSE. Elle se laisse pas trop soigner elle est perdue donc urgent 
> **Sortante de suite !*


Putain, mais quels sont les connards qui peuvent abandonner un vieux chat comme ça ??? Ca me bouffe des connards pareils !!! Est-ce que quelqu'un peut la sortir ? Je sais que ce n'est pas évident et qu'elle ne pourra probablement pas être replacée mais merde ! En plus là, financièrement plus possible pour moi et pas de possibilité d'accueil... Putain ça me fout les tripes à l'envers des trucs pareils  :Mad: 

*QUELQU'UN POUR ELLE ???*

----------


## lynt

> Putain, mais quels sont les connards qui peuvent abandonner un vieux chat comme ça ??? Ca me bouffe des connards pareils !!! Est-ce que quelqu'un peut la sortir ? Je sais que ce n'est pas évident et qu'elle ne pourra probablement pas être replacée mais merde ! En plus là, financièrement plus possible pour moi et pas de possibilité d'accueil... Putain ça me fout les tripes à l'envers des trucs pareils 
> 
> *QUELQU'UN POUR ELLE ???*


Yoshi 2...  ::

----------


## Dom91

Sev51, je viens de te répondre en MP pour te donner mon adresse mail perso et bureau où je dois partir vite fait !

----------


## Sév51

> Sev51, je viens de te répondre en MP pour te donner mon adresse mail perso et bureau où je dois partir vite fait !


Formulaire FA envoyé

----------


## Lilly1982

Au cas où, mon trajet en train de jeudi fait un arrêt à Amiens de 10 minutes

----------


## Tacha

> Yoshi 2...


Oui, j'en ai bien peur...

----------


## SarahC

> J'attends de savoir si des chats pourront être sortis et la, ou les, destinations.
> Je dois être dans le 93 pour une consultation à 16H, donc partir vers 12H, pour l'endroit A probablement.
> Si des associations peuvent sortir des chats qui doivent être hospitalisés, ils pourraient profiter de mon passage chez le véto.


Merci à vous. J'espère que des choses se décanteront encore, ce serait vraiment dommage de passer à côté.

----------


## SarahC

> Ma promesse de dons (deja dans le recap) etait de 10€ pour chacun :1a, 7a, 8a, 15b, 18b.
> Je reporte les dons pour 7a, 8a qui sont semble t il sortis hors Rescue, sur 4a et 6a


QQN PEUT SE CHARGER DE FAIRE LE RECAP DONS? Nicole S. 60 € avec reçu pour assoc valable qui prendrait la chatte de 16 ans..... 

ET LE RECAP ASSOC? MERCIIIIII!!!! 

MERCI BCP!!  ::  BIS!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

*PROMESSES DE DONS :

Lady92 :* *50 à partager entre 1a, 4a, 6a, 15b, 18b* *avec reçu
lorris : 20 à partager entre la 18b et le 7a avec reçu
Misskat : 150 réparti comme tel :
20 pour 1a / 15 pour 2a / 15  pour 3a   / 10 pour 4a / 30 pour 5a / 10 pour 8a / 10 pour 9a / 10  pour 15b  / 20 pour 18b / 10 pour 21b** avec ou sans reçu
**Dom91 :* *15 pour l'ensemble du SOS / 20  pour la 42a** avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *30  pour 10a -11a-12a* (3 chatons qui sont ensemble)  *avec ou sans reçu
**bbpo :* *15** avec ou sans reçu peu importe*
*invite 17 : 100  pour la 5a et pour la 41 a avec ou sans reçu
**Nicole S. (Hors Rescue) : 60  pour la 32b avec* *reçu
*
*TOTAL : 460 euros*


*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE* 

*Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge castration du 15b* *(tarif assoc base 30  environ)* *avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge rappel vaccins du 1a** (tarif assoc)* *avec reçu si possible
**Lorris :* *Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 3a (tarif assoc)**avec reçu
Partenaire77 : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93

****QUI SUIT*

----------


## sydney21

personne pour garder un chat/chaton 2 à 3 semaines en quarantaine ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Au cas où, mon trajet en train de jeudi fait un arrêt à Amiens de 10 minutes


Tu l'as rajouter dans le lien doodle ?

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

On a une bannière à jour ou pas? 

Car on va passer à 75....

Ce petit était là samedi, ne mangeait pas depuis le 21. Ils ont refusé de le laisser sortir sans délai.


*75a) Chaton, sexe?, 2 mois, noir, très sociable*
 :: *URGENT!!!! NE MANGE PLUS!!!!*  :: 


*IL PEUT SORTIR CE JOUR.... S'IL EST EN VIE..... A PEINE 2 MOIS, UN PETIT BOUT ORPHELIN!!!!*
*ET LA IL FAUT VRAIMENT S'AFFOLER SI VOUS VOULEZ EN SAUVER**, LA MORT NE PREND PAS DE VACANCES, ELLE!*

----------


## sydney21

> Tu pourrais en prendre 1 sydney21 ?


peut-être, si une FAQ se propose...

----------


## Sév51

Voilà la bannière pour cette semaine...

]


```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/sem-30-fourriere-saturee-74-chat-s-1-lapin-avt-jeu-26-ven-27-07-idf-60525/page-2.html#post1230198"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/938312banfrpS3020120726animee.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## chatperlipopette

> peut-être, si une FAQ se propose...


A part Partenaire77 pour une vraie FAQ de 15 jours il n'y a personne.

----------


## Soledad91

Je peut prendre la lapine en FA a partir du 10 si assos'

----------


## sydney21

Suis en contact avec flower comme FAQ pour chaton 75a, si Ok pour elle je veux bien le prendre en FALD par la suite.
Je vais déjeuner, si besoin de me joindre vous avez mon portable.

----------


## Dom91

@chatperlipopette : j'ai reçu le lien, merci. 

@sev51 : j'ai renvoyé le formulaire.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je peut prendre la lapine en FA a partir du 10 si assos'


Merci de réitérer votre proposition sur le post de la lapine dont vous trouverez le lien plus haut.

----------


## shenight76

quelqu'un sait si partenaire77 fait sortir le 14a que je dois récupérer ? 
je ne sais si une fa a été trouvé jusqu'a jeudi, j'attend des infos...
merci !

----------


## SarahC

Aucune info reçue pour l'heure, je crois que c'est mort pour cet AM  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Formulaire FA de Flower transmis à Sydney.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'attends de savoir si des chats pourront être sortis et la, ou les, destinations.
> Je dois être dans le 93 pour une consultation à 16H, donc partir vers 12H, pour l'endroit A probablement.
> Si des associations peuvent sortir des chats qui doivent être hospitalisés, ils pourraient profiter de mon passage chez le véto.


Il est déjà partit et peut être joint que par tel je pense.

----------


## SarahC

> Il est déjà partit et peut être joint que par tel je pense.


Je crains que non, car pas de portable, et ds tous les cas, trop tard si RDV... Enfin je pense. De tte façon on n'a pas de pistes...
De rien...

----------


## shenight76

Bon, j'attend ce soir je verrais bien..
Si une autre sortie se fait je pourrais tjs faire le trajet samedi aprem dernier delai (il me semble que Pouicpouinette peut faire une sortie samedi)

----------


## SarahC

> Si partenaire 77 peut me covoit le 21B vers le véto du 93, ce serait parfait pour moi.
> Je me propose éventuellement pour accueillir en même temps le 24B si  SSAD me couvre, quitte à avoir un lieu de soins et de quarantaine dédié  pour l'endroit B.


Non, il ne pourra pas. Ct avant midi, malheureusement. Et ce jour. 
*Pour l'endroit A on l'a dans l'os, et le petit noir est en priorité absolue, si encore en vie.* 
Ce sera donc vendredi ou samedi, ou plus tôt si des gens peuvent se déplacer.




> Bon, j'attend ce soir je verrais bien..
> Si une autre sortie se fait je pourrais tjs faire le trajet samedi aprem dernier delai (il me semble que Pouicpouinette peut faire une sortie samedi)


Samedi ce serait parfait.

----------


## invite 17

il faudrait peut etre refaire un systeme de mise en pension comme avait fait babe 78 je sais plus sur qu'elle semaine pour assurer les faq, cette période est la pire car les aoutiens sont sur le départ et les juilletistes pas encore rentrés !!! car si les fourrieres sont pleines ça va etre l'hécatombe pour les anciens, les malades, les chatons .....

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> il faudrait peut etre refaire un systeme de mise en pension comme avait fait babe 78 je sais plus sur qu'elle semaine pour assurer les faq, cette période est la pire car les aoutiens sont sur le départ et les juilletistes pas encore rentrés !!! car si les fourrieres sont pleines ça va etre l'hécatombe pour les anciens, les malades, les chatons .....


Il faudrait lui demander le tarif au mois pour la chatterie, et le parrainage par chat sur 2 mois, c'est absolument infernal!
Et mine de rien, cela aura été critiqué par certainEs, mais c'était efficace et cohérent.... Et ça en a sauvé un paquet!

----------


## sydney21

je viens d'appeler l'endroit A : le chaton 75a est décédé depuis dimanche  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> je viens d'appeler l'endroit A : le chaton 75a est décédé depuis dimanche


 ::  Champagne....  :: 

Combien de morts va-t-il encore y avoir jusqu'à la fin du mois???

----------


## flower1406

On se proposait juste pour le sortir là  ::  ::  ::

----------


## sydney21

Je viens de réserver cette petite :

*42a) femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable / timide
** Elle pleure et se sent seule!  
Sortante le 23/07! 

Pourrait être cette photo... 

*

Flower1406 pourra la prendre en FAQ.

----------


## cyrano

> quelqu'un sait si partenaire77 fait sortir le 14a que je dois récupérer ? 
> je ne sais si une fa a été trouvé jusqu'a jeudi, j'attend des infos...
> merci !



_partenaire77 est parti faire la sortie pour la14a elle restera chez moi cette nuit et tu pourras la récup demain à villemomble....._

----------


## shenight76

GENIAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
merci pour la nouvelle je commencais a avoir peur pour lui !

Merci !
je vous envoie mes coordonnées par mp !

----------


## Charoline

edit

----------


## Verlaine

Comment se fait-il que le 1a soit castré, vacciné et testé? Est-ce un abandon?

----------


## SarahC

> Voici le lien de la semaine 21 avec toutes les indications de Babe78 concernant la réservation de la chatterie
> 
> SEM 21: SOS! 61 chat(on)s de tt type dt blessés/malades+ 1 lapin AVT 24-25/05! (IDF)


Merci mais il faudrait avant tout que qqn lui fasse un MP en lui demandant si elle a encore de la place!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comment se fait-il que le 1a soit castré, vacciné et testé? Est-ce un abandon?


Testé c'est normal, il le font qd ils ont le temps, idem pr vaccin, si le vaccin arrive au rappel, ils le refont. Et castré, qd elle a le temps, elle le fait.

----------


## Dom91

:: super contente pour la 42a !

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)


*
ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR LE JEUDI 26 JUILLET MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.


LE PLUS ANCIEN: 


1a) Mâle 2 ans, castré, noir avec un peu de blanc sur le poitrail timide
Entièrement vacciné, testé négatif FIV et FELV!
Sortant de suite !
 URGENT!! Alopécie 





LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE: 


2a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie! Alopécie sur les flancs 
Sortante de suite

**


3a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs un peu craintif
 URGENT! Coryza et mange mal!  
Sortant de suite

**

2a et 3a sont ensemble!
Ils viennent de chez un particulier! 
ILS SONT OK CHIENS tous les 2.
Sortants de suite !

4a) Femelle 1 an tabby brun sociable
Sortante de suite !
 Commence à flipper en box! 



5a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable, mais protège ses petits, normal !
* :: *TRES URGENT! Va avec 4 bébés de 1 mois (3 mâles et 1 femelle!)*  :: *
L'un de ses petits est mort et ils lui en ont ajouté 2! 
Elle ne tiendra pas les coup lgts et les petits non plus!
Sortants de suite !

**



LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

6a) 2-3ans roux tabby, timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! Blessé "léger" va mieux 
Sortant de suite! 

*
*

10a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche timide
11a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
12a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
Sont ensemble**
Sortants de suite!* 
* 



13a) Mâle castré 4 ans brun tabby sociable
 URGENT! Maigre, début d'anorexie! 
**Sortant de suite! 
*



*LES NOUVEAUX: 

**36a) femelle 6 ans brun tabby blanche poils mi longs FIV+ très sociable
**Sortante** de suite

Elle peut-être, photo à confirmer, sur demande:

*

*37a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable
38a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable
39a) mâle roux 3 mois tabby blanc sociable
40a) mâle roux 3 mois tabby blanc sociable
**** Coryza, maigrichons* ***
Sortants le ??/07!* 



 *

41a) femelle 1 an tortie tabby blanche sociable avec 5 BEBES!*
*- femelle brun tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- femelle blanche et brun tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- femelle noire, 1 mois, sociable
- mâle roux tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- mâle crème roux, 1 mois, sociable*
* URGENT! Les petits ne tiendront pas longtemps!* ** 
*Sortants au 28/07! 
**

43a) femelle 4 ans noire et blanche sociable*
*Début de coryza*
*Sortants au 26/07! 

*
 
*44a) femelle au moins 12 ans brun tabby blanche sociable*
* URGENT! Au vu de l'âge!* **
*Sortante au 27/07!* 




 *45a) mâle 6 ans roux et blanc poils mi-longs sociable*
*Tatouage "illisible"*
*Sortante au 27/07!

*
*


********************


ENDROIT B : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR LE VENDREDI 27 JUILLET MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.


LES PLUS ANCIENS: 

15b) Mâle 3 ans noir et blanc très sociable
** URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!!* 
*Sortant de suite

**LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE:* *

19b) Femelle 3-4 mois tabby brun et blanc timide
20b) Mâle 3-4 mois tabby brun et blanc timide
Sont ensemble
 URGENT! En coryza! Trop jeunes pour tenir longtemps!
Sortants de suite !


**LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* 
* 
21b) Mâle 3 ans crème tabby très sociable FIV/FELV négatif
GROSSE GROSSE URGENCE ! Gros coryza grave et sous perf! 
Sortant de suite ! => Sortant quand? 

22b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc  sociable
 Coryza 
**Sortante de suite !*
* 
23b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
 URGENT! Gros coryza! 
**Sortante de suite !**

24b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs très sociable
 Blessure à la queue! Fracture +** Coryza* *Sortant de suite !**
26b) Femelle 10 mois tortie tabby blanche un peu craintive
27b) Femelle 3-4 mois roux tabby blanc un peu craintive
Sont ensemble 
**Sortantes de suite !*
* 
28b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
29b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
**30b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
31b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby très sociable
28/29 et 30/31 sont ensemble maintenant
** Coryza* *
**Sortants de suite !*
* 

32b) Femelle16 ans ABANDON brun tabby et blanc sociable
CORYZA + CECITE + ARTHROSE. Elle se laisse pas trop soigner elle est perdue donc urgent 
**Sortante de suite !
*
* 
33b) Mâle castré 2 ans roux tabby craintif
**Sortant de suite !*
* 
34b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby très sociable
** Coryza* 
*Sortante de suite !
*
*35b) Mâle 3-4 mois noir timidou mais sociable
**Sortant de suite ! 


LES NOUVEAUX 

46b) Femelle âge ? gris tabby beige très sociable 
** Coryza* *
Sortante le 27/07 !

47b) Mâle 1 an gris tabby blanc très sociable 
Sortant le 26/07 !

48b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby blanche sociable
49b) Mâle 2 mois blanc gris tabby sociable
Sont ensemble
** Coryza* *
Sortants de suite !

50b ) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
** Coryza* *
Sortant de suite !

51b) Femelle 2 mois gris tortie tabby blanc 
52b) Femelle 2 mois gris tabby blanc 
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants le 28/07 !

53b) Mâle 1 an noir un peu trouille trouille
Sortant de suite !

54b) Femelle âge ? brun tabby sociable 
 Suspicion de gestation 
Sortante le 26/07 !

55b) Mâle âge ? noir un peu craintif
Sortant le 26/07 !

56b) Femelle âge ? tricolore sociable
Sortante le 27/07 !

57b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby 
58b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
59b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants le 26/07 !

60b ) Femelle 1 an tricolore un peu craintive
Sortante le 26/07 !

61b) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby très sociable
Sortant le 27/07 !

62b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif / fuit
 Conjonctivite 
Sortant de suite !

63b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby trouille trouille
Sortant de suite !

64b) Femelle 1 an roux tabby très sociable
Sortante de suite !

65b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby timide
Sortant de suite ! 

66b) Mâle 2 mois bleu 
67b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants de suite !
 Coryza 

68b) Femelle 10 mois brun tabbyun peu craintive
Sortante de suite !

69b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc crachouille
70b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc crachouille
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite !

71b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby
72b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
73b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby
74b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants le 27/07 !



***

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai tenté, ils sont tellement mal en point ... , j'espère que ma proposition n'interviendra pas trop tard.
> Je ne connaissais pas les distances entre les 2 endroits.


 Non, pas trop tard pour réserver, cela peut se faire demain encore, pur l'endroit B. Sans souci. C'est juste que depuis hier on dit que Partenaire peut faire des co voit, et ce qui est dommage c'est que tout se décante après son départ, et même après son retour. C'est un peu bête, mais déjà de les réserver au plus vite et de les sortir dès qu'on saura qui peut et quand (*ENDROIT B POUR LE MOMENT, PERSONNE*).... Et surtout de tenter de regrouper les sorties, les vacances étant peu propices à la disponibilité des membres.

----------


## sydney21

> Et partenaire77 peut la sortir ou pas ?


Pas vu avec lui, je ne sais pas encore comment on va s'organiser pour la sortie de la chatonne 42a et sa réception par flower1406, désolée j'ai une tonne de boulot à finir avant mes congés donc je suis là sporadiquement sur le post, c'est pour ça que je n'ai réservé qu'aujourd'hui.

----------


## SarahC

Pas de souci, de toute façon au départ on partait sur le petit noir décédé. Ce qui est crétin par contre c'est qu'il est supposé sortant ce jour, et qu'ils ont dit que non, demain.... Dommage. Mais bon, c'est moins gênant de se casser un peu la tête pour un chat rescapé que de voir ces listes qui restent quasiment figées, sans que RIEN ou "presque" ne se passe, c'est affreux!

----------


## SarahC

_SI tout va bien, on devrait avoir une bonne nouvelle pour elle:_


*32b) Femelle16 ans ABANDON brun tabby et blanc sociable
CORYZA + CECITE + ARTHROSE. Elle se laisse pas trop soigner elle est perdue donc urgent 
**Sortante de suite !



**MAIS on va gentiment attendre que cela se confirme!!*

----------


## Tacha

je croise les doigts pour elle en attendant

----------


## SarahC

Ce soir je suis encore sur le trappage peu fructueux et nous sommes trop peu....

Si des personnes lisent et peuvent assurer le relais, sur n'importe quoi sur le SOS, elles sont les bienvenues.

Chatperlipopette, je ne sais pas si dispo, et Venise non plus, donc merci aux intervenants, ce sujet doit bouger et vivre pour qu'ils continuent d'exister!

----------


## SarahC

Merci, dans tous les cas, je passerai, et d'autres aussi, mais on a X mille appels à dons en retard et je dois faire cela en plus du reste.

----------


## SarahC

> Si je peut aider a autre chose n'hésite pas ;-)
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne l'aurais pas encore fait , pourriez vous vous EDITER ?? 
> 
> Pour cela il faut cliquer sur modifier message , puis vous effacer votre message et le remplacer par EDIT il sera ensuite supprimé par les modérateurs. 
> 
> Merci


Effectivement, c'est bien de le rappeler.

Bon, je quitte le net pour faire mes trucs un peu pénibles.... 

Je repasse en soirée (21h30), donc BOOSTEZ MOI TOUS CE SUJET POUR QU'ON ARRIVE A QQCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Ce soir je suis encore sur le trappage peu fructueux et nous sommes trop peu....
> 
> Si des personnes lisent et peuvent assurer le relais, sur n'importe quoi sur le SOS, elles sont les bienvenues.
> 
> Chatperlipopette, je ne sais pas si dispo, et Venise non plus, donc merci aux intervenants, ce sujet doit bouger et vivre pour qu'ils continuent d'exister!


Je fais les modifs pour l'endroit B et ensuite je m'absente, retour en milieu de soirée. Je poste en orange pour bien voir les modifs apportées.

----------


## chatperlipopette

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)


*
ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR LE JEUDI 26 JUILLET MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.


LE PLUS ANCIEN: 


1a) Mâle 2 ans, castré, noir avec un peu de blanc sur le poitrail timide
Entièrement vacciné, testé négatif FIV et FELV!
Sortant de suite !
 URGENT!! Alopécie 





LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE: 


2a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie! Alopécie sur les flancs 
Sortante de suite

**


3a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs un peu craintif
 URGENT! Coryza et mange mal!  
Sortant de suite

**

2a et 3a sont ensemble!
Ils viennent de chez un particulier! 
ILS SONT OK CHIENS tous les 2.
Sortants de suite !

4a) Femelle 1 an tabby brun sociable
Sortante de suite !
 Commence à flipper en box! 



5a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable, mais protège ses petits, normal !
* :: *TRES URGENT! Va avec 4 bébés de 1 mois (3 mâles et 1 femelle!)*  :: *
L'un de ses petits est mort et ils lui en ont ajouté 2! 
Elle ne tiendra pas les coup lgts et les petits non plus!
Sortants de suite !

**



LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

6a) 2-3ans roux tabby, timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! Blessé "léger" va mieux 
Sortant de suite! 

*
*

10a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche timide
11a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
12a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
Sont ensemble**
Sortants de suite!* 
* 



13a) Mâle castré 4 ans brun tabby sociable
 URGENT! Maigre, début d'anorexie! 
**Sortant de suite! 
*



*LES NOUVEAUX: 

**36a) femelle 6 ans brun tabby blanche poils mi longs FIV+ très sociable
**Sortante** de suite

Elle peut-être, photo à confirmer, sur demande:

*

*37a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable
38a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable
39a) mâle roux 3 mois tabby blanc sociable
40a) mâle roux 3 mois tabby blanc sociable
**** Coryza, maigrichons* ***
Sortants le ??/07!* 



 *

41a) femelle 1 an tortie tabby blanche sociable avec 5 BEBES!*
*- femelle brun tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- femelle blanche et brun tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- femelle noire, 1 mois, sociable
- mâle roux tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- mâle crème roux, 1 mois, sociable*
* URGENT! Les petits ne tiendront pas longtemps!* ** 
*Sortants au 28/07! 
**

43a) femelle 4 ans noire et blanche sociable*
*Début de coryza*
*Sortants au 26/07! 

*
 
*44a) femelle au moins 12 ans brun tabby blanche sociable*
* URGENT! Au vu de l'âge!* **
*Sortante au 27/07!* 




 *45a) mâle 6 ans roux et blanc poils mi-longs sociable*
*Tatouage "illisible"*
*Sortante au 27/07!

*
*


********************


ENDROIT B : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR LE VENDREDI 27 JUILLET MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.


LES PLUS ANCIENS: 

15b) Mâle 3 ans noir et blanc très sociable FIV +
** URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!!* 
*Sortant de suite

**LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE:* *

19b) Femelle 3-4 mois tabby brun et blanc timide
20b) Mâle 3-4 mois tabby brun et blanc timide
Sont ensemble
 URGENT! En coryza! Trop jeunes pour tenir longtemps!
Sortants de suite !


**LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* 
* 

22b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc  sociable
 Coryza 
**Sortante de suite !*
* 
23b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
 URGENT! Gros coryza! 
**Sortante de suite !

24b ) S**

**26b) Femelle 10 mois tortie tabby blanche un peu craintive
27b) Femelle 3-4 mois roux tabby blanc un peu craintive
Sont ensemble 
**Sortantes de suite !*
* 
28b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
29b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
**30b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
31b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby très sociable
28/29 et 30/31 sont ensemble maintenant
** Coryza* *
**Sortants de suite !*
* 

32b) Femelle16 ans ABANDON brun tabby et blanc sociable
CORYZA + CECITE + ARTHROSE. Elle se laisse pas trop soigner elle est perdue donc urgent Sortante de suite !*
*33b) Mâle castré 2 ans roux tabby craintif**
NE SUPPORTE PLUS LE BOX + ANOREXIE ( Il est  sous anti dépresseurs )

**Sortant de suite !*
* 
34b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby très sociable
** Coryza* 
*Sortante de suite !
*
*35b) Mâle 3-4 mois noir timidou mais sociable
**Sortant de suite ! 


LES NOUVEAUX 

46b) Femelle 1 an gris tabby beige très sociable 
** Coryza* *
Sortante le 27/07 !

47b) Réservé par une autre structure

48b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby blanche sociable
49b) Mâle 2 mois blanc gris tabby sociable
Sont ensemble
** Coryza* *
Sortants de suite !

50b ) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
** Coryza* *
Sortant de suite !

51b) Femelle 2 mois gris tortie tabby blanc 
52b) Femelle 2 mois gris tabby blanc 
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants le 28/07 !

53b) Mâle 1 an noir un peu trouille trouille
Sortant de suite !

54b) Femelle8 ans brun tabby sociable 
 Stérilisée ? Embompoint ?
Sortante le 26/07 !

55b) Réservé par une autre structure

56b) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable
Sortante le 27/07 !

57b) N'est plus là
58b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
59b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants le 26/07 !

60b ) Femelle 1 an tricolore un peu craintive
Sortante le 26/07 !

61b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
Sortant le 27/07 !

62b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif / fuit
 Conjonctivite 
Sortant de suite !

63b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby trouille trouille
Sortant de suite !

64b) N'est plus là

65b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby timide
Sortant de suite ! 

66b) Mâle 2 mois bleu 
67b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants de suite !
 Coryza 

68b) Réservé par une autre structure

69b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi longs crachouille
70b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc crachouille
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite !

71b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby poils mi longs
72b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
73b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby
74b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc
76b ) Leur maman : Femelle 11 mois brun tortie tabby sociable
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants le 27/07 !



***

----------


## Lyzous

Allez !! Une petite place dans une SDB, ce n'est pas grand chose... mais ca sauve une vie ! On les voit partir les uns après les autres...

Je regarde de mon coté ce que je peux faire.

----------


## flower1406

Pour la sortie de la petite 42 a , comment cela se passe t-il ?  :: Je suis sa FAQ , tout est prêt pour son arrivée  :Smile:   ::

----------


## partenaire77

Voici le chat 14A sorti aujourd'hui pour la Patte de l'Espoir et je peux dire que son séjour en fourrière ne lui a pas aigri le caractère !
Cyrano et moi même l'avons bourré dans une petite caisse de transport sans qu'il fasse preuve de la moindre agressivité.
C'est un beau matou de plus de 6 kg qui était très causant au début du transport et ronronnant à l'arrivée.



J'ai demandé si d'autres chats étaient réservés mais malheureusement aucun ne l'était à ce moment la.
C'est un peu rageant d'avoir manqué la sortie du petit à une heure près, d'autant qu'il n'y avait pas de circulation et que je me suis retrouvé en avance chez le véto.

----------


## babe78

merci partenaire77 pour ce loulou

----------


## floriane_triskell

quelle horreur pourquoi autant de chats! C'est vraiment les maitres qu'il faudrait abandonner!
j'ajoute un don de 50 , avec reçu, pour n'importe lesquels!

----------


## shenight76

Quel beau loulou !! j'ai vraiment hâte de le voir ce beau mec! 
Merci Partenaire77 et Cyrano de l'avoir sorti !
un de moins... c'est pas grand chose mais si ca pouvait en motiver d'autre ...

Aller, lancez vous ! c'est ma 1ere FA et quand je vois ce chat, je me dit que j'ai vraiment fais le bon choix !!

----------


## kristina

Tous ces chats... le petit noir qui est là plus longtemps que les autres est-il forcément le premier à devoir être euthanasié ? Le 13a (comme d'autres) me touche tellement !
Combien coûte une sortie jusqu'à un placement définitif ? Merci.

----------


## invite 17

le veto est passé hier à l'endroit  A quelqu'un peut il appeler pour savoir si on a des pertes a déplorer ou si tout le monde a encore une chance d'etre sauvé ??? 

j'ai Mp Babe pour voir si l'on peut refaire un system de pension pour passer ce cap difficile

----------


## Tacha

des nouvelles pour la mamie 32b ?

----------


## sydney21

> Combien coûte une sortie jusqu'à un placement définitif ? Merci.


Difficile de donner un chiffre précis, les chats sortent identifiés/testés et primo-vaccinés, en général il faut compter le rappel de vaccin + la stérilisation/castration + frais entretien nourriture /litière, tout cela si le chat n'est pas malade mais si coryza ou autre la note monte plus haut...

Tarif moyen castration = 30 euros
Tarif moyen stérilisation = 60 euros

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Ce qu'il faut pour aider ces chats ce ne sont pas seulement des assos, mais aussi des FA quarantaines ou moyenne durée, de 15 jours à un mois, pour permettre de passer le cap du mois d'août et attendre la reprise des adoptions fin août début septembre...*

----------


## Gaia4ever

*PROMESSES DE DONS :

Lady92 :* *50 à partager entre 1a, 4a, 6a, 15b, 18b* *avec reçu
lorris : 20 à partager entre la 18b et le 7a avec reçu
Misskat : 150 réparti comme tel :
20 pour 1a / 15 pour 2a / 15 pour 3a / 10 pour 4a / 30 pour 5a / 10 pour 8a / 10 pour 9a / 10 pour 15b / 20 pour 18b / 10 pour 21b** avec ou sans reçu
**Dom91 :* *15 pour l'ensemble du SOS / 20  pour la 42a** avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *30  pour 10a -11a-12a* (3 chatons qui sont ensemble) *avec ou sans reçu
**bbpo :* *15** avec ou sans reçu peu importe*
*invite 17 : 100  pour la 5a et pour la 41 a avec ou sans reçu
**Nicole S. (Hors Rescue) : 60  pour la 32b avec* *reçu
Lexiekiwi :* *20 ** avec ou sans reçu
**Floriane_triskell :* *50 ** avec reçu 
*

*TOTAL : 530 euros*


*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE* 

*Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge castration du 15b* *(tarif assoc base 30  environ)* *avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge rappel vaccins du 1a** (tarif assoc)* *avec reçu si possible
**Lorris :* *Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 3a (tarif assoc)avec reçu
Partenaire77 : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93

****QUI SUIT*

----------


## Ruby_kub

Bon bhen si jamais ça peut débloquer quelque chose aussi, je fais Epernon (28 mais proche Rambouillet) / Paris Montparnasse puis Paris (Est) / Reims centre, tout ça en train, donc je peux prendre un chat par exemple le samedi 4 août et l'amener vers quelqu'un de moins saturé en accueil hors IDF...

----------


## SarahC

> Ce soir je suis encore sur le trappage peu fructueux et nous sommes trop peu....
> Si des personnes lisent et peuvent assurer le relais, sur n'importe quoi sur le SOS, elles sont les bienvenues....


Bon, soirée de franc succès, le fameux trappage dont je vous parlais, c'est entre autres, Grisette, ici!  :: 
Raison pour laquelle je n'ai rien suivi du tout depuis le moment où j'ai posté ce message hier, car rentrée à 2h du matin...
Ce jour je travaille, le message de coup de pouce au suivi est tjs d'actualité!!! Mise à jour sous peu des listes, on attend les nouvelles, qui elles ne sont pas du même registres, car pas très bonnes.

Je prends le compte SOSchatsnac et j'actualise dans l'heure, si personne ne le peut entre temps.

*Merci à tous, allez allez, il faut booster ce SOS!!!* 

*ET IL NOUS FAUT UN CO VOIT DEMAIN POUR L'ENDROIT A!!!! DEJA!!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Si jamais des FAs de Marseille et environs voulaient se proposer, je fais Paris-Marseille le 28/08. Ce n'est "que" dans un mois, donc si ça pouvait débloquer des trucs, n'hésitez pas !


Tu as rempli le lien doodle même si c'est pas pour maintenant, il faudra l'ajouter chaque semaine.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Bon bhen si jamais ça peut débloquer quelque chose aussi, je fais Epernon (28 mais proche Rambouillet) / Paris Montparnasse puis Paris (Est) / Reims centre, tout ça en train, donc je peux prendre un chat par exemple le samedi 4 août et l'amener vers quelqu'un de moins saturé en accueil hors IDF...


Avez vous rempli le lien doodle ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROPOSITIONS* *FA** => BESOIN D'UNE* *ASSOC
*Corinne27 ( 42 ) : FA transit 
Partenaire77 : un chat sociable en transit à partir de la fin de semaine (ou 2 s'ils sont ensemble).
Alexiel-chan : FA transit jusqu'au 1er Août maxi pour un chat sans soins
Dom91 : FA après quarantaine jusqu'au 16/08 (formulaire FA envoyé)
Morgane2404: FAQ pour 15 jours pour 2 chats adultes ou 1 maman et ses petits ou une fratrie de chatons. 

*PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN FA
*

*CHATS RESERVES :
**
SSAD:*

18b) Femelle 1 an noire devenue timidou mais sociable
 ::  URGENT! À 3 bébés de 6 semaines, sortante depuis le 30 juin !  :: Sortants de suite !

FaQ OK / Fald : morgane2404 

21b) Mâle 3 ans crème tabby très sociable FIV/FELV négatif
 :: GROSSE GROSSE URGENCE ! Gros coryza grave et sous perf!  :: 
Sortant de suite !
FALD : Sandrinea

24b) Mâle 1 ans Brun Tabby Poils mi-longs Très sociable*
* Blessure à la queue! Fracture + coryza ** Sortant de suite !
FALD : Sandrinea 

La patte de l'espoir :
14a) Mâle 7 ans noir et blanc, castré, sociable PROPRIETAIRE DECEDE
 ::  URGENT! Déprime! Mais remange un peu!  ::  
Sortant de suite! 
FA : Shenight76

*Sydney21 :
*42a) femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable / timide
 ::  Elle pleure et se sent seule!  ::  Sortante le 23/07!
FAQ : Flower / FALD : Sidney21 

*Contact SarahC :
*37a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable
38a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable
 ::  Coryza, maigrichons  :: 
Sortants le ??/07! 


*SORTIES FOURRIERES
*
Partenaire77 : Je pourrai covoiturer le mercredi 25 à partir de l'endroit A ou B 

Endroit A : Pouicpouinette samedi ( le matin ou l'apres midi )
Endroit B : PERSONNE !!


*COVOIT / MATERIEL DISPO*

Morgane2404 : co train en transport en commun en IDF tout les jours 1 caisse de transport / 2-3 sacs IKEA

Samedi 28 juillet : Paris-Valence-Nimes-Montpellier-Sète-Agde-Béziers-Narbonne-Perpignan
*Paris -> Perpignan en train (aller le 28/07 retour le 01/08)*

Lilly1982 : Je fais Paris 17h01 -> Rang Du Fliers (62) 19h22 - jeudi 26/07 arrêt à Amiens
et retour Rang Du Fliers (62) -> Paris lundi 30/07 en fin de journée (je n'ai pas encore les horaires)

*MEAUX=> AMNEVILLE ( proche METZ) a/r le 17/08 et le 19/08 (chats uniquement)*
*27/07 A/R Paris-Amiens dans la journée*
*A/R PARIS/BORDEAUX samedi 4 août.*

MurielP : Paris/Marseille le 28/08

Ruby_Kub : je fais Epernon (28 mais proche Rambouillet) / Paris Montparnasse puis Paris (Est) / Reims centre, tout ça en train, donc je peux prendre un chat par exemple le samedi 4 août et l'amener vers quelqu'un de moins saturé en accueil hors IDF...


 :: *Si vous pouvez aider et hésitez, posez nous les questions qui vous empêchent encore de vous lancer! Il y a X personnes qui sauront vous répondre et vous confirmer que de sauver une vie ne peut être qu'une expérience à tenter!*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*Ce pauvre chat est mort, il a eu un souci respiratoire, eutha:*

*6a) 2-3ans roux tabby, timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! Blessé "léger" va mieux 
Sortant de suite! 

*


******************************

_Les petits roux ont été arrêtés car malades, coryza, etc... Ils sont donc morts, eutha, en plus clair..._

*39a) mâle roux 3 mois tabby blanc sociable
40a) mâle roux 3 mois tabby blanc sociable
**** Coryza, maigrichons* ***
Sortants le ??/07!* 




******************************

_Les petits crèmes sont vivants, mais sortants en urgence DEMAIN! 
Nous n'avons pas de co voit!!!! 
Ils sont résa par assoc présente ici. Contact SarahC. 
_
*37a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable
38a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable
*



_Les autres mises à jour se trouvent ci-dessous, il serait grand temps que les choses bougent!_

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Bon bhen si jamais ça peut débloquer quelque chose aussi, je fais Epernon (28 mais proche Rambouillet) / Paris Montparnasse puis Paris (Est) / Reims centre, tout ça en train, donc je peux prendre un chat par exemple le samedi 4 août et l'amener vers quelqu'un de moins saturé en accueil hors IDF...


Je vous envoie le Doodle.

Pour info, et pour les nouveaux qui ne peuvent pas savoir ce qu'est Doodle....
Doodle est un outil qui permet de créer des sondages.
Nous en créons un chaque semaine afin de recenser toutes les possibilités de co voit ou transports partout, afin de ne pas nous embêter à courir après les dispos, tél, secteurs de chacun.

Nous n'avons PERSONNE pour les sorties samedi, d'après le Doodle, merci de le demander car là tout le monde reste en cage pour le moment! 

Ruby je vous envoie le lien de la semaine 30 en MP! 

Merci encore!

----------


## Lady92

Kristina a écrit :
_Tous ces chats... le petit noir qui est là plus longtemps que les autres est-il forcément le premier à devoir être euthanasié ? Le 13a (comme d'autres) me touche tellement !
Combien coûte une sortie jusqu'à un placement définitif ? Merci._

Sydney a répondu concernant le côut pour une asso.
Les frais véto sont pris en charge par l'asso et générallement nourriture et litière par la famille d'accueil.
Si vous avez des questions concernant le rôle de la famille d'accueil, n'hésitez pas à les poser...

Il n'y a pas d'ordre pour les euthanasies, mais s'ils doivent faire de la place, les malades seront les premiers avec les dits 'craintifs', et les anciens...

----------


## Muriel P

> Il n'y a pas d'ordre pour les euthanasies, mais s'ils doivent faire de la place, les malades seront les premiers avec les dits 'craintifs', et les anciens...


et les chatons... En ce qui concerne cette liste,c'est la catastrophe, il y a beaucoup d'anciens, de malades, de chatons etc. donc beaucoup de "candidats" (bien malgré eux et par la c******* des hommes) à l'euthanasie  :: 

Il faut des propositions !! FA de transit, à durée déterminée et longue durée, proposez-vous !! 
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Si vous trouvés des FA  l'association Chat d'Or se propose pour le 3a. Par contre j'aimerais être sur qu'il soit FIV négatif je sais c'est pas cool mais je fait déjà du forcing en proposant pour lui (si possible FA longue durée ou au moins jusqu'à la rentré)
> et 66b+67b (les 2 bibous) si FA de quarantaine.
> 
> Par contre nos statut son en cour de changement... les 2 fois ou on a sortie des chats de fourrière c'est la SSAD qui a fait la sorti (au moins sur un des deux, parce qu'on avait eut de soucis avec la carte d'identification que je n'ai toujours pas, je dit sa parce que je pense que je vais l'adopté car trop craintive pour l'adoption, pour le changement de propriétaire se serais bien).


mp envoyé

----------


## SarahC

QUI PEUT AIDER EN CREANT UN TOPIC DANS ADOPTION URGENTE CHAT SPECIFIQUE A ELLE?

 
*44a) femelle* *15 ans* *brun tabby blanche sociable*
* TRES URGENT! Commence à ne pas être bien d'être là!!!* **
*Sortante au 27/07!* 




Elle ne tiendra pas non longtemps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Prenons sinon l'exemple de cette maman:*

*


Ce n'est pas du tout drôle pour elle d'être là depuis des semaines.... Les petits à téter, sans pouvoir gambader....

C'est le cas aussi des autres mamans sans photo, que l'on a souvent....

Un petit ressemble à un autre petit.... 

Les chats avec photo ne font que peu d'effet mais dans les sans photos je ne sais même pas si on a remarqué que certains n'étaient déjà plus là......

L'été est vraiment détestable.....*  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Et eux?*

***


Combien de temps tiendront-ils (les garderont-ils) encore? 
*

----------


## shenight76

Des nouvelles du beau matou noir-blanc (14a)
Je viens d'arriver avec lui chez moi (enfin !! ) il visite, ronronne,visite, boit , se frotte dans les jambes et me suit partout...
C'est beau de voir qu'il garde confiance encore en l'humain !

Allez, UP pour les loulous qui n'ont pas eu sa chance !!

----------


## Dom91

Ca fait plaisir à lire ! Super pour le beau loulou !
Je dois récupérer demain une petite minette déjà en famille d'accueil, ce qui libérera de la place pour une quarantaine. Mais il faut faire un test de quelques jours avec mes chats car j'en ai un pas facile facile. Je croise les doigts.

----------


## kristina

> Kristina a écrit :
> _Tous ces chats... le petit noir qui est là plus longtemps que les autres est-il forcément le premier à devoir être euthanasié ? Le 13a (comme d'autres) me touche tellement !
> Combien coûte une sortie jusqu'à un placement définitif ? Merci._
> 
> Sydney a répondu concernant le côut pour une asso.
> Les frais véto sont pris en charge par l'asso et générallement nourriture et litière par la famille d'accueil.
> Si vous avez des questions concernant le rôle de la famille d'accueil, n'hésitez pas à les poser...
> 
> Il n'y a pas d'ordre pour les euthanasies, mais s'ils doivent faire de la place, les malades seront les premiers avec les dits 'craintifs', et les anciens...


J'aimerais vous aider, mais j'accueille souvent des petits FIV pour lesquels je règle les frais vétérinaires. J'ai donc besoin de l'argent que je mets de côté pour eux.
Mais toute cette misère ne peut pas me laisser indifférente. 
Je peux, peut-être commencer par être FA et finir par adopter si personne ne se propose. Je ne sais pas ce qui pourrait vous aider. A savoir que je peux régler les frais vétérinaires quand l'animal est chez moi.

J'avoue avoir un gros coup de coeur pour le 13a, mais je peux aussi voir pour la petite femelle de 15 ans... Le petit noir qui est là depuis trop longtemps et la tigré qui se tasse me font de la peine aussi... Bien sûr je ne peux pas tous les accueillir, mais nous pouvons en parler en MP.

Je ne peux pas faire la quarantaine non plus, à cause de certains de mes chats qui ne peuvent pas être vaccinés. Et je pars lundi, mais ça ce n'est pas un souci si une FAQ commence l'accueil...

Voilà, si ça peut vous aider à sauver un ou deux minous.

PS : j'habite en Auvergne.

----------


## SarahC

> Ca fait plaisir à lire ! Super pour le beau loulou !
> Je dois récupérer demain une petite minette déjà en famille d'accueil, ce qui libérera de la place pour une quarantaine. Mais il faut faire un test de quelques jours avec mes chats car j'en ai un pas facile facile. Je croise les doigts.


Laquelle? L'une de nos SOS? Sous?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'aimerais vous aider, mais j'accueille souvent des petits FIV pour lesquels je règle les frais vétérinaires. J'ai donc besoin de l'argent que je mets de côté pour eux.
> Mais toute cette misère ne peut pas me laisser indifférente. 
> Je peux, peut-être commencer par être FA et finir par adopter si personne ne se propose. Je ne sais pas ce qui pourrait vous aider. A savoir que je peux régler les frais vétérinaires quand l'animal est chez moi.
> 
> J'avoue avoir un gros coup de coeur pour le 13a, mais je peux aussi voir pour la petite femelle de 15 ans... Le petit noir qui est là depuis trop longtemps et la tigré qui se tasse me font de la peine aussi... Bien sûr je ne peux pas tous les accueillir, mais nous pouvons en parler en MP.
> 
> Je ne peux pas faire la quarantaine non plus, à cause de certains de mes chats qui ne peuvent pas être vaccinés. Et je pars lundi, mais ça ce n'est pas un souci si une FAQ commence l'accueil...
> 
> Voilà, si ça peut vous aider à sauver un ou deux minous.
> ...


Passez moi votre mail en MP. Merci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Des nouvelles du beau matou noir-blanc (14a)
> Je viens d'arriver avec lui chez moi (enfin !! ) il visite, ronronne,visite, boit , se frotte dans les jambes et me suit partout...
> C'est beau de voir qu'il garde confiance encore en l'humain !
> 
> Allez, UP pour les loulous qui n'ont pas eu sa chance !!


MERCI! Il est l'un des..... SEULS... à avoir été réservé.... Cette semaine...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je ne blaguais pas...

QUI PEUT AIDER EN CREANT UN TOPIC DANS ADOPTION URGENTE CHAT SPECIFIQUE A ELLE?

 
*44a) femelle* *15 ans* *brun tabby blanche sociable*
* TRES URGENT! Commence à ne pas être bien d'être là!!!* **
*Sortante au 27/07!*

----------


## Muriel P

Je le fais et reviens poster le lien ici.

Voilà le lien : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...1/#post1232744
Merci de me dire s'il y a des changements à faire.

----------


## Lady92

Je reporte mon don pour le 6a vers le 13a et j'ajoute 10 euros pour le 33b.

Le 6a me faisait tellement de peine... j'étais soulagée de lire hier qu'il allait mieux, et voilà qu'aujourd'hui il a été arreté  :: 
N'attendez pas, l'état de santé de ces pauvres innocents se dégrade très vite dans ces conditions de détention....

 :: RIP à ces 3 nouvelles victimes innocentes...

*Ils sont bien trop nombreux, encore 23 à l'endroit A et 40 à l'endroit B : des jeunes, des adultes, des vieux, des mamans avec bb... sauvez les* 

Concernant les dons, il y avait aussi des dons pointés pour 7a, 8a, et 9a qui sont sortis hors Rescue pour 2 d'entre eux, et récupéré par son propriétaire pour le 3ème.
*Lorris* et* Misskat*, reportez vous votre don sur un autre chat ?

Grosso modo, à 10Eur près la répartition donne ça, si ca peut faciliter la lecture et encourager des asso...

*Il y a également 100euros de dons non pointés, 1 bon de stérilisation...*

1a : 30 eur de dons + prise en charge rappel de vaccin + déjà castré
2a : 15 eur de dons
3a : 15 eur de dons + prise en charge rappel de vaccin + déjà castré
4a : 20 eur de dons
5a : 80 eur de dons
10a : 10 eur de dons
11a : 10 eur de dons
12a : 10 eur de dons
13a : 10 eur de dons + déjà castré
41a : 50 eur de dons

15b : 20 eur de dons + prise en charge castration
32b : 60 eur de dons
33b : 10 eur de dons + déjà castré

 ::  NE LES LAISSEZ PAS MOURIR, SVP  ::

----------


## Lady92

*ICI AUSSI, IL FAUT DE L'AIDE, QUI SUIT ?

PROMESSES DE DONS :

Lady92 :* *60 à partager entre 1a, 4a, 13a, 15b, 18b, 33b (10EUR chacun)* *avec reçu
lorris : 20 à partager entre la 18b et le 7a avec reçu Reportez vous votre don pour 7a ?
Misskat : 150 réparti comme tel : Reportez vous votre don pour 8a et 9a ?
20 pour 1a / 15 pour 2a / 15 pour 3a / 10 pour 4a / 30 pour 5a / 10 pour 8a / 10 pour 9a / 10 pour 15b / 20 pour 18b / 10 pour 21b** avec ou sans reçu
**Dom91 :* *15 pour l'ensemble du SOS / 20  pour la 42a** avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *30  pour 10a -11a-12a* (3 chatons qui sont ensemble) *avec ou sans reçu
**bbpo :* *15** avec ou sans reçu peu importe*
*invite 17 : 100  pour la 5a et pour la 41 a avec ou sans reçu
**Nicole S. (Hors Rescue) : 60  pour la 32b avec* *reçu
Lexiekiwi :* *20 ** avec ou sans reçu
**Floriane_triskell :* *50 ** avec reçu 
*

*TOTAL : 540 euros*


*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE* 

*Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge castration du 15b* *(tarif assoc base 30  environ)* *avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge rappel vaccins du 1a** (tarif assoc)* *avec reçu si possible
**Lorris :* *Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 3a (tarif assoc)avec reçu
Partenaire77 : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93

****QUI SUIT*

----------


## SarahC

> Je le fais et reviens poster le lien ici.
> 
> Voilà le lien : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...1/#post1232744
> Merci de me dire s'il y a des changements à faire.


T'ai fait un MP. Merci bcp!

CE SOIR PERSONNE N'EST DISPO HORMIS MOI, DONC PAS GRAND CHOSE!!

ALORS SI VOUS AVEZ DES IDEES, POUVEZ VENIR SUR LE SUJET DONNER UN COUP DE MAIN, ET SI VEHICULE!!!

ON A BESOIN DE VOUS TOUS!!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

IL Y A UNE TONNE DE CHATONS!! DES GRANDS! DES PETITS, DES TOUT SEULS!!! PERSONNE POUR LES PRENDRE EN FA?? PERSONNE????

----------


## vivre libre

Je suis la tante de Gaiaforever, elle ne peut pas faire els sorties de samedi de l'endroit B Ce samedi je ne suis pas là je dois aller dans l'oise(plessis belleville, je passe aux alentours de meaux, nanteuil les meaux, st pathus etc...) pour le midi. Je rage de laisser els chats en fourriere faute de personne pour els osrtir....Combien y en a t'il pour l'endroit B , et ou vont-ils ? si j'ai assez de caisse de transport, et si quelqu'un peut les prendre sur mon chemin je suis olk pour les sortir samedi matin de la fourriere....Faut-il que je sois sur le lien Doodle ???

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*Edit*

----------


## Gaia4ever

> Je suis la tante de Gaiaforever, elle ne peut pas faire els sorties de samedi de l'endroit B Ce samedi je ne suis pas là je dois aller dans l'oise(plessis belleville, je passe aux alentours de meaux, nanteuil les meaux, st pathus etc...) pour le midi. Je rage de laisser els chats en fourriere faute de personne pour els osrtir....Combien y en a t'il pour l'endroit B , et ou vont-ils ? si j'ai assez de caisse de transport, et si quelqu'un peut les prendre sur mon chemin je suis olk pour les sortir samedi matin de la fourriere....Faut-il que je sois sur le lien Doodle ???


 :: Merci de prendre le relai!

----------


## Gaia4ever

*PROPOSITIONS* *FA** => BESOIN D'UNE* *ASSOC
*Corinne27 ( 42 ) : FA transit 
Partenaire77 : un chat sociable en transit à partir de la fin de semaine (ou 2 s'ils sont ensemble).
Alexiel-chan : FA transit jusqu'au 1er Août maxi pour un chat sans soins
Dom91 : FA après quarantaine jusqu'au 16/08 (formulaire FA envoyé)
Morgane2404: FAQ pour 15 jours pour 2 chats adultes ou 1 maman et ses petits ou une fratrie de chatons. 

*PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN FA
*

*CHATS RESERVES :

ENDROIT B
**
SSAD:*

18b) Femelle 1 an noire devenue timidou mais sociable
 ::  URGENT! À 3 bébés de 6 semaines, sortante depuis le 30 juin !  :: Sortants de suite !

FaQ OK / Fald : morgane2404 

21b) Mâle 3 ans crème tabby très sociable FIV/FELV négatif
 :: GROSSE GROSSE URGENCE ! Gros coryza grave et sous perf!  :: 
Sortant de suite !
FALD : Sandrinea

24b) Mâle 1 ans Brun Tabby Poils mi-longs Très sociable*
* Blessure à la queue! Fracture + coryza ** Sortant de suite !
FALD : Sandrinea 

*ENDROIT A 
*
La patte de l'espoir :
14a) Mâle 7 ans noir et blanc, castré, sociable PROPRIETAIRE DECEDE => sorti
 ::  URGENT! Déprime! Mais remange un peu!  ::  
Sortant de suite! 
FA : Shenight76

*Sydney21 :
*42a) femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable / timide
 ::  Elle pleure et se sent seule!  ::  Sortante le 23/07!
FAQ : Flower / FALD : Sidney21 

*Contact SarahC :
*37a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable
38a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable
 ::  Coryza, maigrichons  :: 
Sortants le ??/07! 


*SORTIES FOURRIERES
*
Endroit A : Pouicpouinette samedi ( le matin ou l'apres midi )
Endroit B :Vivre Libre samedi matin

*COVOIT / MATERIEL DISPO*

Morgane2404 : co train en transport en commun en IDF tout les jours 1 caisse de transport / 2-3 sacs IKEA

Samedi 28 juillet : Paris-Valence-Nimes-Montpellier-Sète-Agde-Béziers-Narbonne-Perpignan
*Paris -> Perpignan en train (aller le 28/07 retour le 01/08)*

Lilly1982 : Je fais Paris 17h01 -> Rang Du Fliers (62) 19h22 - jeudi 26/07 arrêt à Amiens
et retour Rang Du Fliers (62) -> Paris lundi 30/07 en fin de journée (je n'ai pas encore les horaires)

*MEAUX=> AMNEVILLE ( proche METZ) a/r le 17/08 et le 19/08 (chats uniquement)*
*27/07 A/R Paris-Amiens dans la journée*
*A/R PARIS/BORDEAUX samedi 4 août.*

MurielP : Paris/Marseille le 28/08

Ruby_Kub : je fais Epernon (28 mais proche Rambouillet) / Paris Montparnasse puis Paris (Est) / Reims centre, tout ça en train, donc je peux prendre un chat par exemple le samedi 4 août et l'amener vers quelqu'un de moins saturé en accueil hors IDF...

----------


## sab_

Je demande ici car sur le post de la lapine, aucune proposition! Ani-nounou va pouvoir la sortir mais pour cela nous avons besoin de FA et les dons seront les bienvenus, nous répondons souvent présents aux SOS euthanasie, dernièrement nous avions du arrêter faute de budget suffisant. 
Vous pouvez écrire à sauvetage@aninounou.fr , merci!

----------


## Lady92

Quelle asso peut couvrir une sortie?  
Qui peut faire FA? Toute proposition de duree sera etudie de 1 jour a duree jusqu a adoption... Qui est tente mais a peur ou a des questions? 
Qui peut faire un don?  meme 5 €
Qui part en vacances et a encore une petite place dans sa voiture?  Qui peut prendre 1 chat sur un trajet en train (billet chat fourni et chat depose et recupere sur le quai)

... Qui peut les aider a ne pas mourir dans l indifference?  ::

----------


## lorris

"Concernant les dons, il y avait aussi des dons pointés pour 7a, 8a, et 9a qui sont sortis hors Rescue pour 2 d'entre eux, et récupéré par son propriétaire pour le 3ème.
*Lorris* et* Misskat*, reportez vous votre don sur un autre chat ?"






Je les mets dans le pot commun

----------


## misskat

LADY92

report don du 8a au 1a = (20 + 10 = 30)
report don du 9a au 2a = (15 + 10 = 25)

----------


## Effran

*ICI AUSSI, IL FAUT DE L'AIDE, QUI SUIT ?

PROMESSES DE DONS :

Lady92 :* *60 à partager entre 1a, 4a, 13a, 15b, 18b, 33b (10EUR chacun)* *avec reçu
lorris : 20 avec reçu 
Misskat : 150 réparti comme tel : 
30 pour 1a / 25 pour 2a / 15 pour 3a / 10 pour 4a / 30 pour 5a / 10 pour 15b / 20 pour 18b / 10 pour 21b** avec ou sans reçu
**Dom91 :* *15 pour l'ensemble du SOS / 20  pour la 42a** avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *30  pour 10a -11a-12a* (3 chatons qui sont ensemble) *avec ou sans reçu
**bbpo :* *15** avec ou sans reçu peu importe*
*invite 17 : 100  pour la 5a et pour la 41 a avec ou sans reçu
**Nicole S. (Hors Rescue) : 60  pour la 32b avec* *reçu
Lexiekiwi :* *20 ** avec ou sans reçu
**Floriane_triskell :* *50 ** avec reçu 
*

*TOTAL : 540 euros*


*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE* 

*Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge castration du 15b* *(tarif assoc base 30  environ)* *avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge rappel vaccins du 1a** (tarif assoc)* *avec reçu si possible
**Lorris :* *Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 3a (tarif assoc)avec reçu
Partenaire77 : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93

****QUI SUIT*  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Je demande ici car sur le post de la lapine, aucune proposition! Ani-nounou va pouvoir la sortir mais pour cela nous avons besoin de FA et les dons seront les bienvenus, nous répondons souvent présents aux SOS euthanasie, dernièrement nous avions du arrêter faute de budget suffisant. 
> Vous pouvez écrire à sauvetage@aninounou.fr , merci!


*
**3 LAPINS SONT A SAUVER EGALEMENT!!*

SOS! Lapine blanche sociable adulte à réserver au plus vite!! (IDF)*
*

----------


## kristina

Je vous ai envoyé un MP avec mon mail Sarah. Je n'aurais pas l'occasion de lire le votre avant demain soir car du travail je peux surveiller Rescue mais je n'ai pas accès à ma boîte mail privée. 

Je ne suis pas encore couchée mais ne vais pas tarder. Si mes réponses sont urgentes pour les réservations et que vous ne pouvez pas m'écrire maintenant, vous pourrez le faire par MP sur Rescue demain durant la journée.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> *
> **3 LAPINS SONT A SAUVER EGALEMENT!!*
> 
> SOS! Lapine blanche sociable adulte à réserver au plus vite!! (IDF)*
> *


*Un appel à dons est lancé pour eux si vous voulez participer ou en parler autour de vous!!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...1/#post1233268

----------


## SarahC

> Je vous ai envoyé un MP avec mon mail Sarah. Je n'aurais pas l'occasion de lire le votre avant demain soir car du travail je peux surveiller Rescue mais je n'ai pas accès à ma boîte mail privée. 
> 
> Je ne suis pas encore couchée mais ne vais pas tarder. Si mes réponses sont urgentes pour les réservations et que vous ne pouvez pas m'écrire maintenant, vous pourrez le faire par MP sur Rescue demain durant la journée.


Désolée, soirée un peu chamboulée, je vous écris de suite!

----------


## SarahC

*QUI SERAIT DISPO DEMAIN POUR UNE SORTIE DE L'ENDROIT A?!!!! 

QUI PEUT ETRE FA TEMPORAIRE PR CHATS OU CHATONS, SUR LA RP?!!!* 

 :: *QUI PEUT ETRE FA LAPINS EN LONGUE DUREE?!!!!*

----------


## krykry31

Proposition de FALD envoyée pour le lapin angora noir et blanc.

----------


## SarahC

> L'endroit A est accessible en transport ? je sui dispo si vous voulez ;-)
> quand aux FA j'ai proposer une quarantaine chez moi je peut venir chercher les loulous à paris sans soucis, et les déposer lors de leur départ également.... SSAD ne peut me couvrir car elle n'a pas de FALD derrière !...
> Jai un contact pour le lapin, il est couvert par une assos ?


Potentiellement cela peut aider. Peux tu laisser ton tél pour que que l'on évite de chercher?
Sur le mail de contact. Merci. Pour le lapin il faut intervenir sur le sujet directement.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Dans le recap promesses de dons mirabelle94 prend en charge le rappel vaccination pour le 1a alors qu'il a tout. 

Mirabelle94 : reportes tu ton choix ?

----------


## Muriel P

Dernière ligne droite ! On se mobilise à fond, et si on peut proposer quelque chose, être FA, faire un covoit, faire un don, il faut le faire au plus vite !! 
Merci pour eux !

----------


## sydney21

Flower1406 va cet aprèm à l'endroit A chercher la petite 42a qu'elle prend en FAQ. Si autre chat à sortir voir avec elle (sinon j'ai son portable) par contre elle n'a qu'un panier de transport donc il faudrait la dépanner et je pense qu'elle ne peut pas se déplacer trop loin car déjà là elle fait 2h de route pour venir chercher la chatonne, donc il faut un relais.

A voir si ça peut aider...

----------


## Dom91

Super pour la petite 42a. J'avais fait un don pour elle, j'attends un MP qui me dira à qui l'envoyer, c'est ça ?

----------


## indira75

il reste qui a sortir ?

----------


## Lady92

Malheureusement l embarras du choix :-(
Plus de 60 chats sans solution, voir le dernier recap poste par Sarah C page precedente

----------


## indira75

> QUI SERAIT DISPO DEMAIN POUR UNE SORTIE DE L'ENDROIT A?!!!! 
> * 
> QUI PEUT ETRE FA TEMPORAIRE PR CHATS OU CHATONS, SUR LA RP?!!!* 
> 
> *QUI PEUT ETRE FA LAPINS EN LONGUE DUREE?!!!!*


je peux peut etre faire fa temporaire pour chatons

----------


## SarahC

Ecrivez nous au mail indiqué afin que l'on vous envoie un formulaire.

----------


## indira75

oui j'ai regarder estce que c'est demoiselle ont trouver une solution elle sont dans le dernier récap : 
*51b) Femelle 2 mois gris tortie tabby blanc 
52b) Femelle 2 mois gris tabby blanc 
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants le 28/07 !*

----------


## SarahC

Rien n'a bougé, là certains sont sans doute déjà passé au congélo dans le lot....................


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)


*
ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.


LE PLUS ANCIEN: 


1a) Mâle 2 ans, castré, noir avec un peu de blanc sur le poitrail timide
Entièrement vacciné, testé négatif FIV et FELV!
Sortant de suite !
 URGENT!! Alopécie 





LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE: 


2a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie! Alopécie sur les flancs 
Sortante de suite

**


3a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs un peu craintif
 URGENT! Coryza et mange mal!  
Sortant de suite

**

2a et 3a sont ensemble!
Ils viennent de chez un particulier! 
ILS SONT OK CHIENS tous les 2.
Sortants de suite !

4a) Femelle 1 an tabby brun sociable
Sortante de suite !
 Commence à flipper en box! 



5a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable, mais protège ses petits, normal !
* :: *TRES URGENT! Va avec 4 bébés de 1 mois (3 mâles et 1 femelle!)*  :: *
L'un de ses petits est mort et ils lui en ont ajouté 2! 
Elle ne tiendra pas les coup lgts et les petits non plus!
Sortants de suite !

**



LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

**

10a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche timide
11a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
12a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
Sont ensemble**
Sortants de suite!* 
* 



13a) Mâle castré 4 ans brun tabby sociable
 URGENT! Maigre, début d'anorexie! 
**Sortant de suite! 
*



*LES NOUVEAUX: 

**36a) femelle 6 ans brun tabby blanche poils mi longs FIV+ très sociable
**Sortante** de suite

Elle peut-être, photo à confirmer, sur demande:

*

 *

41a) femelle 1 an tortie tabby blanche sociable avec 5 BEBES!*
*- femelle brun tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- femelle blanche et brun tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- femelle noire, 1 mois, sociable
- mâle roux tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- mâle crème roux, 1 mois, sociable*
* URGENT! Les petits ne tiendront pas longtemps!* ** 
*Sortants au 28/07! 
**

43a) femelle 4 ans FIV+ noire et blanche sociable*
*Début de coryza*
*Sortants au 26/07! 

*
 
*44a) femelle* *15 ans* *brun tabby blanche sociable*
* TRES URGENT! Commence à ne pas être bien d'être là!!!* **
*Sortante au 27/07!* 




 *45a) mâle 6 ans* *FIV+* *roux et blanc poils mi-longs sociable*
*Tatouage "illisible"*
*Sortante au 27/07!

*
*


********************


ENDROIT B : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR LE VENDREDI 27 JUILLET MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.


LES PLUS ANCIENS: 

15b) Mâle 3 ans noir et blanc très sociable FIV +
** URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!!* 
*Sortant de suite

**LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE:* *

19b) Femelle 3-4 mois tabby brun et blanc timide
20b) Mâle 3-4 mois tabby brun et blanc timide
Sont ensemble
 URGENT! En coryza! Trop jeunes pour tenir longtemps!
Sortants de suite !


**LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* 
* 

22b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc  sociable
 Coryza 
**Sortante de suite !*
* 
23b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
 URGENT! Gros coryza! 
**Sortante de suite !

24b ) S**

**26b) Femelle 10 mois tortie tabby blanche un peu craintive
27b) Femelle 3-4 mois roux tabby blanc un peu craintive
Sont ensemble 
**Sortantes de suite !*
* 
28b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
29b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
**30b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
31b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby très sociable
28/29 et 30/31 sont ensemble maintenant
** Coryza* *
**Sortants de suite !*
* 

32b) Femelle16 ans ABANDON brun tabby et blanc sociable
CORYZA + CECITE + ARTHROSE. Elle se laisse pas trop soigner elle est perdue donc urgent Sortante de suite !

*
*33b) Mâle castré 2 ans roux tabby craintif**
NE SUPPORTE PLUS LE BOX + ANOREXIE ( Il est  sous anti dépresseurs )
**Sortant de suite !*
* 
34b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby très sociable
** Coryza* 
*Sortante de suite !
*
*35b) Mâle 3-4 mois noir timidou mais sociable
**Sortant de suite ! 


LES NOUVEAUX 

46b) Femelle 1 an gris tabby beige très sociable 
** Coryza* *
Sortante le 27/07 !

47b) Réservé par une autre structure

48b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby blanche sociable
49b) Mâle 2 mois blanc gris tabby sociable
Sont ensemble
** Coryza* *
Sortants de suite !

50b ) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
** Coryza* *
Sortant de suite !

51b) Femelle 2 mois gris tortie tabby blanc 
52b) Femelle 2 mois gris tabby blanc 
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants le 28/07 !

53b) Mâle 1 an noir un peu trouille trouille
Sortant de suite !

54b) Femelle 8 ans brun tabby sociable 
 Stérilisée ? Embompoint ?
Sortante le 26/07 !

55b) Réservé par une autre structure

56b) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable
Sortante le 27/07 !


58b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
59b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants le 26/07 !

60b ) Femelle 1 an tricolore un peu craintive
Sortante le 26/07 !

61b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
Sortant le 27/07 !

62b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif / fuit
 Conjonctivite 
Sortant de suite !

63b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby trouille trouille
Sortant de suite !

64b) N'est plus là

65b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby timide
Sortant de suite ! 

66b) Mâle 2 mois bleu 
67b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants de suite !
 Coryza 


69b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi longs crachouille
70b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc crachouille
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite !

71b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby poils mi longs
72b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
73b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby
74b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc
76b ) Leur maman : Femelle 11 mois brun tortie tabby sociable
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants le 27/07 !



***

----------


## indira75

mail envoyé je suis dans le 92

j'ai également repéré :

*
51b) Femelle 2 mois gris tortie tabby blanc 
52b) Femelle 2 mois gris tabby blanc 
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants le 28/07 !

**35b) Mâle 3-4 mois noir timidou mais sociable
**Sortant de suite ! 

**
58b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
59b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants le 26/07 !

**65b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby timide
Sortant de suite ! 

**69b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi longs crachouille
70b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc crachouille
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite !

ou celle la mais sa me fait beaucoup... :
**10a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche timide
11a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
12a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
Sont ensemble**
Sortants de suite!*

----------


## Gaia4ever

> Super pour la petite 42a. J'avais fait un don pour elle, j'attends un MP qui me dira à qui l'envoyer, c'est ça ?


Exactement, vous serez contacté ulterieurement en MP pour vous donner les coordonnées de l'association à qui envoyer votre don.
Merci pour elle!

----------


## kristina

Je me suis proposée pour le petit 13a. J'ai échangé avec Sarah, hier, qui a bien compris mes capacités d'accueil et financières pour le sortir. Je vais remplir le dossier qu'elle m'a envoyé ce soir.

Je vois qu'il y a pas mal de chatons et qu'en fourrière, ils ne sont pas plus en sécurité que les adultes. Les accueils sont-ils quand même plus nombreux ?

----------


## SarahC

C'est le calme plat, TOTAL, pour tous.

----------


## indira75

j'ai remplis le formulaire en esperant que sa pourra aider....

----------


## flower1406

Je sors la petite 42a et les deux chatons crèmes cet après midi. Mais ils en restent beaucoup trop  ::

----------


## Gaston

*PROPOSITIONS* *FA** => BESOIN D'UNE* *ASSOC

*Corinne27 (42) : FA transit 
Partenaire77 : Un chat sociable en transit à partir de la fin de semaine (ou 2 s'ils sont ensemble).
Alexiel-chan : FA transit jusqu'au 1er Août maxi pour un chat sans soins
Dom91 : FA après quarantaine jusqu'au 16/08 (formulaire FA envoyé)
Morgane2404: FAQ pour 15 jours pour 2 chats adultes ou 1 maman et ses petits ou une fratrie de chatons. 
Gaston: FAQ pour 15 jours pour une fratrie de chatons (avec mes excuses pour ne me manifester que maintenant mais avec la petite THEMIS pas beaucoup de temps pour rescue)

*PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN FA
*

----------


## Gaia4ever

> Mince, c'est si dur ! Ils sont tellement petits... D'habitude je préfère les adultes puisque les jeunots ont toutes leur chance, mais là, quand je pense que ce sont de tout petits bouts qui risquent l'euthanasie, je trouve ça déroutant... 
> 
> Les gens peuvent-ils adopter directement via cette fourrière ? Pour faire des diffusions pour eux ?


Non, les particuliers ne peuvent pas adopter directement, il faut que les chats soient sortis par une association.
Pour ce qui est des diffusions, *uniquement sur les sites de protection animale fiables,interdit sur les réseaux sociaux (Facebook, Twiter...)et sites gratuits,* voir le premier message du post merci!

----------


## SarahC

> j'ai remplis le formulaire en esperant que sa pourra aider....


Indira, je vois comment on peut par votre proposition aider encore des chats, si on y arrive.

----------


## SarahC

Nous avons qq rares assocs qui pourraient aider si on avait des FA longue durée ou au moins tout l'été sur la RP.

Nous aurions une solution pension, cela a sauvé X vies, mais je me lance pour organiser uniquement av l'accord de Babe78, et si on me suit. 

Je rappelle que je ne "soutiens" personne, je ne suis en aucun là pour copiner, favoriser X ou Y, je tente de chercher des solutions.... Celle-là en est une...

Il pourrait y en avoir d'autres....

Maintenant qui peut aider? 

76 dont on ne sauve même pas 10 % c'est absolument pathétique!!!

----------


## indira75

trés bien il suffit de me tenir au courant

- - - Mise à jour - - -

si sa peu aider je peut faire tout l'été ou je peut pousser jusqu'a 2 mois soit fin septembre

----------


## esther&

Je suis pour la pension. J ai un gros coup de cœur pour le 3 a .donc j aimerai beaucoup le prendre en fa mais je pars jeudi en vacances et je suis complet niveau minous . Mais j aurai une solution pour lui fin septembre si on peut le mettre en pension en attendant .

----------


## Muriel P

> Nous aurions une solution pension, cela a sauvé X vies, mais je me lance pour organiser uniquement av l'accord de Babe78, et si on me suit.


Combien de chats pourraient être accueillis par ce biais ? 
Je veux bien aider financièrement. Qui peut suivre ?

----------


## Dom91

Je ne pourrai pas mettre beaucoup ce mois-çi, plus en septembre, mais je suis ok pour aider financièrement.

----------


## FAFACHAT

Je peux participer pour la pension, malheureusement seulement 15 euros pour aout.

----------


## fasolac

_  Envoyé par SarahC  
_
_Nous aurions une solution pension, cela a sauvé  X vies, mais je me lance pour organiser uniquement av l'accord de  Babe78, et si on me suit._


_Combien de chats pourraient être accueillis par ce biais ? 
Je veux bien aider financièrement. Qui peut suivre ? 						_


Bonjour, en quoi consiste la solution pension ???  cela en sauverait combien ? combien faudrait il récolter ?
merci de m'éclairer

----------


## bbpo

Je peux participer pour la pension (pour que des chats sortent tout de suite) à hauteur de 10 euros pour juillet (en plus des 15 promis sur le présent post), et 30 pour août, et ensuite je peux en récupérer un en FALD fin août pour prendre le relais après quarantaine.

----------


## esther&

pour réserver la grande chatterie, cela peut en sauver 5 si elle est libre , ça fait 30e par chats et par mois. Les tarifs changent peut être l été ?

----------


## mirabelle94

pour info en espérant que ça pourra aider à sortir qlq minous ou alléger les FA de RP:
mardi  31/07 possibilité de transport en voiture d'1 ou 2 paniers de RP en  direction de la bretagne ( départ secteur Pontault combault le matin  vers 9h. puis villes étapes du trajet : massy, chartres, le Mans, laval,  rennes, lorient, Quimper)

----------


## vivre libre

Je suis toujours partante pour sortir les chats de l'endroit B demain matin vers 10h00. Peut les emmener de l'endroit b jusque dans l'ose en passant proximité Meaux Nateuil els meaux, St pathus (Rn330)...PERSONNe ne sort de chat de l'endroit B ??????

J'ai de gros soucis de connexion (Gaiaforever veille pour moi sur ce post) MAIS il est imperatif que je sois au courant avant ce soir pour m'organiser (la maison est pleine d'animaux en tout genre à gerer.....). N'attendons pas minuit pour savoir qi l'on peut ou non en sauver...n'attendons pas non plus que le congelo soit deja là !

----------


## sandrinea

@Vivre Libre, passez-vous à proximité de Chantilly-Lamorlaye où je réside?
J'ai réservé le 21b et le 24b

----------


## indira75

*bbpo*  si je récupe un  ou deux chaton tu pense pouvoir les prendre par la suite en fald?

qu'en pense-tu *Sarah c* ?

----------


## SarahC

> *bbpo*  si je récupe un  ou deux chaton tu pense pouvoir les prendre par la suite en fald?
> 
> qu'en pense-tu *Sarah c* ?


Moi je dis oui! A voir av l'assoc!

----------


## SarahC

> @Vivre Libre, passez-vous à proximité de Chantilly-Lamorlaye où je réside?
> J'ai réservé le 21b et le 24b


On s'organise avec elle pour sortir tous ceux qui pourront sortir, et ds le lot des malades, hospitalisation directe ds le 93.
Je crois que vous prenez un chat sous perf, c'est cela?
Et un autre?
Donc si malade, je suppose véto.
Nous ne savons pas où va la dernière maman par contre, chez Morgane?

Pour le reste, Vivre Libre, on vous tient au courant vers 20h, ça irait? Vous avez des boites? Gaia peut vous en prêter?
Donnez moi votre tél en MP, merci!

----------


## vivre libre

> @Vivre Libre, passez-vous à proximité de Chantilly-Lamorlaye où je réside?
> J'ai réservé le 21b et le 24b


Mon "terminus" dans l'oise c'est le plessis belleville (pres de crepy en valois). pouvez vous venir jusque là ? aux alentours de midi ? si je ne me suis pas trompée, cela devrait vous faire environs 35 kms....est ce possible ?

----------


## sandrinea

@SarahC: Pas de souci pour aller chez le vétérinaire à Villemomble, ce serait la meilleure option pour les 2 (21B & 24B) décrits mal en point.

----------


## SarahC

Pour la solution pension, qqn pourrait retrouver le sujet initial de Babe?
En gros, ce serait les mettre en pension pour en sauver plus.
C'est une activité totalement indépendante en termes d'action et de comptabilité de l'assoc, que ce soit clair, notamment pour les sangsues de PA qui ont essayé de passer par MP pour discréditer, calomnier, etc l'une des seules assocs intervenant sur ces SOS là...
Dc ça consiste à (et là pour le moment nous n'avons aucun accord, les gens nuisibles réussissant à user les bonnes volontés) mettre des chats en sécurité, en pension, à les placer en FA ensuite qd une place se libère, et à en sauver je ne sais pas 6, d'un coup, plutôt que zéro. Mais la pension est évidemment payante. 
Je ne partais que sur l'idée de, avec Invite 17.
Nous n'avons pour le moment en aucun cas eu un retour positif, en termes de place, et de vouloir se relancer là dedans, car sauver pour sauver, c'est ça l'idée, pas sauver pour meubler une pension ou faire de la m**** comme certaines assocs... Simplement cela peut tomber à l'eau pour cause de nuisances diverses, qui ne me concernent pas, je ne suis la copinette de personne en PA. Par contre quand cela touche à des vies, ou quand on fait de la m***, oui là je ne me garde pas de le dire. 
Parenthèse close, on attend, et je ne suis pas du tout sûre que cela aboutisse.

----------


## Ruby_kub

Bon, j'ai eu un début d'échange avec Sarah C. qui connait les limites de mes possibilités. Mais à titre informatif vu que c'est la méga urgence:
- Si quelqu'un peut faire sa 40aine,
- (et) le relai jusqu'à fin septembre (ou chatterie dont j'ai entendu parlé au dessus après la 40aine, je paierai sa place si c'est ça qui coince),
- Si il est envisageable qu'il supporte de vivre avec 2 chats adultes calmes (1 mâle/1femelle) dont 1 revient de loin niveau stress (tous 2 sont stérilisés, vaccinés et identifiés),
- S'il n'a pas de teigne en cours,
- Et si une asso veut bien me couvrir...

Je prends le *1a* de l'endroit A en FALD. 

Donc si quelqu'un se sent d'entamer la première partie de l'histoire qu'il se fasse connaitre maintenant (ou se taise à jamais? non bon ok  :Big Grin: ...)

Ouais je sais c'est au dernier moment et y a des "si", mais c'est tout ce que je peux faire là et ce loulou là me touche beaucoup. ::  J'ai gratté toutes les possibilités chui au max là.

Donc si jamais il faut remplir des questionnaires en urgence pour le cas où, s'il faut que j'envoie quelque chose à quelqu'un, ne serait ce que mon tel perso en mp... faites moi signe. Sarah C a mon tel et la façon de me joindre en attendant des news. Sachez juste qu'à partir de 18h ce soir jusque dans la nuit je n'aurais accès au net que via mon tel portable et je doute d'aller sur Rescue si l'on ne m'y incite pas... ms joignable au tel...

Voilà, voilà...  ::

----------


## SarahC

> @SarahC: Pas de souci pour aller chez le vétérinaire à Villemomble, ce serait la meilleure option pour les 2 décrits mal en point.


Un RDV est prévu par l'assoc? Car nous ne prenons pas les RDV et demain personne sur le 93 à part Vivre Libre, SI elle passe par là, donc à gérer en "pré" sortie.
Idem pour Morgane, je ne sais pas si la maman va directement chez elle. 
Venise prend mon relais car je dois quitter le net, mais elle n'est pas encore connectée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon, j'ai eu un début d'échange avec Sarah C. qui connait les limites de mes possibilités. Mais à titre informatif vu que c'est la méga urgence:
> - Si quelqu'un peut faire sa 40aine,
> - (et) le relai jusqu'à fin septembre (ou chatterie dont j'ai entendu parlé au dessus après la 40aine, je paierai sa place si c'est ça qui coince),
> - Si il est envisageable qu'il supporte de vivre avec 2 chats adultes calmes (1 mâle/1femelle) dont 1 revient de loin niveau stress (tous 2 sont stérilisés, vaccinés et identifiés),
> - S'il n'a pas de teigne en cours,
> - Et si une asso veut bien me couvrir...
> 
> Je prends le *1a* de l'endroit A en FALD. 
> 
> ...


J'allais annoncer la bonne nouvelle pour ce chat là, s'il est encore en vie, nous avons une association qui le prend en FA longue durée. Je suis désolée de privilégier le public au MP, mais je dois urgemment quitter le net, et c'est le moyen le plus rapide de mettre tout le monde au courant.

Si vous avez une possibilité pour un autre chat, ne pas hésiter!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> @Indira75 :
> Avez vous d'autres chats ? sont ils vaccinés et à jour ? Pouvez vous faire une quarantaine stricte dans une pièce séparée ?


On a son formulaire et on va la contacter, merci Lady!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je peux participer pour la pension (pour que des chats sortent tout de suite) à hauteur de 10 euros pour juillet (en plus des 15 promis sur le présent post), et 30 pour août, et ensuite je peux en récupérer un en FALD fin août pour prendre le relais après quarantaine.


*Vous pouvez voir VITE VITE VITE av votre assoc car vos protégés sont peut être en cours d'euthanasie!!! LE VETO EST SUR PLACE!!! 
**
Donc comme je le dis tjs, ne pas attendre!! Là on en a déjà au congélateur!!!*

----------


## CARABAM

je confirme c'est 5 chats ds la gde chatterie avec 30E par chat et par donateur( plus facile pour babe de gerer). Les chats restent au maximun ds le gd box à peine deux mois. Les soins sont prodigués et ils sont chouchoutés loin du souci d'etre euthanasiés; les minous sortis de cett façon sont tous en fa ou déjà adoptés

----------


## SarahC

Pour info aussi, la mamie est sauvée!!!
Si elle est encore en vie, on vérifie après!

*44a) femelle* *15 ans* *brun tabby blanche sociable*
* TRES URGENT! Commence à ne pas être bien d'être là!!!* **
*Sortante au 27/07!*

----------


## vivre libre

> On s'organise avec elle pour sortir tous ceux qui pourront sortir, et ds le lot des malades, hospitalisation directe ds le 93.
> Je crois que vous prenez un chat sous perf, c'est cela?
> Et un autre?
> Donc si malade, je suppose véto.
> Nous ne savons pas où va la dernière maman par contre, chez Morgane?
> 
> Pour le reste, Vivre Libre, on vous tient au courant vers 20h, ça irait? Vous avez des boites? Gaia peut vous en prêter?
> Donnez moi votre tél en MP, merci!


Je commence tout de même à preparer des caisses....mais combien ? Gaia n'est pas tout pret de moi pour les boites....
20h max ok.

----------


## indira75

aller il en reste plein!!! il ne mérite pas la mort mais l'amour

----------


## Cristal_113

J ai pas tous suivis, je passe en courant d air mais si les 2a et 3a s il n ont pas de solution il ns manque juste la fa de quarantaine on a la ssad qui propose de ns le sortir et une fald (a voir pr le co voi peut etre une solution).

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> je confirme c'est 5 chats ds la gde chatterie avec 30E par chat et par donateur( plus facile pour babe de gerer). Les chats restent au maximun ds le gd box à peine deux mois. Les soins sont prodigués et ils sont chouchoutés loin du souci d'etre euthanasiés; les minous sortis de cett façon sont tous en fa ou déjà adoptés


Simplement nous n'avons pas l'accord de Babe. Et je crois que vous pourrez témoigner de la qualité de l'accueil des chats en plus...

----------


## Lady92

@Ruby-kub
Merci de votre interet pour le beau 1A... Ca serait vraiment top si vous pouviez reporter votre proposition de FA après fin septembre sur un autre loulou tout aussi en danger qui sera exempt de teigne et sociable avec ses congénères.  :: 

Bien soulagée que 1a et 44a aient une solution en tout cas.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> J ai pas tous suivis, je passe en courant d air mais si les 2a et 3a s il n ont pas de solution il ns manque juste la fa de quarantaine on a la ssad qui propose de ns le sortir et une fald (a voir pr le co voi peut etre une solution).


On peut avoir vos coordonnées par MP et le détail de la FA, FALD? 
Merci.

----------


## indira75

> Envoyé par *Lady92*  
>  				@Indira75 :
> Avez vous d'autres chats ? sont ils vaccinés et à jour ? Pouvez vous faire une quarantaine stricte dans une pièce séparée ?


quarantaine stricte non car ce serait dans ma chambre avec mes rats (en cage bien sur) sinon mes chat ont vaccin complet mon male a été testé fiv - et felv - en 2006 et pour ma tite puce je ne sait pas mais je croit qu'elle a aussi été testé et qu'elle est - voila

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Je commence tout de même à preparer des caisses....mais combien ? Gaia n'est pas tout pret de moi pour les boites....
> 20h max ok.


Je dirais 5 ou 6, selon, si je suis optimiste, comme souvent nous ne saurons que ce soir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Qui peut remonter l'appel à dons, et les pistes?

Qui peut jeter un oeil aux co voit?

Nous recherchons un PARIS BORDEAUX AU PLUS VITE!

Qui peut poster? En train!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)


*
ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.



LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE: 


2a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie! Alopécie sur les flancs 
Sortante de suite

**


3a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs un peu craintif
 URGENT! Coryza et mange mal!  
Sortant de suite

**

2a et 3a sont ensemble!
Ils viennent de chez un particulier! 
ILS SONT OK CHIENS tous les 2.
Sortants de suite !

4a) Femelle 1 an tabby brun sociable
Sortante de suite !
 Commence à flipper en box! 



5a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable, mais protège ses petits, normal !
* :: *TRES URGENT! Va avec 4 bébés de 1 mois (3 mâles et 1 femelle!)*  :: *
L'un de ses petits est mort et ils lui en ont ajouté 2! 
Elle ne tiendra pas les coup lgts et les petits non plus!
Sortants de suite !

**



LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

**

10a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche timide
11a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
12a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
Sont ensemble**
Sortants de suite!* 
* 



13a) Mâle castré 4 ans brun tabby sociable
 URGENT! Maigre, début d'anorexie! 
**Sortant de suite! 
*



*LES NOUVEAUX: 

**36a) femelle 6 ans brun tabby blanche poils mi longs FIV+ très sociable
**Sortante** de suite

Elle peut-être, photo à confirmer, sur demande:

*

 *

41a) femelle 1 an tortie tabby blanche sociable avec 5 BEBES!*
*- femelle brun tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- femelle blanche et brun tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- femelle noire, 1 mois, sociable
- mâle roux tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- mâle crème roux, 1 mois, sociable*
* URGENT! Les petits ne tiendront pas longtemps!* ** 
*Sortants au 28/07! 
**

43a) femelle 4 ans FIV+ noire et blanche sociable*
*Début de coryza*
*Sortants au 26/07! 

*
 

 *45a) mâle 6 ans* *FIV+* *roux et blanc poils mi-longs sociable*
*Tatouage "illisible"*
*Sortante au 27/07!

*
*


********************


ENDROIT B : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR LE VENDREDI 27 JUILLET MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.


LES PLUS ANCIENS: 

15b) Mâle 3 ans noir et blanc très sociable FIV +
** URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!!* 
*Sortant de suite

**LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE:* *

19b) Femelle 3-4 mois tabby brun et blanc timide
20b) Mâle 3-4 mois tabby brun et blanc timide
Sont ensemble
 URGENT! En coryza! Trop jeunes pour tenir longtemps!
Sortants de suite !


**LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* 
* 

22b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc  sociable
 Coryza 
**Sortante de suite !*
* 
23b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
 URGENT! Gros coryza! 
**Sortante de suite !
**

**26b) Femelle 10 mois tortie tabby blanche un peu craintive
27b) Femelle 3-4 mois roux tabby blanc un peu craintive
Sont ensemble 
**Sortantes de suite !*
* 
28b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
29b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
**30b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
31b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby très sociable
28/29 et 30/31 sont ensemble maintenant
** Coryza* *
**Sortants de suite !*
* 

32b) Femelle16 ans ABANDON brun tabby et blanc sociable
CORYZA + CECITE + ARTHROSE. Elle se laisse pas trop soigner elle est perdue donc urgent Sortante de suite !

*
*33b) Mâle castré 2 ans roux tabby craintif**
NE SUPPORTE PLUS LE BOX + ANOREXIE ( Il est  sous anti dépresseurs )
**Sortant de suite !*
* 
34b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby très sociable
** Coryza* 
*Sortante de suite !
*
*35b) Mâle 3-4 mois noir timidou mais sociable
**Sortant de suite ! 


LES NOUVEAUX 

46b) Femelle 1 an gris tabby beige très sociable 
** Coryza* *
Sortante le 27/07 !

47b) Réservé par une autre structure

48b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby blanche sociable
49b) Mâle 2 mois blanc gris tabby sociable
Sont ensemble
** Coryza* *
Sortants de suite !

50b ) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
** Coryza* *
Sortant de suite !

51b) Femelle 2 mois gris tortie tabby blanc 
52b) Femelle 2 mois gris tabby blanc 
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants le 28/07 !

53b) Mâle 1 an noir un peu trouille trouille
Sortant de suite !

54b) Femelle 8 ans brun tabby sociable 
 Stérilisée ? Embompoint ?
Sortante le 26/07 !

55b) Réservé par une autre structure

56b) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable
Sortante le 27/07 !


58b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
59b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants le 26/07 !

60b ) Femelle 1 an tricolore un peu craintive
Sortante le 26/07 !

61b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
Sortant le 27/07 !

62b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif / fuit
 Conjonctivite 
Sortant de suite !

63b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby trouille trouille
Sortant de suite !

64b) N'est plus là

65b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby timide
Sortant de suite ! 

66b) Mâle 2 mois bleu 
67b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants de suite !
 Coryza 


69b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi longs crachouille
70b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc crachouille
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite !

71b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby poils mi longs
72b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
73b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby
74b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc
76b ) Leur maman : Femelle 11 mois brun tortie tabby sociable
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants le 27/07 !



***

- - - Mise à jour - - -

[QUOTE=SOSchatsNAC;1234246]Je dirais 5 ou 6, selon, si je suis optimiste, comme souvent nous ne saurons que ce soir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Qui peut remonter l'appel à dons, et les pistes?

Qui peut jeter un oeil aux co voit?

Nous recherchons un PARIS BORDEAUX AU PLUS VITE!

Qui peut poster? En train!

----------


## Charoline

Paris-Bordeaux par Francinette samedi 4 août:

http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...-4-aout-60115/

----------


## vivre libre

ayant de gros soucis de connexion, ne pas hesiter à me telephoner. Sarah c à mon tel

----------


## Lady92

*Le dernier recap qui ne tient pas compte des propositions 'pension'

ICI AUSSI, IL FAUT DE L'AIDE, QUI SUIT ?

PROMESSES DE DONS :

Lady92 :* *60 à partager entre 1a, 4a, 13a, 15b, 18b, 33b (10EUR chacun)* *avec reçu
lorris : 20 avec reçu 
Misskat : 150 réparti comme tel : 
30 pour 1a / 25 pour 2a / 15 pour 3a / 10 pour 4a / 30 pour 5a / 10 pour 15b / 20 pour 18b / 10 pour 21b** avec ou sans reçu
**Dom91 :* *15 pour l'ensemble du SOS / 20  pour la 42a** avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *30  pour 10a -11a-12a* (3 chatons qui sont ensemble) *avec ou sans reçu
**bbpo :* *15** avec ou sans reçu peu importe*
*invite 17 : 100  pour la 5a et pour la 41 a avec ou sans reçu
**Nicole S. (Hors Rescue) : 60  pour la 32b avec* *reçu
Lexiekiwi :* *20 ** avec ou sans reçu
**Floriane_triskell :* *50 ** avec reçu 
*

*TOTAL : 540 euros*


*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE* 

*Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge castration du 15b* *(tarif assoc base 30  environ)* *avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge rappel vaccins du 1a** (tarif assoc)* *avec reçu si possible
**Lorris :* *Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 3a (tarif assoc)avec reçu
Partenaire77 : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93

****QUI SUIT*  ::

----------


## sydney21

Si besoin relais de Claye à Villemomble pour emmener chats de l'endroit B chez véto me faire signe ! 

Par contre il faut que les chats arrivent impérativement chez le véto avant midi sinon ils ne nous reçoivent pas, donc l'arrivée à la fourrière à 10h ça fait un peu tard je pense, car il faut le temps de régler les formalités administratives et de récupérer les chats, sachant qu'il y a des particuliers qui viendront aussi certainement amener des animaux et qu'ils sont reçus en priorité sur les covoitureurs...

----------


## indira75

lady je t'ai répondu un peu plus haut :



> quarantaine stricte non car ce serait dans ma chambre avec mes rats (en  cage bien sur) sinon mes chat ont vaccin complet mon male a été testé  fiv - et felv - en 2006 et pour ma tite puce je ne sait pas mais je  croit qu'elle a aussi été testé et qu'elle est - voila


est ce que je peut quand même etre utile si les rats ne risque rien je prend des petits et il ne sortiront pas de la chambre avant 15 jours? l'association couvre t-elle?ET IL Y A *bbpo  qui peut en récup un apré en fald*

----------


## Ruby_kub

> @Ruby-kub
> Merci de votre interet pour le beau 1A... Ca serait vraiment top si vous pouviez reporter votre proposition de FA après fin septembre sur un autre loulou tout aussi en danger qui sera exempt de teigne et sociable avec ses congénères. 
> 
> Bien soulagée que 1a et 44a aient une solution en tout cas.


La femelle maman noire *5a* éventuellement (oui j'aime les noirs moi), par contre les petits ça risque d'être chaud du boudin... Ou alors vmt pas trop longtemps quoi et avec coaching perso que ce soit bien entendu...
Donc dites moi dans quelles mesure ça peut se goupiller... Quelqu'un qui ne peut pas prendre plus chez lui mais qui habiterait pas trop loin et qui s'y connait un peu en chatons par exemple ça serait tip top. Mais pareil pas avant fin septembre.
Mais si ça peut marcher, je payerai aussi la chatterie mais que pour un et je peux essayer de voir autour de mes proches s'ils pourraient faire des dons pour les loupiots (ça c'est sans garantie aucune hein).

Et pour qu'on ne se trompe pas, je parle d'elle:
*5a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable, mais protège ses petits, normal !
* :: *TRES URGENT! Va avec 4 bébés de 1 mois (3 mâles et 1 femelle!)*  :: *
L'un de ses petits est mort et ils lui en ont ajouté 2! 
Elle ne tiendra pas les coup lgts et les petits non plus!
Sortants de suite !

*



_Si y a moyen de moyenner quelque chose pour que je ne me retrouve pas avec de jeunes chatons que je ne pourrais pas gérer correctement et avec 5 chats alors que je ne pas les garder dans appart..._ Enfin m'voyez la problématique quoi. Je me doute bien qu'ils vont pas être séparés avant les 3 mois de toutes façons mais j'aurais besoin d'un coup de main pour la gestion et le caoching pendant un peu de temps. Après séparation si tout se passe bien, je peux garder la jeune mamounette en FA moyenne à longue.

----------


## banzai

merçi ruby pour cette pauvre loutte,j'espère que tu pourras avoir de l'aide pour qu'elle sortent enfin avec les petits, elle me fout les boules autant que le 13a

par contre si cela s'avère trop scabreux pour solutionné
toi qui aime les blakitos , y a ce petit tout seul aussi
*35b) Mâle 3-4 mois noir timidou mais sociable
Sortant de suite ! 

*

----------


## bbpo

@Indira75 : Quelle était ta question exactement ?
C'est OK pour moi pour participer au système de pension chez Babe78 pour qu'elle puisse sortir des chats de suite si elle a de la place.
Je peux participer à hauteur de 10  pour juillet et 30 pour août (je pars en congés ce week-end).
Ensuite je pourrai prendre un chat ayant été en pension chez Babe jusqu'à son adoption, ou sinon prendre n'importe quel autre chat qui n'aurait pas été en pension.
Je sors du post d'ici quelques minutes. J'espère que j'ai été claire, car je n'avais pas bien compris ta question ?

----------


## indira75

si je prend d chaton en fa peut tu les prendre par la suite en fald?

----------


## bbpo

à Indira75, oui, c'est possible, je rentre aux alentours du 18 (tu peux me mettre un message en MP si tu préfères, pour ne pas encombrer le post). C'est quelle association ?

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour votre proposition pour la 5a Ruby-kub  :: 
Si pas déjà fait, pouvez vous envoyer un mail à 'soschatsnac2012@gmail.com' pour demander le formulaire de contact FA.
Idem pour les autres personnes qui sont dans le recap et qui n'en ont pas encore fait la demande

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Pour l endroit A plus de sortie possible avant mardi ou mercredi ( en espérant qu ils survivent jusque là) mais il ne faut pas lâcher et il faut absolument faire les réservations lundi au plus tard avant le passage du veto. Ca laisse ce we pour peut être "tricoter" des solutions avec les propositions de chacun: car là on gère l urgence(sortie en cours de l endroit A) et tout est à organiser pour l endroit B demain matin.
Donc ne vous offusquez pas si vous n avez pas encore été appelé ou si vous avez l impression de faire des propositions dans le vide

----------


## SarahC

> si je prend d chaton en fa peut tu les prendre par la suite en fald?


On en a 2 de prévu pour vous si ok. Pour le relais jusque septembre, cela nous permettrait via Bbpo d'en sauver d'autres d'ici là.
Ca peut convenir? Vous pouvez vous déplacer un peu en transports demain?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quelles sont les nouvelles pour cette pauvre mamie ?


On a retrouvé la propriétaire via notre réseau. Elle devait la chercher, on attend de savoir si c confirmé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour l endroit A plus de sortie possible avant mardi ou mercredi ( en espérant qu ils survivent jusque là) mais il ne faut pas lâcher et il faut absolument faire les réservations lundi au plus tard avant le passage du veto. Ca laisse ce we pour peut être "tricoter" des solutions avec les propositions de chacun: car là on gère l urgence(sortie en cours de l endroit A) et tout est à organiser pour l endroit B demain matin.
> Donc ne vous offusquez pas si vous n avez pas encore été appelé ou si vous avez l impression de faire des propositions dans le vide


Ds le sens résa ou sorties?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> @Indira75 : Quelle était ta question exactement ?
> C'est OK pour moi pour participer au système de pension chez Babe78 pour qu'elle puisse sortir des chats de suite si elle a de la place.
> Je peux participer à hauteur de 10 € pour juillet et 30 pour août (je pars en congés ce week-end).
> Ensuite je pourrai prendre un chat ayant été en pension chez Babe jusqu'à son adoption, ou sinon prendre n'importe quel autre chat qui n'aurait pas été en pension.
> Je sors du post d'ici quelques minutes. J'espère que j'ai été claire, car je n'avais pas bien compris ta question ?


Le système de pension peut sauver et bloquer en même temps des places. Si on est certaines que ds 1 mois on a des FA longue durée sûre, là oui on peut se lancer.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)


*
ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.



LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE: 


2a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie! Alopécie sur les flancs 
Sortante de suite

**


3a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs un peu craintif
 URGENT! Coryza et mange mal!  
Sortant de suite

**

2a et 3a sont ensemble!
Ils viennent de chez un particulier! 
ILS SONT OK CHIENS tous les 2.
Sortants de suite !

4a) Femelle 1 an tabby brun sociable
Sortante de suite !
 Commence à flipper en box! 



5a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable, mais protège ses petits, normal !
* :: *TRES URGENT! Va avec 4 bébés de 1 mois (3 mâles et 1 femelle!)*  :: *
L'un de ses petits est mort et ils lui en ont ajouté 2! 
Elle ne tiendra pas les coup lgts et les petits non plus!
Sortants de suite !

**



LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

**

10a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche timide
11a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
12a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
Sont ensemble**
 Sortants de suite!* 
* 



13a) Mâle castré 4 ans brun tabby sociable
 URGENT! Maigre, début d'anorexie! 
**Sortant de suite! 
*



*LES NOUVEAUX: 

**36a) femelle 6 ans brun tabby blanche poils mi longs FIV+ très sociable
**Sortante** de suite

Elle peut-être, photo à confirmer, sur demande:

*

*

41a) femelle 1 an tortie tabby blanche sociable avec 5 BEBES!*
*- femelle brun tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- femelle blanche et brun tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- femelle noire, 1 mois, sociable
- mâle roux tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- mâle crème roux, 1 mois, sociable*
* URGENT! Les petits ne tiendront pas longtemps!* ** 
*Sortants au 28/07! 
**

43a) femelle 4 ans FIV+ noire et blanche sociable*
*Début de coryza*
*Sortants au 26/07! 

*


*45a) mâle 6 ans* *FIV+* *roux et blanc poils mi-longs sociable*
*Tatouage "illisible"*
*Sortante au 27/07!

*
*


********************


ENDROIT B :* *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE**MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.


LES PLUS ANCIENS: 

15b) Mâle 3 ans noir et blanc très sociable FIV +
** URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!!* 
*Sortant de suite

**LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE:* *

19b) Femelle 3-4 mois tabby brun et blanc timide
20b) Mâle 3-4 mois tabby brun et blanc timide
 Sont ensemble
 URGENT! En coryza! Trop jeunes pour tenir longtemps!
Sortants de suite !


**LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* 
* 

22b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc  sociable
 Coryza 
**Sortante de suite !*
* 
23b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
 URGENT! Gros coryza! 
**Sortante de suite !
**

**26b) Femelle 10 mois tortie tabby blanche un peu craintive
27b) Femelle 3-4 mois roux tabby blanc un peu craintive
Sont ensemble 
**Sortantes de suite !*
* 
28b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
29b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
**30b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
 31b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby très sociable
28/29 et 30/31 sont ensemble maintenant
** Coryza* *
**Sortants de suite !*
* 

32b) Femelle16 ans ABANDON brun tabby et blanc sociable
CORYZA + CECITE + ARTHROSE. Elle se laisse pas trop soigner elle est perdue donc urgent Sortante de suite !

*
*33b) Mâle castré 2 ans roux tabby craintif**
NE SUPPORTE PLUS LE BOX + ANOREXIE ( Il est  sous anti dépresseurs )
**Sortant de suite !*
* 
34b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby très sociable
** Coryza* 
*Sortante de suite !
*
*35b) Mâle 3-4 mois noir timidou mais sociable
**Sortant de suite ! 


LES NOUVEAUX 

46b) Femelle 1 an gris tabby beige très sociable 
** Coryza* *
Sortante le 27/07 !
**

50b ) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
** Coryza* *
 Sortant de suite !


53b) Mâle 1 an noir un peu trouille trouille
Sortant de suite !

54b) Femelle 8 ans brun tabby sociable 
 Stérilisée ? Embompoint ?
Sortante le 26/07 !

55b) Réservé par une autre structure

56b) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable
Sortante le 27/07 !

60b ) Femelle 1 an tricolore un peu craintive
Sortante le 26/07 !

61b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
Sortant le 27/07 !

62b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif / fuit
 Conjonctivite 
 Sortant de suite !

63b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby trouille trouille
Sortant de suite !

64b) N'est plus là

65b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby timide
Sortant de suite ! 


69b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi longs crachouille
70b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc crachouille
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite !

71b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby poils mi longs
72b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
73b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby
74b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc
76b ) Leur maman : Femelle 11 mois brun tortie tabby sociable
Sont ensemble et très sociables
Sortants le 27/07 !



***

----------


## SarahC

Qui peut être FA longue durée pour eux? Si on a une assoc sur la RP?!!! QUI?

On a dû trancher entre eux et 2 petits, car on ne pouvait prendre 2 petits pour une FA, et s'ils meurent on en aura GROS sur la patate d'avoir choisi les "bons" ou "ceux qui ne mourraient pas", on ne le sait pas à l'avance!

La fourrière a dit être désespérée du peu de réservations, il ne s'est RIEN passé à part les résa faites ci dessus!

Pas le temps de mettre à jour pr qui va où, pas le temps cause organisation à l'arrache comme des chacals, et là je dois amener une chatte chez le véto, Venise plus dispo sous peu, co voit pas encore organisé, aidez nous!!

On recherche un trajet du 92 à Villemomble demain aussi!!!

----------


## indira75

j'ai contacter anne de la patte de l'espoir  on vient de racrocher elle transfert a bérangere  donc a mon avis tu va avoir trés vite des nouvelle

- - - Mise à jour - - -

demain je peut me déplacer en transport mais il faut que sa reste accessible en transport je me déco anne a mon numéro je suis joignabvle non stop et serait de retour ce soir sur le foum je resterai tard si il y a besoin a ce soir

----------


## SarahC

Le 21B ne va pas bien du tout du tout, prévoyez un RDV de suite pour demain, elle est mal parait il. Info reçue par Cyrano à l'instant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> j'ai contacter anne de la patte de l'espoir  on vient de racrocher elle transfert a bérangere  donc a mon avis tu va avoir trés vite des nouvelle
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> demain je peut me déplacer en transport mais il faut que sa reste accessible en transport je me déco anne a mon numéro je suis joignabvle non stop et serait de retour ce soir sur le foum je resterai tard si il y a besoin a ce soir


Arrêt RER Villemomble, ds le 93. Vous avez une boite de transport?

----------


## SarahC

Qui peut prendre des petits, 2?

----------


## sydney21

> Qui peut prendre des petits, 2?


Tu cherches quoi : FAQ, FALD, asso ?

----------


## SarahC

FA courte durée, quelques semaines.

Et une FA de UNE SEMAINE pour la portée de 4.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Désolée je stresse, je dois partir sous peu, c la merde....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

QUI PEUT PRENDRE DES PETITS EN LONGUE DUREE??

----------


## ULTRA67

la portée de 4 a t'elle une solution aprés la semaine de fa souhaitée ?

----------


## babe78

je ferais le point ce soir mais pourrait prendre en pension les loulous qui ont des fald derrière en août ou septembre

----------


## sydney21

> la portée de 4 a t'elle une solution aprés la semaine de fa souhaitée ?


Certainement puisqu'on cherche qqun pour juste une semaine.

----------


## Lady92

> la portée de 4 a t'elle une solution aprés la semaine de fa souhaitée ?


très certainement en effet !  Si une solution sure et confirmée au bout d'une semaine, vous pouvez les prendre en FA 1 semaine ?
vous êtes du 94 c'est ça ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je récupère finalement des loulous de la semaine dernière pour finir la quarantaine, et débloquer une FAQ pour la 18B, pensez vous que je puisse garder ces 3 là en quarantaine et leur rajouter des copains de cette semaine ?? ou bien si leur quarantaine et déjà commencer c trop tard ?? Dans le cas ou je pourrais, je ne peut prendre que des petits et en FAQ. Qu'en pensez vous ? je peut aller me déplacer en transport en commun.


Non, c'est pas possible Morgane...

----------


## ULTRA67

si ce n'est que pour 1 semaine je pourrais me proposer . je suis dans le 94 . je pourrais les installés dans petite piéce de 6 m2 avec fenetre . mais je veux etre sur que ce n'est que pour 1 semaine .

----------


## SarahC

> la portée de 4 a t'elle une solution aprés la semaine de fa souhaitée ?


Oui tout à fait.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> si ce n'est que pour 1 semaine je pourrais me proposer . je suis dans le 94 . je pourrais les installés dans petite piéce de 6 m2 avec fenetre . mais je veux etre sur que ce n'est que pour 1 semaine .


Laissez moi mail et tél par MP s'il vous plait.
Je dois partir car véto, et suis déjà à la bourre.

On refait un point en soirée. 


FA TJS RECHERCHEE POUR 2 CHATONS!!!!!!

----------


## SarahC

Je quitte le net, accès sporadique via mon portable, mais en voiture et véto, ne peux rien faire avant 19h30-20h....
Merci à tous de continuer, on peut encore y arriver!! Même pour quelques uns, il faut vider des cages!!!!

----------


## Morgane2404

Merci lady 92, dans ce cas je retire ma proposition.

*Les personnes concernées peuvent elles vérifier que les infos que je viens d'ajouter au recap sont correctes. Merci 

PROPOSITIONS* *FA** => BESOIN D'UNE* *ASSOC

*- Corinne27 (42) : FA transit 
- Partenaire77 : Un chat sociable en transit à partir de la fin de semaine (ou 2 s'ils sont ensemble).
- Alexiel-chan : FA transit jusqu'au 1er Août maxi pour un chat sans soins
- Dom91 : FA après quarantaine jusqu'au 16/08 (formulaire FA envoyé)
- Gaston: FAQ pour 15 jours pour une fratrie de chatons
- Indira75 (92) : FA jusqu'à fin septembre maximum pour chatons (51b et 52b ou 35b ou 58b et 59b ou 65b ou 69b et 70b ou 10a 11a et 12a)
- Kristina (Auvergne) : FALD après quarantaine pour 13a
- Esther (coup de coeur pour la 3a) pourrait la prendre en FALD à partir de fin septembre
- Bbpo (94) : FALD après fin aout
- Cristal_113 : FALD après quarantaine pour 2a et 3a (Asso Chat d'or et sortie sous SSAD)
- Ruby_kub (28) : FALD après quarantaine à partir de fin septembre pour la maman 5a (si sociable congénères), peut aussi garder les bébés temporairement si elle peut obtenir de l'aide et conseils pour la gestion des bb
- Ultra67 (94) : FA 1 semaine pour les 4 chatons qui ont une solution confirmée après


 :: * une FA de courte durée, de quelques semaines est recherchée pour 2 chatons*  ::

----------


## ULTRA67

mp envoye sarahc . pour lady 92 . j'ai un matou de 2 an pucé stérilisé et a jour de vaccin . ok je fais ce que vous m'avez demandé

----------


## babe78

> Merci lady 92, dans ce cas je retire ma proposition.
> 
> *Les personnes concernées peuvent elles vérifier que les infos que je viens d'ajouter au recap sont correctes. Merci 
> 
> PROPOSITIONS* *FA** => BESOIN D'UNE* *ASSOC
> 
> *- Kristina (Auvergne) : FALD après quarantaine pour 13a
> - Esther (coup de coeur pour la 3a) pourrait la prendre en FALD à partir de fin septembre
> - Bbpo (94) : FALD après fin aout
> - Ruby_kub (28) : FALD après quarantaine à partir de fin septembre pour la maman 5a (si sociable congénères), peut aussi garder les bébés temporairement si elle peut obtenir de l'aide et conseils pour la gestion des bb


si FALD confirmé, je peux prendre en pension le loulou de kristina, un loulou si esther est ok pour en prendre un autre fin septembre, un loulou pour bbpo et la famille pour ruby kub 
par contre, dans ce cas, il faut "louer" les boxs 2 mois pour que les loulous rejoignent leur fa et la famille ira dans un petit box séparé uniquement pour eux et nous prendrons donc d'autres loulous de la fourrière b pour le grand box pour ceux qui n'ont pas un loulou spécifique car fourrière b plus que saturée
l'idéal serait quand même une fa pour la famille plutôt qu'un box, aussi spacieux soit-il

----------


## Lady92

N'hésitez pas à faire part de vos possibilité d'accueil après vacances (en précisant à partir de mi-aout, fin septembre...)

 ::  il est encore temps de proposer des pistes pour les loulous de l'endroit B...  :: 

dernière chance, dernière ligne droite... continuez de proposer ce que vous pouvez (accueil, covoit, dons...), vos conditions, vos questions, tenez à jour les recap...

Je dois quitter Internet, et ne pourrais plus suivre que par téléphone... 

*bonne chance à tous les loulous qui n'ont pour l'heure aucune piste  
ils comptent sur vous tous pour une main tendue... il est encore possible d'en sortir quelques uns, de vider quelques cages qui permettront un petit délai aux autres... 
n'attendez pas qu'il soit trop tard*  ::

----------


## vivre libre

Sidney21, 10h00 à la fourriere c'est le plus tot que je puisse...à 1/4 h pret bien sur ! Je ne passe pas par Claye...... Dans mes caisses de transports, j'en ai préparé 5, peut en avoir une sixieme......Je ne sais pas encore qui je dois sortir et pour qui ni jusqu'ou...;mais cela viendra

----------


## pacopanpan

:: * une FA de courte durée, de quelques semaines est recherchée pour 2 chatons*  :: 

toujours d'actualité? 

en rp uniquement ? ou partout en france

----------


## Morgane2404

> Sidney21, 10h00 à la fourriere c'est le plus tot que je puisse...à 1/4 h pret bien sur ! Je ne passe pas par Claye...... Dans mes caisses de transports, j'en ai préparé 5, peut en avoir une sixieme......Je ne sais pas encore qui je dois sortir et pour qui ni jusqu'ou...;mais cela viendra


Bonsoir, je vous ai envoyer un MP, pouvez vous me contacter ?? je pourrais être a meaux pour chercher la louloutte 18B. 
Je peut également vous accompagner si vous le souhaiter. 

Si quelqu'un à le numéro de VIVRE LIBRE pour que je la joigne ??? MErci à tous !

----------


## lynt

*5a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable, mais protège ses petits, normal !
TRES URGENT! Va avec 4 bébés de 1 mois (3 mâles et 1 femelle!) 
L'un de ses petits est mort et ils lui en ont ajouté 2! 
Elle ne tiendra pas les coup lgts et les petits non plus!
Sortants de suite !

 

Pitié sauvez-là !! 

Pour la pension, j'en suis.*

----------


## menhir

Je suis : 30 euros pour un box-pension (babe78) pendant deux mois pour le chat de votre choix (le plus en danger : malade, noir ?). Ne peux faire plus, ma moitié refuse que nous fassions FA (craint pour les siens, de plus sommes à + 500 km).

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Des sorties de prévues samedi ? Je devais faire sortie fourrière A...!

----------


## invite 17

j'ai aussi de gros soucis de connection depuis ce matin,

je suis d'accord pour suivre pour la pension pour deux chats sur 2 mois 
soit 60 € par chat 
il faut absolument en sortir un maximum sinon il va y avoir des deces.

Babe il y aurait combien de places ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je propose que chacun qui est d'accord pour la pension se pointe en dessous des autres dons

----------


## invite 17

*

ICI AUSSI, IL FAUT DE L'AIDE, QUI SUIT ?

PROMESSES DE DONS :

Lady92 :* *60 à partager entre 1a, 4a, 13a, 15b, 18b, 33b (10EUR chacun)* *avec reçu
lorris : 20 avec reçu 
Misskat : 150 réparti comme tel : 
30 pour 1a / 25 pour 2a / 15 pour 3a / 10 pour 4a / 30 pour 5a / 10 pour 15b / 20 pour 18b / 10 pour 21b** avec ou sans reçu
**Dom91 :* *15 pour l'ensemble du SOS / 20  pour la 42a** avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *30  pour 10a -11a-12a* (3 chatons qui sont ensemble) *avec ou sans reçu
**bbpo :* *15** avec ou sans reçu peu importe*
*invite 17 : 100  pour la 5a et pour la 41 a avec ou sans reçu
**Nicole S. (Hors Rescue) : 60  pour la 32b avec* *reçu
Lexiekiwi :* *20 ** avec ou sans reçu
**Floriane_triskell :* *50 ** avec reçu 
*

*TOTAL : 540 euros*


*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE* 

*Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge castration du 15b* *(tarif assoc base 30  environ)* *avec reçu si possible
**Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge rappel vaccins du 1a** (tarif assoc)* *avec reçu si possible
**Lorris :* *Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 3a (tarif assoc)avec reçu
Partenaire77 : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93


PROPOSITIONS DE DONS POUR LA PENSION 

invité17 :120  soit 2 chats pour 2 mois 
**menhir : 60  soit 1 chat pour 2 mois 

*Total en  : 180  
Total en chat : 3 sur 2 mois* 

**QUI SUIT*  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Je suis pour 1 chat pour 2 mois soit 60€

----------


## Charoline

Voici le lien de la semaine 21 avec toutes les indications de Babe78 concernant la réservation de la chatterie : c'est 150€ par mois

SEM 21: SOS! 61 chat(on)s de tt type dt blessés/malades+ 1 lapin AVT 24-25/05! (IDF)

----------


## invite 17

donc c'est bien 60 € pour un chat pour 2 mois ou 30 € par chat par mois

----------


## kristina

Je ne sais pas si ça se met en place, mais j'aimerais sortir le 13a. Je ne peux pas faire la quarantaine, mais je peux l'accueillir ensuite à mon retour de vacances. 
J'ai envoyé un formulaire à Sarah. Si ma proposition intéresse une asso, une FAQ, suis là...  :Smile:

----------


## indira75

je vient d'aprendre qu'on m'a réserver le 48 et 49 b. sortie de fourriere demain matin . sarah c et  babe 78 je vous laisse mon numéro en mp appeler pour me dire quand et ou je récupere les rescapés

----------


## indira75

j'ai une cage de transport vu que ce sont des chaton il tiendront tout les 2 dedans  ps : je doit y etre a quel heure?

----------


## SarahC

J'ai été occupée jusque là av une minette trappée de 17 ans, j'en reviens.
Je dois repartir un court instant.
Je peux vous rappeler jusqu'à quelle heure? 
Le RDV vous va?
Je vous laisse un tél en MP, idem pour Morgane, je vous laisse voir av la personne qui a organisé le début.
Ah ben suis-je bête, indira, ce sera avec Sydney21.
Idem pour Morgane. RER Villemomble, pour l'heure, il faut voir av elle.
Je vous passe son tél.
Vivre Libre n'est pas joignable au delà de 20h de mémoire, et tout ce qui est organisé avant Sydney est bouclé.

----------


## SarahC

Je laisse Kristina et Babe voir ensemble si cela peut coller. 
Je n'ai pas le temps. Kristina, renvoyez votre formulaire à l'adresse que je vous donne en MP. 
Merci!

----------


## indira75

l'arret c bien le raincy villemomble montfermeil RER E ? CAGE TRANSPORT OK .heure et lieu ? Possibilité de mappeler a n'importe quel heure je garde mon tel pas loin

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

MP fait avec les détails de qui les amène. Il faut appeler Sydney. Merci. Désolée, je dois repartir.
Je reviens vers 22h45 je pense. On peut encore s'appeler après si point en attente.

Sinon pour FA 4 chatons, on se débrouille pr les sortir, là encore on fait signe après, car pas eu le temps, je ne peux être partt, désolée, et Venise et Chatperli ne sont pas dispo, on fait au mieux.

A plus tard!  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Posté av le compte SOSchatsnac, tout va bien, je rappelle qu'on est 3 ou 4 dessus, là c moi!  ::

----------


## FAFACHAT

[QUOTE=lynt;1234911](Merci Charoline pour avoir retrouvé le lien  :: )

Box de 5 chats soit 150€ par box pour un mois et 300€ par box pour 2 mois. Si 2 box, il faut voir avec Babe (si box de même taille ou plus petit).

Menhir 30€
Lynt 30€
Muriel P 60€
bbpo 30€ (+15€)
Invite17 120€
... (et ceux que j'ai du oublier  :: )

Total : 270€ (+15€)

Il manque 15€ pour la location du grand box (5 chats) et plus si box pour la petite famille 5a seule  :: 

(NB : j'ai gardé des multiples de 30 pour la facilité de gestion mais je suis sûre que, comme dit dans son post initial, 10€, 20€, ça marche aussi  :: )


Bonsoir, je mets les 15 euros manquants (soit total 30).

----------


## lynt

Edit.

----------


## flower1406

Bonsoir,

Petites nouvelles de la sortie de l'endroit A aujourd'hui. Pour une première entrée en fourrière, je peux dire que j'ai été bouleversé, mais cela m'a encore plus donné l'envie de continuer à me battre dans cette direction et faire tout pour sortir les loulous  :: 

Les deux petits crèmes 37 et 38 étaient dans un sale état, mais maintenant ils sont entre de bonnes mains. Faut qu'ils continuent à se battre  :: 

Le petit mâle noir 1a a vraiment été traumatisé du temps passé là bas. Très agressif avec le gars de la fourrière , il s'est révélé être super calme dans la voiture. Il me regardait avec de grands yeux  :: 

La petite minette de 15 ans 44a était soulagé de sortir et s'est détendu dans la voiture en s'allongeant de tout son large  :Smile: 

Puis la petite minette 42 a qui est avec moi, crachait et était peureuse à la fourrière. Par contre dans ma chambre elle se révèle être un moteur à ronronnements, elle est venu se blottir dans mon cou tout à l'heure et me suit partout dans la pièce  :: 

Tout ça pour dire que je remercies toutes les personnes qui continuent à chercher des solutions. ::

----------


## babe78

Désolée mais j'annule ma proposition et je vais éviter de regarder les posts et de me rendre malade pour rien.

----------


## SarahC

> Désolée mais j'annule ma proposition et je vais éviter de regarder les posts et de me rendre malade pour rien.


Je remercie encore chaleureusement les détracteurs de propositions valables quand d'autres font de la daube. :: 
Je me suis lancée dans cela pour que l'on en sauve plus, pour ceux qui me connaisse, je n'ai AUCUNE attache à AUCUNE assoc, je peux bosser av mon pire ennemi, s'il fait de la bonne PA. On a déjà trop peu de solutions, et ce que je fais depuis 10 ans est de me foutre des relations humaines tordues, des harpies, etc, là c'est un aboutissement, encore, de ce que cela provoque. Cela démotive les bonnes volontés, c'est minable. Et pathétique. Sachez que je ne m'engage jamais av qqn personnellement qd je pense que c'est une solution bancale, et je suis loin d'être un Bisounours qui veut sauver à tout pris en me leurrant. Là on pouvait faire un truc bien, qui tombe à l'eau, le pire c'est que je comprends Babe, même si je le regrette amèrement pour les chats. 

Parenthèse close, je vais me concentrer sur demain....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonsoir,
> 
> Petites nouvelles de la sortie de l'endroit A aujourd'hui. Pour une première entrée en fourrière, je peux dire que j'ai été bouleversé, mais cela m'a encore plus donné l'envie de continuer à me battre dans cette direction et faire tout pour sortir les loulous 
> 
> Les deux petits crèmes 37 et 38 étaient dans un sale état, mais maintenant ils sont entre de bonnes mains. Faut qu'ils continuent à se battre 
> 
> Le petit mâle noir 1a a vraiment été traumatisé du temps passé là bas. Très agressif avec le gars de la fourrière , il s'est révélé être super calme dans la voiture. Il me regardait avec de grands yeux 
> 
> La petite minette de 15 ans 44a était soulagé de sortir et s'est détendu dans la voiture en s'allongeant de tout son large 
> ...


Merci bcp pour ces nouvelles.
Il est vrai que je pense que pour motiver les troupes, et je ne le dirais jamais assez, rien de tel que d'y mettre les pieds.
Ca fiche un coup, mais ça matérialise les listes de photos figées et de numéros....
C'est triste de repartir de là en les laissant, sachant que parfois vous croisez un regard qui s'éteindra à jamais....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> l'arret c bien le raincy villemomble montfermeil RER E ? CAGE TRANSPORT OK .heure et lieu ? Possibilité de mappeler a n'importe quel heure je garde mon tel pas loin


Tout est ok, avez vous eu les infos, ou je vous rappelle?

----------


## sydney21

> l'arret c bien le raincy villemomble montfermeil RER E ? CAGE TRANSPORT OK .heure et lieu ? Possibilité de mappeler a n'importe quel heure je garde mon tel pas loin


A mon avis il faut compter début aprèm car Vivre Libre va à la fourrière vers 10h, le temps de récupérer les chats (formalités administratives etc) et faire le trajet jusqu'à notre point relais, et ensuite que j'aille sur Villemomble il sera certainement midi passé or les vétos ne veulent plus nous recevoir entre 12h et 14h.

Dans ce cas Cyrano "stockera" les chats et les emmènera chez le véto dès 14h.

----------


## Verlaine

La décision de Babe est définitive?  ::  Faut vraiment pas aimer les animaux pour en arriver à leur nuire en attaquant ceux qui ne leur veulent que du bien...  ::

----------


## sydney21

> Je remercie encore chaleureusement les détracteurs de propositions valables quand d'autres font de la daube.
> Je me suis lancée dans cela pour que l'on en sauve plus, pour ceux qui me connaisse, je n'ai AUCUNE attache à AUCUNE assoc, je peux bosser av mon pire ennemi, s'il fait de la bonne PA. On a déjà trop peu de solutions, et ce que je fais depuis 10 ans est de me foutre des relations humaines tordues, des harpies, etc, là c'est un aboutissement, encore, de ce que cela provoque. Cela démotive les bonnes volontés, c'est minable. Et pathétique. Sachez que je ne m'engage jamais av qqn personnellement qd je pense que c'est une solution bancale, et je suis loin d'être un Bisounours qui veut sauver à tout pris en me leurrant. Là on pouvait faire un truc bien, qui tombe à l'eau, le pire c'est que je comprends Babe, même si je le regrette amèrement pour les chats. 
> 
> Parenthèse close, je vais me concentrer sur demain....


Que s'est- il passé, pourquoi tout est annulé ?

----------


## Lady92

Attention pour celles qui se rendent a Villemomble en transport. Les gares de Magenta et Haussman st lazare seront fermees. Il faut aller prendre le RER E a la gare de l est

La decision de Babe est tres regrettable, mais elle a sans aucun doute de bonnes raisons  ::  Je souhaite de tout coeur que cette decision ne soit pas irreversible, car pour les loulous qui ne pourront pas profiter de cette solution temporaire, leur mort quant a elle sera irreversible...
Marre des saboteurs qui condamnent pour le plaisir

----------


## mirabelle94

> Désolée mais j'annule ma proposition et je vais éviter de regarder les posts et de me rendre malade pour rien.


 quel dommage !
mais c'est quoi le problème ??? il y a déjà plein de dons pour la pension d'un second box ... il manque 15  ? ou bien j'ai rien compris une fois encore ?????  
non finalement je viens de regarder il y a le compte 
alors vis à vis des personnes qui ont souhaité payer cette pension pour sauver un chat ou plusieurs, je trouve que c'est assez... décevant pour ne pas dire plus . Je ne vois pas pourquoi on les en empêcherait. 
Quand qlq décide de payer les vaccins ou la stérilisation d'un chat au lieu de faire un don collectif  jamais personne ne s'y est opposé. là il s'agit de payer la pension d'un chat ou d'ungroupe de chats pour une durée déterminée.

----------


## kristina

Je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe... Pourquoi Babe annule tout ? Moi je suis partante pour payer la pension de N°13a pendant son mois de quarantaine, à savoir les 30  + son petit vaccin. 

Est-ce parce que des personnes ont eu des mots ou des actes mauvais ? Peut-on aider Babe ?

----------


## esther&

J avais plus batterie depuis 16h et la je suis désolée de lire que la solution de la pension échoue . Je maintiens ma proposition de payer pour un chat durant 2 mois . Babe nous donne des nouvelles des chats sortient . Je ne comprends pas cette polémique

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Il faut croire que cela passionne des gens de nuire.

Mais bon... On va dormir dessus, et se concentrer en attendant sur les sorties de demain.

----------


## indira75

"Attention pour celles qui se rendent a Villemomble en transport. Les gares de Magenta et Haussman st lazare seront fermees. Il faut aller prendre le RER E a la gare de l est"  ya lmes rer e a gare de l'est ??? PK IL ME SEMBLE QUE C4EST GARE DU NORD SOIT MAGENTA...

----------


## indira75

OU A TU vu que c'etait fermé parce que il n'y a rien sur le site de la ratp?

----------


## coch

c"est marqué en gros à la gare cause travaux  : je suis passé par là, tout le mois d'aout les WE départs de gare de l'EST, et une période de qques jours tous les jours aussi, je me rappelle plus mais me semble que c'est au milieu d'août , je peux me tromper pour ça il faut revérifier en y passant. st lazare et magenta sont concernées.

----------


## Morgane2404

Edit

----------


## misskat

je ne vois rien d'indiqué concernant le prix de location d'un petit box
donc je m'engage pour 30 pour la famille 5a (le petit box) 
en espérant qu'ils puissent sortir aujourd'hui !!!

----------


## FAFACHAT

Je maintiens aussi ma participation pour la pension.

----------


## sandrinea

Je serai OK pour payer 2 mois de pension pour 2a & 3a, voir plus si cela ne se débloquait pas pour eux.
Juste me contacter pour savoir à qui envoyer les dons.

----------


## invite 17

on va pas laisser une personne mal intentionnée nuire aux chats !!! 

moi aussi je maintiens mon don pour la pension, c'est la seule solution pour eviter une hecatombe pendant la période des vacances.

----------


## sydney21

Tout annuler c'est quelque part donner raison aux détracteurs, et les inciter à continuer leur travail de sape....

C'est dommage  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Je ne vois pas quels arguments les détracteurs peuvent invoquer : il a été clairement dit que les chats qui seraient concernés par la solution pension sont tous des chat qui ont une solution longue durée derrière ! Donc c'est un choix sérieux et raisonnable qui sert juste à pallier le manque de FAs dû à la période estivale. 
Je suis triste pour ces chats et réafirme mon soutient à Babe dans sa démarche.

----------


## Lyzous

Il ne faut pas laisser une personne mal intentionnée condamner ces pauvres bêtes ! Car en agissant ainsi, ce n'est pas aux personnes gérant ce projet qu'elle fait du mal, mais bel et bien aux chats !!!

Je ne peux malheureusement pas donner grand chose mais je propose un petit don de 10€ et je peux accueillir soit une famille soit une fratrie à partir de fin août / début septembre.

----------


## lynt

[ANNULE] Je laisse au cas où, on ne sait jamais, un miracle et la proposition pourrait à nouveau être d'actu...  :: 


Box de 5 chats soit 150 par box pour un mois et 300 par box pour 2 mois. Si 2 box, il faut voir avec Babe (box plus petit).

Menhir 30
Lynt 30
Muriel P 60
bbpo 30 + 15
Invite17 120
FAFACHAT 15
esther& 60
misskat 30
Lyzous 10 (+ fratrie ou famille à partir de fin août début septembre)

Total : 400

Grand box ok pour deux mois (300) ; à voir ce qu'il manque s'il faut un petit box pour la famille 5a, n'hésitez pas à faire des promesses, si pas besoin finalement, ce sera annulé  :: 




> Nous avons éventuellement une autre possibilité pour sortir 5 adultes que je vous expose, je ne sais pas si c'est gérable mais ca ne coûte rien d'en parler et si l'idée ne plait pas, on oublie. 
> Je peux réserver le plus grand box de pension chats pour les loulous de fourrière si des donateurs payent l'équivalent de la pension d'un chat en longue durée c'est à dire 150 euros par mois. Pour expliquer, pour le prix d'un loulou en longue durée le box est "loué" aux chats de fourrière : les chats y viendront en sortie de fourrière et partiront en fa longue durée dès que des places se libèrent en post quarantaine et ainsi d'autres loulous prendront leur place. Ainsi si on sort 5 chats par exemple cette semaine, cela équivaut à 30 euros par loulous sur 1 mois et nous aurons surement des places qui se libéreront dans le mois et seront automatiquement réaffectées aux chats de ces fourrières.
> je suis obligée de demander une participation minimum car du coup, le box ne pourra pas accueillir les chats en pension normal qui payent 10 euros par jour et donc en période de vacances scolaires cela fait un gros manque à gagner mais c'est justement dans ces périodes et l'été principalement que les loulous en ont le plus besoin.
> 
> Pour mettre en place cette proposition, il faudrait des engagements de "parrains" de 10,20, 30 euros pour un montant total de 150 euros par mois sachant que les reglements seront fait directement à la pension donc pas de reçus possible.
> 
> j'attends vos avis, sinon je supprimerais cette proposition sans être vexée du tout j'essaye juste de voir comment faire car nous manquons toujours de fa de quarantaine pour pouvoir sortir plus de loulous

----------


## Effran

[ANNULE] Je laisse au cas où, on ne sait jamais, un miracle et la proposition pourrait à nouveau être d'actu...  :: 


Box de 5 chats soit 150€ par box pour un mois et 300€ par box pour 2 mois. Si 2 box, il faut voir avec Babe (box plus petit).

Menhir 30€
Lynt 30€
Muriel P 60€
bbpo 30€ + 15€
Invite17 120€
FAFACHAT 15€
esther& 60€
misskat 30€
Lyzous 10€ (+ fratrie ou famille à partir de fin août début septembre)
Effran 30 €

Total : 430€

Grand box ok pour deux mois (300€) ; à voir ce qu'il manque s'il faut un petit box pour la famille 5a, n'hésitez pas à faire des promesses, si pas besoin finalement, ce sera annulé  :: 




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Entre la pension et le sac poubelle, le choix est vite fait, s'il vous plaît un box pour les loulous ::

----------


## kristina

N'oubliez pas mes 30  également pour la pension du petit 13a ! 

J'ai eu du mal à aller me coucher hier, à l'idée de le savoir là-bas, à attendre la mort, alors que je suis là, à commencer à m'attacher à lui... 

Regardez comme il est mignon avec sa drôle de tête et sa petite queue bien rangée autour de ses petites pattes... 

EDIT : pourquoi le post est dans les "adoptés et sortis d'affaire ?" J'ai encore raté un train ?

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Le post a changé de rubrique car nous sommes arrivés à la fin de la semaine. Un nouveau sujet sera créé avec les loulou restants et les nouveaux pour la nouvelle semaine.

----------


## kristina

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Lady92

::  moi aussi je pense a votre petit 13a, Kristina :-( J espere que rien ne lui arrivera alors que vous etes prete a le prendre :-(

----------


## Ruby_kub

Pardonnez ma méconnaissance, mais avant le box, il y a toujours le pb de  la 40aine à régler normalement, non? On ne peut pas mettre au contact  avec risque de castagne sérieux, stress, territorialité, absence de  stérilisation et maladies contagieuses etc des chats qui ne sortent pas  dans une forme olympique tant physique que psychologique, sont malgré  les séparations de fourrière déjà porteur de maladies, dont on ne  connait souvent rien des antécédents et qui pourraient se reproduire  et/ou se blesser, ça compliquerait encore plus la gestion de leur  avenir...
Il faut absolument leur trouver des quarantaines ou à  défaut de mieux un espace plus spacieux que leur cage de fourrière, avec  nourriture et accès soin facilité et surtout ça leur laisse du temps au  calme.

J'ai peut être raté un truc ou mal compris, et dans ce  cas expliquez moi. Parce si on peut trouver un palliatif pour la fin du  mois et les rentrées, ça serait... au poil  :Smile: 

PS: au cas où ça  pourrait être mal compris, je précise que je dénigre le boulot de  personne en disant tout ça, surtout pas et regrette tout autant que des  propositions n'aient pas le temps d'être étudiée concrètement avant  d'être avortée. J'essaie juste comprendre pour aider au mieux.

----------


## menhir

Je réitère également ma proposition de paiement de pension de deux mois pour un chat, soit 60 euros et suis désolée que des gens "mal intentionnés" dénigrent cette solution de "pis-aller". Mais que faire, les laisser crever là-bas alors qu'une chaîne de solidarité se met en place ? C'est vraiment dommage que Babe78 se laisse influencer par ces imbéciles. Je sais que ce ne doit pas être toujours rose et que nous ne vivons pas chez les Bisounours, mais la priorité est et doit rester les petites vies qui n'ont que nos voix, celles qui veulent les sortir de là. Maintenant, si c'est un prolème de vacance de box, là évidemment on ne peut pas pousser les murs.
Encore tous mes encouragements pour continuer.

----------


## sandrinea

@Ruby_kub, on cherche des solutions pour leur éviter la mort, pas à papoter.
Si vous avez quelque chose à proposer, ne vous privez pas car certains ne sont déjà plus là ...

Alors le congélo ou une solution alternative, pour moi c'est tout vu: je suis un particulier qui repousse ses murs et comme je ne peux faire plus, je réitère ma proposition de dons pour 2 mois de pension minimum pour les 2a & 3a en espérant qu'ils ne finiront pas dans un sac poubelle.

----------


## lynt

On n'a malheureusement eu le temps d'en savoir plus. Il est évident que dans un même box ne pouvaient se trouver que des chats venant du même endroit A ou B et qui auraient été choisi par la patte de l'espoir en accord avec les FALD en fonction de tous ces critères, l'urgence etc pour que tout se passe au mieux comme cela avait été le cas la première fois. Kristina se proposait pour le 13a, sandrinea souhaitait participer pour 2a et 3a, Babe parlait de chats de l'endroit B, la fourrière la plus pleine donc celle où le risque pour les chats est le plus grand ; tous les protagonistes n'ont pas eu le temps de se mettre d'accord sur qui sortirait et dans quelles conditions, le plus important étant que des chats sortent pour les sauver eux et peut-être épargner ceux qui restent.

A la pension, les chats y sont bien soignés (la fois précédente, les chats n'étaient pas en bon état et avaient bien été remis sur pattes durant leur séjour à la pension). Si leur état le permet, ils peuvent être castrés stérilisés (comme lors d'une quarantaine classique, sachant que s'ils ne sont pas en bon état, faire des bébés n'est pas leur priorité) ; ce sera forcément fait pour les chats qui vont y rester un mois ou deux. La solution pension pallie au manque de FA de quarantaine/temporaire, surtout à cette période de vacances (mais bien-sûr comme l'a dit Babe, pour une famille avec petits chatons comme la 5a, une FA est plus adaptée). Si des FA de quarantaine pour un mois ou deux se proposaient, il n'y aurait pas à envisager cette solution. C'est la seule proposition qu'on ait eu pour pouvoir sortir des minous ayant des FALD mais pas dispo tout de suite ou pas de quarantaine possible...  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

[ANNULE] Je laisse au cas où, on ne sait jamais, un miracle et la proposition pourrait à nouveau être d'actu...  :: 


Box de 5 chats soit 150 par box pour un mois et 300 par box pour 2 mois. Si 2 box, il faut voir avec Babe (box plus petit).

Menhir 60
Lynt 30
Muriel P 60
bbpo 30 + 15
Invite17 120
FAFACHAT 15
esther& 60
misskat 30
Lyzous 10 (+ fratrie ou famille à partir de fin août début septembre)
Effran 30
sandrinea 120 pour 2a et 3a

Total : 580

Grand box ok pour deux mois (300) ; à voir ce qu'il manque s'il faut un petit box pour la famille 5a, n'hésitez pas à faire des promesses, si pas besoin finalement, ce sera annulé  :: 




> Nous avons éventuellement une autre possibilité pour sortir 5 adultes que je vous expose, je ne sais pas si c'est gérable mais ca ne coûte rien d'en parler et si l'idée ne plait pas, on oublie. 
> Je peux réserver le plus grand box de pension chats pour les loulous de fourrière si des donateurs payent l'équivalent de la pension d'un chat en longue durée c'est à dire 150 euros par mois. Pour expliquer, pour le prix d'un loulou en longue durée le box est "loué" aux chats de fourrière : les chats y viendront en sortie de fourrière et partiront en fa longue durée dès que des places se libèrent en post quarantaine et ainsi d'autres loulous prendront leur place. Ainsi si on sort 5 chats par exemple cette semaine, cela équivaut à 30 euros par loulous sur 1 mois et nous aurons surement des places qui se libéreront dans le mois et seront automatiquement réaffectées aux chats de ces fourrières.
> je suis obligée de demander une participation minimum car du coup, le box ne pourra pas accueillir les chats en pension normal qui payent 10 euros par jour et donc en période de vacances scolaires cela fait un gros manque à gagner mais c'est justement dans ces périodes et l'été principalement que les loulous en ont le plus besoin.
> 
> Pour mettre en place cette proposition, il faudrait des engagements de "parrains" de 10,20, 30 euros pour un montant total de 150 euros par mois sachant que les reglements seront fait directement à la pension donc pas de reçus possible.
> 
> j'attends vos avis, sinon je supprimerais cette proposition sans être vexée du tout j'essaye juste de voir comment faire car nous manquons toujours de fa de quarantaine pour pouvoir sortir plus de loulous

----------


## kristina

Merci Lynt pour ces explications.




> Box de 5 chats soit 150 par box pour un mois et 300 par box pour 2 mois. Si 2 box, il faut voir avec Babe (box plus petit).
> 
> Menhir 60
> Lynt 30
> Muriel P 60
> bbpo 30 + 15
> Invite17 120
> FAFACHAT 15
> esther& 60
> ...


Ce serait les dons pour août/septembre ?

----------


## lynt

Pour l'instant, ce sont des dons dans le vide, ce qui aurait pu servir à sauver 5 chats et + avec la petite famille 5a (plus ceux en fourrière qui n'auraient pas été eutha du coup car box libérés)... Je pourrais aussi bien effacer le post mais j'ai envie d'y croire encore pour ces minous  :Frown: . Ça aurait du être août septembre j'imagine vu que des FA se sont proposées pour fin septembre.

----------


## Ruby_kub

> @Ruby_kub, on cherche des solutions pour leur éviter la mort, pas à papoter.
> Si vous avez quelque chose à proposer, ne vous privez pas car certains ne sont déjà plus là ...
> 
> Alors le congélo ou une solution alternative, pour moi c'est tout vu: je suis un particulier qui repousse ses murs et comme je ne peux faire plus, je réitère ma proposition de dons pour 2 mois de pension minimum pour les 2a & 3a en espérant qu'ils ne finiront pas dans un sac poubelle.


Bien, j'en prends bonne note, alors je ne papote plus. Comme ça, cela soulagera les gens qui agissent vraiment en poussant les murs, ce que semble t'il je n'essayais pas de faire.

 Je ne me proposerai que lorsque j'aurai une solution clé en main puisqu'il ne semble pas envisageable de simplement essayer de comprendre la mise en place d'un processus.

Je prendrais contact par mp avec qui de droit si j'ai quelque chose à proposer "réellement". Si la 5a noire et ses petits sont déjà sortis, je tiendrai mes engagements déjà pris si ce n'est pas le cas, je laisse "les efficaces" agir comme bon leur semble.

Bien du courage et merci beaucoup à lynt d'avoir pris le temps d'expliquer un peu.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Pour information, le sujet est classé dans les sortis d'affaire, on peut donc s'exprimer maintenant sans souci, les interventions nécessitant un "edit" n'étant "précieuses" que lorsque le sujet est encore ds les "morts programmées", donc si vous avez des questions, des remarques, le sujet est classé ici "sortis d'affaire", aussi pour permettre de vous exprimer sans vous "brider".  :: 

Sinon, tous les chats sont maintenant sortis, on attend des news des FA.

Les 2 petits crèmes tiennent le coup (ceux sortis hier, endroit A). 

Le nouveau sujet sera posté sous peu, nous mettrons le lien ici.  ::

----------


## sandrinea

@lynt: qu'elle serait la façon de sauver ces 5 chats et la famille?

@ruby_kub: beaucoup de gens n'ont fait que parler et dénigrer la solution alternative qui n'est plus d'actualité pour cette raison.
Alors que fait-on pour eux? On attend que l'on nous annonce qu'ils ont été "arrêtés" ?

----------


## kristina

Ruby-Kub ne faisait que poser des questions qui n'avaient d'autres but que de comprendre une situation. Je ne vois rien de malsain là-dedans... Allez, on est toutes un peu sur les nerfs avec tout ce qui se passe et qu'on ne peut que deviner, sans vraiment le comprendre. 

Ressaisissons-nous. Nous avons besoin d'être ensemble pour eux. 

On l'est toujours, n'est-ce-pas... ?

----------


## sydney21

18 chats sont sortis de l'endroit B ce matin, 3 adultes et 15 chatons. Merci à Vivre Libre qui a fait la sortie fourrière, et à Cyrano qui va les "stocker" le temps de les dispatcher dans leurs futures assos et FA. J'ai fait le relais entre les 2, j'ai des photos que je mets en ligne dès que possible.

@Ruby_kub : stp ne t'offusque pas des propos que l'on t'a tenu, nous sommes ici pour sauver la vie de chats et malheureusement les choses ne sont pas toujours dites avec les bons mots, tu es nouvelle tu as le droit de poser des questions, ne nous laisse pas tomber on a besoin de toutes les bonnes volontés possibles et de sang neuf pour mener à bien ce "combat" contre la mort...

----------


## Lady92

Oui tout a fait d accord! 
Les nouveaux ont besoin de comprendre le fonctionnement qui est loin d etre simple et les questions de Ruby kub etaient legitimes. Au contraire toutes les questions sont les bienvenues et j espere que plein de nouveaux membres viendront en poser

----------


## Effran

Pour complèter les informations précieuses fournies par Lynt (grand merci !)  vous pouvez voir les photos des loulous sortis dans ces conditions sur le post de la SEM 21 (p.11 premières photos des loulous sauvés ainsi).
Le fait est aussi que quand on attend trop d'avoir réuni les conditions idéales, il y a des vies qui s'éteignent d'avoir attendu trop longtemps que leur tour arrive, ils sortent enfin mais ne tiennent pas le coup parce que trop malades, trop épuisés, fatigués d'avoir tout le temps peur. 
Certes, un box reste un box et ne remplace pas une FA, mais en pension ils sont au moins entourés de personnes bienveillantes qui prennent soin d'eux le temps que leur FALD se libère.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*NOUVEAU SUJET!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...4/#post1236000


*Si des personnes ont fait des dons pour des chats qui se retrouvent sur la semaine 31*, nous vous invitons à le rectifier sur le récap global et à remettre vos dons sur la semaine à venir, si bien entendu vous souhaitez reporter. Vous pouvez aussi choisir de les laisser ici, pour les basculer sur les urgences qui sont sorties, au choix de chacun. La seule chose est de pointer vos dons, pour que l'on ne vous oublie pas ou ne vous compte pas à tord en plus là où vous auriez déjà reporté une promesse. Merci à vous.

----------


## fufu36

Ah oui je voulais vous demander sans polluer le poste, j'ai donc attendu qu'il soit classé. Je sais pas si il y a que moi mais la liste de l'endroit B n'est comme d'habitude et pareil pour le poste de la semaine 31. 9a fait un texte, sans espaces, l'écriture est toute noire alors que d'habitude vous mettez des couleurs alors est-ce normal ? :/

----------


## sydney21

SarahC tu pourrais me mettre la liste des chats sortis de l'endroit B ce matin afin que je complète avec les photos ? 
Parce que là je ne sais pas du tout qui est qui...
Merci

----------


## SarahC

> SarahC tu pourrais me mettre la liste des chats sortis de l'endroit B ce matin afin que je complète avec les photos ? 
> Parce que là je ne sais pas du tout qui est qui...
> Merci


Oui c'est vrai tu as raison, dans l'urgence je n'ai pas mis à jour hier!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah oui je voulais vous demander sans polluer le poste, j'ai donc attendu qu'il soit classé. Je sais pas si il y a que moi mais la liste de l'endroit B n'est comme d'habitude et pareil pour le poste de la semaine 31. 9a fait un texte, sans espaces, l'écriture est toute noire alors que d'habitude vous mettez des couleurs alors est-ce normal ? :/


Cela dépend du moteur de recherche souvent. Tu utilises Google Chrome par hasard? Car chez moi et au travail cela apparait normalement.

Et questions sur le sujet ou technique, même pendant la semaine, vous pouvez tout à fait nous poser vos questions "de curiosité" par MP ou par mail, on y répond tjs, simplement il y a tjs un temps d'attente selon travail, vie privée, etc, pas de souci!  ::

----------


## Lady92

Je remets le recap des pistes FA ici pour rapatriments des pistes non utilisees et toujours valables sur le nouveau post

*Les personnes concernées peuvent elles vérifier que les infos que je viens d'ajouter au recap sont correctes. Merci 

PROPOSITIONS* *FA*=> 
- Corinne27 (42) : FA transit 
- Partenaire77 : Un chat sociable en transit à partir de la fin de semaine (ou 2 s'ils sont ensemble).
- Alexiel-chan : FA transit jusqu'au 1er Août maxi pour un chat sans soins
- Dom91 : FA après quarantaine jusqu'au 16/08 (formulaire FA envoyé)
- Gaston: FAQ pour 15 jours pour une fratrie de chatons
- Indira75 (92) : FA jusqu'à fin septembre maximum pour chatons (51b et 52b ou 35b ou 58b et 59b ou 65b ou 69b et 70b ou 10a 11a et 12a)
- Kristina (Auvergne) : FALD après quarantaine pour 13a
- Esther (coup de coeur pour la 3a) pourrait la prendre en FALD à partir de fin septembre
- Bbpo (94) : FALD après fin aout
- Cristal_113 : FALD après quarantaine pour 2a et 3a (Asso Chat d'or et sortie sous SSAD)
- Ruby_kub (28) : FALD après quarantaine à partir de fin septembre pour la maman 5a (si sociable congénères), peut aussi garder les bébés temporairement si elle peut obtenir de l'aide et conseils pour la gestion des bb
- Ultra67 (94) : FA 1 semaine pour les 4 chatons qui ont une solution confirmée après
- Lyzous (Yonne) : FA pour une fratrie ou une famille a partir de fin Aout debut Septembre

----------


## SarahC

Qqn peut me remonter le dernier pointage?

Qqn peut contacter les FA en MP pour gagner du temps et demander si elles sont tjs dispo, puis reporter sur le nouveau sujet? 

Merci!

----------


## fufu36

Euh nan j'utilise Opéra, et c'est la 1ère fois que ça fait ça je ne comprend pas .

----------


## FAFACHAT

Bonjour, n'etant pas une bisounours, et le post etant passé de 76 à 36 chats et 18 ayant été sortis ce jour, pouvez-vous confirmé et affichés les photos de ceux euthas ? à moins qu'ils n'aient été sortis par d'autres ? Je veux juste bien comprendre ce qui se passe quand il ne se passe rien. Merci.

----------


## SarahC

*Edit*

----------


## Effran

Je vais m'occuper de faire le récap final des dons et le report SEM31.

----------


## Lyzous

> Qqn peut me remonter le dernier pointage?
> 
> Qqn peut contacter les FA en MP pour gagner du temps et demander si elles sont tjs dispo, puis reporter sur le nouveau sujet? 
> 
> Merci!


Je m'en occupe tout de suite  ::

----------


## Lady92

> Qqn peut me remonter le dernier pointage?
> 
> Qqn peut contacter les FA en MP pour gagner du temps et demander si elles sont tjs dispo, puis reporter sur le nouveau sujet? 
> 
> Merci!


Quelqu un peut s en occuper?  Je n ai que mon telephone :-(

Les 2 loulous 2a et 3a ne sont pas sortis pour Crystal?

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Euh nan j'utilise Opéra, et c'est la 1ère fois que ça fait ça je ne comprend pas .


J'ai eu pendant 3 semaines une taille de police micro. Ca arrive et devrait se rétablir, parfois c'est une questions de modules complémentaires et de compatibilité, qd les moteurs de recherche, les versions, ne se synchronisent pas av la techno web utilisée par le forum Rescue. 




> Bonjour, n'etant pas une bisounours, et le post etant passé de 76 à 36 chats et 18 ayant été sortis ce jour, pouvez-vous confirmé et affichés les photos de ceux euthas ? à moins qu'ils n'aient été sortis par d'autres ? Je veux juste bien comprendre ce qui se passe quand il ne se passe rien. Merci.


Dans le lot, et nous le pointons en cours de route, on a des chats qui ont été réservés en direct par des contacts de la fourrière. On a eu un décès, un roux, en détresse respiratoire. 2 petits eutha aussi, motif, trop mauvais état (les copains des petits roux sortis hier et hospitalisés). Un petit de Babe78 mort remplacé par un copain oublié sur les listes.
N'oublions pas le petit noir, mort dimanche, que la co-voit avait vu samedi..... Mort seul... 
Les sortis sont ci-dessus. Les fourrières sont saturées, et encore une fois, leur souci premier est de les sortir, mais hormis Rescue il ne se passe pas grand chose en été, par contre les commandes des mairies et des particuliers, les chats trouvés, abandonnés, affluent en masse. Sans compter que bien évidemment toutes les assocs sont blindées par ailleurs, les FA en congés, ou pas encore parties, cela limite de fait les solutions, et les cages une fois pleines ne sont pas extensibles à outrance. C'est pour cette raison que nous précisons que peu importe qui sort, qu'ils soient grands ou petits, il faut libérer des places. Dc par exemple, ds la liste ci-dessus tous les grands, prennent une cage, tous les petits ou les mamans ensemble libèrent là aussi autant de cage, par tir groupé.

----------


## lynt

Je suis sous Chrome et je vois nawak aussi sur la liste en pg1 (surtout la fin, incompréhensible). Sur IE aucun souci, elle apparaît correctement. Je ne peux pas mettre en page les listes sous Chrome, à partir d'une certaine longueur de post, il m'efface la mise en page, tout est noir et collé. On avait déjà signalé sur le forum technique des problèmes de compatibilité du forum avec Chrome (et je viens de regarder sous Opera, c'est pas tout à fait le même affichage mais c'est très moche aussi).

----------


## Lyzous

*FA contactées ! J'attends les réponses pour mettre à jour et poster la liste sur la semaine prochaine.*

----------


## FAFACHAT

Merci. 
J'ai vu sur le nouveau recap que toutes les promesses de dons pour la pension n'ont pas été reprises, cela signifie que l'on doit les refaire ou qu'une location de box est à l'étude et qu'elles sont en cours d'affectation ?
Bonne journée.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Je vais m'occuper de faire le récap final des dons et le report SEM31.


Super, merci! 




> Je m'en occupe tout de suite


Super, merci, bis!




> Quelqu un peut s en occuper?  Je n ai que mon telephone :-(
> Les 2 loulous 2a et 3a ne sont pas sortis pour Crystal?


Non car hier nous étions une, puis une autre, puis zéro, et quand on travaille ce n'est pas évident de tout gérer en même temps. L'organisation sur un pied hier a été éreintante et a continué toute la soirée encore. Et à côté on a une vie, et on essaie de faire au mieux. Du coup, on raisonne par priorité, la priorité était la résa. Les 4 derniers ont été réservés quand la véto était déjà en voiture pour repartir, comme d'habitude, et non sans contraintes, tout s'est fait à l'arrache, je le répète, sur un pied. Et entre il fallait se contacter pour faire les points. Ce matin à 10h30 nous n'avions même pas terminé les sorties du matin alors que Vivre Libre était déjà sur place, c'est dire. 
Et comme le disait Venise hier, pas de sortie de l'endroit A avant mardi ou mercredi, car chats non identifiés, donc non sortants. Nous n'avons pas encore pu malheureusement prendre contact avec Cristal, et nous n'avons pas le détail du co-voit, ni réglé le souci de la FA temporaire en attendant un hypothétique voyage vers Lolotte84. 

Nous avons aussi des chatons à caser car pas eu le temps là encore d'appeler des gens. Pour les 4 c'est prévu, donc pour Ultra67, je pense que c'est ok, nous devrions malgré tout nous débrouiller. Enfin, pour le chat 1A il nous faut un stockage, et surtout qqn pour l'emmener à la gare, si le co-voit direction Bordeaux peut se faire. 

Nous avons même encore le co-voit du chat que Babe78 met chez Lysous à organiser, on a une gestion de malade de derrière en terme "logistiques" et humain, et au vu du volume et des imprévus, on tente de faire avec le temps dont on dispose, sans vouloir devenir la hotline 24/24 7/7 car imaginez cela dans une vie "normale", cela bouffe un temps fou et ne laisse gère de temps pour le reste, même un truc aussi stupide que de se chercher un truc à manger au supermarché du coin, ou une chose encore plus bête, se laver les cheveux, exemple ridicule, dites vous bien que même cela, on n'y arrive pas dans des semaines de rush pareil. Donc quand on demande à tout le monde nous aider en parallèle, pour tout, en nos absences, ce n'est vraiment pas pour déléguer dans un sens "ordre" ou "sommation", mais car nous n'avons pas une minute, ne serait-ce que pour nous. 

On va, APRES LE WEEK-END, car là, ON FAIT UN BREAK, revoir tout cela, on ne néglige jamais rien,  mais le temps est contre nous, et je pense aussi à Kristina, à toutes les autres ouvertures, on y pense, mais là, on va couper pour le WE.
Clairement, car on ne va pas devenir dingo pour autant, Rescue moins on le voit mieux on se porte, ma foi! Au moins pour recharger les batteries et ne pas voir QUE ça.  :: 

Merci à tous pour votre compréhension.

----------


## sydney21

*

CHATS RESERVES ET SORTIS :

*
*ENDROIT A 

*
*Etho-logis:*

1a) Mâle 2 ans, castré, noir avec un peu de blanc sur le poitrail timide




*Babe78 :*

14a) Mâle 7 ans noir et blanc, castré, sociable PROPRIETAIRE DECEDE
FA : Shenight76




*Sydney21 :

*42a) femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable / timide
FAQ : Flower1406 / FALD : Sydney21 




*Contacts SarahC :

*37a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable
38a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable



44a) femelle 15 ans brun tabby blanche sociable






*ENDROIT B

**
Flokelo:*

18b) Femelle 1 an noire devenue timidou mais sociable + 3 bb
FaQ OK / Fald : morgane2404 

 

21b) Mâle 3 ans crème tabby très sociable FIV/FELV négatif
FALD : Sandrinea

 



24b) Mâle 1 an Brun Tabby Poils mi-longs Très sociable
FALD : Sandrinea 

 




*Babe78:*

48b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby blanche sociable
49b) Mâle 2 mois blanc gris tabby sociable
FA: Indira75

 
*
*58b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
59b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
*L'un des deux est mort, et ils ont "retrouvé" un copain de l'un des survivants qui n'était pas sur les listes!*
FA dans le 78






*Contacts SarahC :
*
66b) Mâle 2 mois bleu 
67b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby

 

51b) Femelle 2 mois gris tortie tabby blanc 
52b) Femelle 2 mois gris tabby blanc
*Sortis à l'arrache, nous recherchons une FA en RP






*

*FA de SarahC (Strasbourg):*

28b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
29b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
30b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
31b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby très sociable
_On va les auto-gérer avec mes contacts, mais on a une assoc de "couverture" uniquement. 





_

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Merci. 
> J'ai vu sur le nouveau recap que toutes les promesses de dons pour la pension n'ont pas été reprises, cela signifie que l'on doit les refaire ou qu'une location de box est à l'étude et qu'elles sont en cours d'affectation ?
> Bonne journée.


Pour le moment la proposition est enterrée, car comme nous le disions, à force de MP nuisibles et de calomnies diverses (choses que l'on ne comprend pas de l'extérieur, car on ne se rend pas compte de suite que la PA n'est pas un joli monde de protecteurs faits pour sauver uniquement des vies et point... ) on use les bonnes volontés, on casse comme on peut les gens, qui ne sont pas des robots. 
Personnellement nous sommes aussi parfois des cibles, mais il est plus facile et plus nuisible de casser des institutions que des particuliers qui comme moi se fichent comme de l'an 40 d'être trainés dans la boue, car nous ne sommes pas dans des enjeux qui ont des portées à long terme sur des vies. C'est difficile à comprendre, et pathétique. On va laisser passer le WE, en reparler, en discuter, et voir. Pour le moment cela reste en status quo, non par "sanction" pour les chats, mais quand on arrive à mettre à bout qqn, il lâche, et c'est humain. Par contre, pour les détracteurs, il faut se dire qu'ils ont sans doute une vie de merde, et ne pensent qu'à leurs intérêts. Encore une fois, c'est courant, et c'est l'autre visage de la protection animale, peu glorieux.... Sur ce, on va clore la chose pour le moment, et passer aux nouvelles des chats sortis, on n'avancera pas de toute façon avant la semaine prochaine.

----------


## lynt

Edit.

----------


## SarahC

Donc ce sont eux les cuculs que l'on récupère ici?
Merci pour les photos, nous allons les envoyer de suite à la FA!!

28b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
29b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
30b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
31b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby très sociable
_On va les auto-gérer avec mes contacts, mais on a une assoc de "couverture" uniquement. 





_

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Si les FA des chats sortis hier pouvaient nous faire des photos ce serait top, idem pour celles qui auront récup leurs minous en FA!
Merci!

----------


## sydney21

51b) Femelle 2 mois gris tortie tabby blanc 
52b) Femelle 2 mois gris tabby blanc
*Sortis à l'arrache, nous recherchons une FA en RP

**=> les minettes sont très sociables, je pense que ça se voit sur les photos !*

----------


## lynt

Ils sont beaux tout plein ces minous. Ça fait du bien de voir les chats de l'endroit B qui ne sont pas que des numéros. Le pauvre 21b est bien amoché, j'espère que ça va aller pour lui.
Toutes mes pensées pour le 15b qui repart pour un tour... Au mieux.

----------


## sydney21

Visite véto prévue pour le 21 b en début d'aprèm, il était sous perfusion  :: 

Il était temps qu'il sorte le pauvre...

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

J'envoie le Doodle (sondage co-voit) à qq lecteurs au hasard en plus des autres, pour mieux gérer qd on est absentes.

----------


## Effran

*Les DONS affectés à la SEM 30 merci à tous :*

*
PROMESSES DE DONS :

Lady92 :* *20 € répartis ainsi :*
*10€ pour 1a , avec reçu*

*10 € pour 18b,* *avec reçu
lorris : 20€ avec reçu 
Misskat : 60 € répartis ainsi :
30€ pour 1a avec ou sans reçu*

*20€ pour 18b avec ou sans reçu*
*10€ pour 21b avec ou sans reçu
Dom91 : 35 € répartis ainsi :*
*15€ pour l'ensemble du SOS avec reçu si possible*
*20 € pour la 42a avec reçu si possible
bbpo : 15€ avec ou sans reçu peu importe*
*Lexiekiwi : 20 € avec ou sans reçu
Floriane_triskell : 50 € avec reçu 
*

*TOTAL : 220 euros*


*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE* 

*Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge rappel vaccins du 1a** (tarif assoc)* *avec reçu si possible
**Partenaire77 : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Merci! Pouvez vous reporter le reste sur la semaine 31?

----------


## Effran

C'est en cours je vérifie les correspondances.

----------


## Effran

*Promesses de DONS à reporter SEM 31 (correspondance indiquée) :
Merci aux donateurs (rices) d'indiquer leur accord pour report :

*
*Lady92 :* *40 (10 euros chacun) avec reçu à partager entre* 
*4a => 3a*
*13a => 8a*
*15b => 13b*
*33b => 21b* *
Misskat : 90 avec ou sans reçu répartis comme tel : 
25 pour 2a => 1a*
*15 pour 3a => 2a*
*10 pour 4a => 3a*
*30 pour 5a => 4a*
*10 pour 15b =>  13b
Mirabelle94 : 30  pour 10a -11a-12a* (3 chatons qui sont ensemble)
*Devenus 5a-6a-7a**avec ou sans reçu
invite 17 : 100  pour la 5a => 4a et pour la 41 a => 10a avec ou sans reçu
Nicole S. (Hors Rescue) : 60  pour la 32b => 20bavec reçu
*

*TOTAL :  320 euros*


*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE* *à reporter SVP :*

*Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge castration du 15b =>* *13b**(tarif assoc base 30  environ)* *avec reçu si possible
**Lorris :* *Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 3a =>* *2a** (tarif assoc)**avec reçu


*

----------


## Effran

Je fais les MP à Mirabelle, Lorris et Invite17.

----------


## Lady92

C est quand et a qu elle heure le covoit du beau 1A vers Bordeaux?

J ai je crois ma reponse : peut etre sanedi prochain avec depart a 7h21

----------


## mirabelle94

> Je fais les MP à Mirabelle, Lorris et Invite17.


Ok pour les reports et j'augmente de 10 € pour les chatons; je tremble pour eux , si petits ils sont là depuis si longtemps  ::  , il faut absolument qu'ils puissent sortir cette semaine.
je rectifie donc en semaine 31 le montant du don peur eux qui passe de 30 € à 40 € .
et je reporte aussi la prise en charge de castration  pour le malheureux  13b (ex 15 b et ex 17b des semaines précédentes)

----------


## mirabelle94

*Au risque de papoter ...* ::  *Voilà une proposition pour** la question de la pension* *afin que le fonctionnement en soit le plus transparent possible et donc que les polémiques se calment dans** l'intérêt des chats qui payent le prix fort de ces petites querelles**.  Il est vrai qu'à un certain moment je m'y suis un peu perdue moi aussi.  Voilà pourquoi je pense que la clarté ne peut avoir que des avantages.*
*Donc,*  
 *je  propose que soit  créé un «sujet» indépendant « PENSION» (avec un lien bien entendu sur chq SOS hebdomadaire).*  

*Je pense à  une «page» spécifique du même style que les SOS lancés pour des chats * *qui  ont un besoin élevé de dons pour soins. Personne ne critique le  versement de dons spécifiques pour tel ou tel chat sur ces pages qui  leur sont dédiées. Alors pourquoi empêcher ceux et celles qui souhaitent  payer une part de pension pour tel ou tel chat ? Ce sont des dons  précisément affectés par ceux qui le souhaitent.*  
*Bloquer ces dons est contre-productif pour l'ensemble des SOS car* *à  trop vouloir entraver les bonnes volontés on va finir par les  décourager. Nous nous désespérons de voir ces pauvres minous mourir en  fourrière  et en plus on  nous empêche d'agir*  :: *. *  

*Cette page «PENSION»permettrait à tout un  chacun de savoir à tout moment où en est et de mesurer les résultats de  cette formule qui au final permet à des associations de sortir des chats  même en période de pénurie de FAQ et FALD. Si d'ici qlq mois le bilan  n'est pas positif on peut très bien arrêter.* 

*L'objectif de ma proposition est de sortir au plus vite de cette situation de blocage. SVP ne vous entêtez pas ni Babe , ni ses détracteurs. Pensez à ces pauvres chats qui ne demandent qu'à sortir et vivre.*

*J'ajoute,* *pour  ceux qui considéreront que mon intervention est sans intérêt, que je ne  me vexerai pas ( na!) , et que  rien ne mempêchera de continuer à  aider les SOS. j**e  persisterai à aider, dire ce que je pense et même proposer ce qui me  semble utile. Parce que je ne viens pas ici pour les unes ou les autres (n'étant  pas en recherche d'estime),  même si je vous trouve toutes très sympas*  :: *. Je viens sur ce site pour aider des chats. Alors,  les critiques, sauf justifiées,  je m'en t... e* , *par contre les avis constructifs m'intéressent.* *et si ma proposition est idiote j'en conviendrai à condition qu'on m'explique pourquoi.*

*Secondo** je suis prête à tenir l'actualisation de cette page spécifique «PENSION»  afin que ma suggestion ne prenne du temps à personne.** Il faudra juste me fournir les infos chaque semaine des chats entrés ou sortis de pension.

**J'espère être entendue. 
Bon dimanche et prions pour que ceux qui n'ont pas pu sortir soient encore là la semaine prochaine. 

**Exemple de présentation de cette page :*  


 *Donateurs :*

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxx**-ssssssssssss**-gggggggggggggg**hhhhhhhhhhh**etc* 

*Pension  2 box pour ? chats             chacun*


*semaine 2x.    :*
                          5 chats sortis              

Miette  pour assoc  COOLhercule  pour assoc MIMImelichat  pour assoc ZUTzorro    pour assoc BOFjoli cur   pour assoc ZZZZ 


*Semaine  2y*  
             5 chats sortis              

libellule  pour assoc MIMImyrtille   pour assoc  MATOU EN                 FOLIESfelix     pour assoc WWWWcaline    pour assoc BOFhirondelle   pour assoc RONRON 


*Semaine  3x*
                          pas de mouvement


*Semaine              3y*
                          2 chats sortis

Rominet  pour assoc WWWW                 Tipuce   pour assoc  ZUT 
                          2 chats partis en FALD

hercule  pour assoc MIMI                 melichat  pour assoc ZUT

----------


## invite 17

ok pour le report de mon don de la semaine 30 a la 31 !!!!

cela parait pas mal ta proposition Mirabelle !!!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Ça va vite se calmer si je cite qui les créé ces polémiques et comment. C'est transparent, il y a un site internet et un mailing sur les chats de RP sortis par ce biais dont la boite SOS est elle même destinataire. Le sujet pension est entre parenthèses pour le moment. On coupe tous pour le we. Personne n'a à se justifier ou prouver qu'il ne fait pas de la daube qd l'origine du pourquoi du comment est calomnieuse. Point. Merci pour les suggestions cependant mais suivre les chats sur le forum de l'assoc n'est guère compliqué. Sur ce et une énième fois on enterre le sujet pension (et on fait des MP si besoin, mais reponse lundi, pas avant) surtout qd les intéressés ne sont pas là pour répondre et l'ont déjà fait par MP à qui le souhaitait. Restons en aux chats sortis et à sauver sans compter cette proposition qui mérite recul, repos, et engagement réel et sincère, tout en veillant au suivi. À propos de suivi si qqn veut repointer les 10 dernières semaines et demander des nouvelles des chats ce serait bien car parfois on en a zéro, faute de temps. Merci.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> ok pour le report de mon don de la semaine 30 a la 31 !!!!
> 
> cela parait pas mal ta proposition Mirabelle !!!


Qqn peut se charger de compiler les nouvelles que le forum, ça évitera de faire doublon et de gagner du temps. Car nous en avons tous trop peu. Maintenant merci de clore le débat. Ce n'est pas le sujet du SOS, le sujet est la semaine 30. Sur les x semaines passées j'aimerais des nouvelles de toutes les assocs, si possible, et pour conclure pourquoi ne pas continuer sur le thème? Car je n'ai pas envie de passer mon we sur Rescue pour suivre et répondre, tout le monde a BESOIN de faire une pause. Merci de votre compréhension. On ne ferme pas le sujet, du tout, on le remet à après notre VIE PRIVÉE ET PAUSE WE, pour couper, car recharger les batteries et prendre du recul sera utile à tous.

----------


## mirabelle94

c'ts une simple  suggestion, ensuite il faut voir s'il y a consensus ou pas. il n' y a pas le feu sauf par rapport aux chats qui ne sont pas sortis faute de place en FA.
je ne vois pas trop où je pouvais poster cette proposition. je l'ai déplacée de la semaine 31 à la semaine 30 pour ne pas polluer le nouveau SOS sur les conseils de Effran.
mais je comprends tout à fait que chacun ait besoin de décompresser. 
Bon dimanche et A+ tard

----------


## alindigo

Bonjour,
J'habite à Bruxelles et suis prête à accueillir un chat adulte abandonné, malmené par la vie, ayant passé longtemps en refuge.
Peu importe sa robe et son apparence.
L'idée n'est pas de me faire plaisir, mais plutôt de soulager un minou et de lui offrir une seconde chance.
Amoureuse des chats...il recevra toute la tendresse qui lui a manqué.
En appartement; pas de possibilité de sortie, supportant la solitude car il sera seul une partie de la journée.
Propre et sans sans maladie longue durée, si possible. Je peux lui donner beaucoup d'attention, de patience et de tendresse, mais pas trop de soins car je dispose de peu de temps pour un suivi vétérinaire régulier.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

En revanche, dernière précision que j'oublie à chaque intervention. La pension n'est PAS l'association, et cette dernière peut AUSSI accueillir des animaux par ailleurs, donc des chats de ce SOS!! Sachant que les allers/retours sur la RP se font au moins une fois par mois. Ce qui signifie en outre que si les chats partaient dans un mois ou deux, ils libèreraient de suite une place sans que, si cela avait été des Babe78 il ne soit nécessaire de les mettre dans ses FALD et donc ces mêmes FA pourraient du coup en sauver encore d'autres! Vous me suivez? À méditer, comme tout le reste.

----------


## Effran

BonjourAlindigo bienvenue à vous, pouvez-vous exposer votre proposition sur le mail suivant :
soschatsnac2012@gmail. com
que l'on puisse ensuite l'intégrer sur la SEM 31, parce que vous êtes à Bruxelles et je ne sais pas comment ça se passe pour la couverture asso.
Ne vous inquiétez pas quelqu'un répondra à votre mail même si c'est pas tout de suite tout de suite.
Merci pour votre proposition.

----------


## Morgane2404

Pour apporter un peu de joie et de bonne humeur, je viens de récupérer la maman 18b et 3 petits ils sont trognons !! Ont l'air d'aller bien et malgres leur journée charger, paraisse très calmes et on sûrement hâte d'être enfin dans un environnement accueillant et propice au bonheur ! Ce soir cest festin et suite avec vue sur la place du village pour ces loulous ! Qui je le souhaite trouverons vite une famille ! 
Je poste des photos des que chacun aura pris ces marques.

Quand au post : je ne suis la que depuis peu de temps, je suis jeune et pas très expérimentée dans le sauvetage et sorties de fourriere mais quand je suis arrivée j'ai trouver une assos pour le couvrir et permettre de sortir 4 petits chatons très timide et craintif ( moi je navais eu que des sociable +++ avant cela) aujourd'hui ils viennent dormir sur nos genoux, ronronne à tout va et joue pendant des heures tout prêt de nous ! Si l'on m'avait dit cela quand il sont arrivés je ne l'aurai pas cru et pourtant si ces jolies boules de poils ayant étés trappés sans leur maman et mis en fourrière pendant plusieurs semaine sont devenus de vrais amour ! 
Etre fa c'est un peu un combat, bien moins dur que celui que mènent tous les chats encore en fourriere ce soir mais pas simple et facilement abandonnable si personne ne nous soutient ... Ici jai trouvés des personnes avec qui je partage au moins un chose vouloir sauver ces chats en désarroi alors battez vous, continuons et gagnons contre nos détraqueurs personnels ! ( pour moi mon entourage par exemple ). 

La plus grande victoire c'est de voir nos protégés rejoindre leur adoptant afin d'y vivre une vie de pacha et d'amour ! 

Courage à tous et filons semaine 31 du boulot nous attends ! 

Ps: mon petit mot sur le post c'est ma façon à moi de vous dire merci, et de motiver les personnes qui hésitent encore ! Sautez le pas !!!

----------


## mirabelle94

merci Morgane2404 pour ces bonnes nouvelles. :-)

----------


## sandrinea

Est-ce que quelqu'un a des nouvelles des 21b (crème) et 24b (brun à poils mi-longs avec fracture de la queue) sortis aujourd'hui?
Je ne veux pas déranger, mais je suis inquiète pour eux.

----------


## sydney21

Contacte Cyrano.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Contacte Cyrano.


Elle travaille. Contactez le véto.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> merci Morgane2404 pour ces bonnes nouvelles. :-)


Morgane, peut on avoir des photos ainsi que des clichés de tous les autres sortis les semaines précédentes? Merci.

----------


## Morgane2404

J'ai mis les photos sur les post concernés, pour ceux sortis et chez leur FAQ je n'ai pas de photos quen à ceux qui ont été sortis hier, ils sont planqués sous le divan mais des que je peut je les mitraille ;-)

----------


## vivre libre

Contente de savoir que "Maman " et ses bébés vont bien....ils étaient tous mignons...les autres aussi....Dans la voiture, 15 chatons et 3 adultes.....J'espère que tout le monde va bien.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci Vivre Libre pour cette expédition rondement menée. Sur cette sortie fourrière de l endroit B pour l instant, tous les chats malades ou blessés se "maintiennent", il était temps car pour certains d entre eux ils n auraient pas tenu le we sans soins. Toutes vos caisses ont été centralisées à Villemomble. On se contacte plus tard pour organiser leur restitution.
Merci encore

----------


## sandrinea

Si cela peut aider Vivre Libre qui habite dans l'Oise, je crois, je vais demain à Villemomble et je retourne chez moi à Lamorlaye/Chantilly. Si cela peut l'avancer pour récupérer ses cages.

Cyrano m'a donné des nouvelles du 21b qui a été anesthésié et a qui on a posé une sonde gastrique, le 24b est en meilleure santé.

Besoin d'un peu d'aide pour trouver un nom a ces deux rescapés (mâles) ...

----------


## shenight76

Des nouvelles du 14a (Baptisé Yoda ^^)  sorti mercredi 
Il eternue (debut de coryza peut etre, je surveille), des vers (je viens de voir, tout plein de vers ! demain c'est vermifuge !) mais sinon, il mange bien (et plutot bcp mais vu qu'il est infecté ca peut s'expliquer ^^) des goûts de luxe (nan pas de croquettes moi je veux du sheba et pas de la pâté hein !!), il ronronne dans les jambes, apprecie la compagnie mais a distance (mais ne refuse pas les caresses pour autant)
voici quelques photos de la bête :


Avec une baballe mais préfère nettement la toile a pavé pour jouer quand même ^^

----------


## sydney21

La petite choupette 42a n'est pas très en forme ce soir, une visite véto sera peut-être nécessaire demain.

Qqun connait un véto qui fait tarif asso du côté de Saint Quentin (Picardie) ?  ::

----------


## Morgane2404

Ici les loulous se portent pas trop mal, un peu de diarrhées sûrement du au changement de nourriture et vers à gogo également ;-) demain vermifuge pour tous et d'ici une semaine anti parasitaire ;-) les bébés sont cool , le petit tabou à trouver sa place sur le fauteuil de bureau et les petits noirs ( que mon mari appel Dupont et Dupond ) eux jouent avec les petites balles que je leur ai mises à disposition ;-) mais des qu'ils me voient hop sous le divan ! La maman est sortie un peu plus aujourd'hui ellee dormait tout à l'heure sur le divan et non en dessous, elle est un peu maigrichonne mais ce sont tous les 4 des gloutons qui devraient vite retrouver un bon poids ;-) en tout cas on sent déjà qu'au bout de 24h ils se détendent enfin ;-)

----------


## indira75

VOILA des nouvelles des 48 et 49b : a leur arrivé ( dsl pour les photo mais les chaton sa bouge.....)

le male(surnomée gribouille par sa bonne bouille et ses tache grise) 2 mois

ET la femelle (surnomé havana) 1 mois


il s'adore sont trés calin, calme, ne font pas de bétise, font dans la litiere et la petite arrive enfin a manger des croquette ce qu'elle n'arrivait pas a faire hier lors de son arriver, il sont plein de vie.

la petite : 
arrive a manger des croquettes, pas trés vive a son arriver, va beaucoup mieux bouge miaule court joue ronronne....
sont coryza a lair de trés bien se soigner et rapidement
elle est super curieuse et temeraire et elle a un besoin de calin immense et est trop belle
un peu de diarée mais je vais lui donner un peut de carotte.


le petit : 
mange, joue, va bien, ronronne, vif et il est super beau.
sont coryza a l'air de se soigner trés rapidement oci 
il est curieux  un peu fliper losqu'il y a un bruit inconnu mais en une jouree il commence a avoir ses repére ne se cache plus et demande plein de calin il est adorable.
trés légére diaré lui oci aura un peu de carotte


il se porte trés bien tout les deux !!!

----------


## sydney21

Je suis tombée amoureuse de la petite louloute pendant le covoit, je l'aurais bien kidnappée !  ::

----------


## lynt

Merci pour les nouvelles  :Smile: .
J'espère que ça va aller pour la 42a. Tiens-nous au courant.

----------


## sydney21

Apparemment la chatonne 42a a retrouvé la forme ce matin, elle a réveillé sa FAQ cette nuit pour jouer.  ::

----------


## vivre libre

Ouf pour la petite 42b !!!!! 
Merci pour les nouvelles des deux malous qui se maintiennent...j'espre que le rouquin avec la sonde gastrique va se remettre...

Venise n'est pas en Italie : Pas de merci...si on peut aider....c'est une eptite goutte c'est tout.  Ok pour les cages..on va voir comment les recuperer ! Je suis sur Meaux ce soir vers les 18/19 h....je dis cela à tout hazard..

Sandrinea : C'est gentil, mais je n'habite pas l'oise, je suis du cote de la fourriere en seine et marne....je vais juste dans l'oise tous les 15 jours (obligation familliale)

Bon pour el moment l'important c'est le retablissement de tous ces loulous.....

----------


## sydney21

Pour tes paniers il était prévu que je les récupère dans la semaine chez Cyrano afin de pouvoir te les rendre. A voir donc...

----------


## vivre libre

> Pour tes paniers il était prévu que je les récupère dans la semaine chez Cyrano afin de pouvoir te les rendre. A voir donc...


Oui on verra après comment on s'organise...à chaque pb il y a une solution ! lol....

----------


## lynt

Tant mieux pour la 42a, à surveiller, ils déclinent tellement vite à cet âge-là. J'espère que c'était une fausse alerte.

----------


## sandrinea

Le 21b et le 24b viennent d'arriver à la maison après avoir été pris en charge par la clinique ce week-end.
Je n'arrive pas à charger les photos  ::

----------


## Cristal_113

envois les moi je les posterais : univers113.92i@hotmail.fr

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

News reportées de la semaine 31 à cette semaine:




> Petit message pour remonter le moral de tout  le monde. Voici les photos de la petite 42a sortie samedi dernier <3  Les autres méritent la même chose 
> 
> Pièce jointe 55318Pièce jointe 55319Pièce jointe 55320Pièce jointe 55322Pièce jointe 55323Pièce jointe 55324Pièce jointe 55326Pièce jointe 55328Pièce jointe 55329Pièce jointe 55330Pièce jointe 55331
> 
> Vous avez vu les beaux câlins qu'elle me fait , et ça c'est toute la journée

----------


## sandrinea

Le 21b et le 24b sont arrivés à la maison hier soir maigres et très abattus.
Ils sont restés prostrés jusque ce midi, quasiment sans bouger et le 24b sans manger. Le 21b ne s'alimente pas, mais est avec une sonde.

Ce midi, changement pour le 24b qui est venu s'installer le plus près possible de l'autre qui avait élu domicile dans son sac de transport ouvert. Il a mangé, repris de la tonicité, comme son compagnon d'infortune après 3 repas passés dans la sonde.

Il semblerait qu'ils aient peut-être vécu ensemble, car ils ne se quittent pas et dorment enroulés sur le même fauteuil?
Ils sont tous les 2 angoras et ont la même forme de tête.

----------


## lynt

Copains de galère, ils doivent se rassurer l'un l'autre. Pauvres minous, j'espère qu'ils vont bien se remettre...

----------


## SarahC

*Je colle cela pour tenter de répartir un peu de dons de suite...*


* CHATS RESERVES ET SORTIS :

*
*ENDROIT A 

*
*Etho-logis:*

1a) Mâle 2 ans, castré, noir avec un peu de blanc sur le poitrail timide

*Lady92: 10  pour 1a , avec reçu => Je ne sais pas si l'assoc peut en faire, sinon, tjs ok ou je reporte?* 
*Misskat : 30  pour 1a avec ou sans reçu*

____
*TOTAL: 40 *




*Babe78 :*

14a) Mâle 7 ans noir et blanc, castré, sociable PROPRIETAIRE DECEDE
FA : Shenight76




*Sydney21 :

*42a) femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable / timide
FAQ : Flower1406 / FALD : Sydney21 

*Dom91 :* *20  pour la 42a avec reçu si possible*
____
*TOTAL: 20 *




*Contacts SarahC :

*37a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable
38a) mâle crème et roux 3 mois sociable



44a) femelle 15 ans brun tabby blanche sociable





*ENDROIT B

**
Flokelo:*

18b) Femelle 1 an noire devenue timidou mais sociable + 3 bb
FaQ OK / Fald : morgane2404 


*Lady92 :* *10  pour 18b,* *avec reçu
**Misskat :* *20  pour 18b avec ou sans reçu*
____
*TOTAL: 30 *
 
 

21b) Mâle 3 ans crème tabby très sociable FIV/FELV négatif
FALD : Sandrinea

*Misskat :* *10 pour 21b avec ou sans reçu*
____
*TOTAL INITIAL: 30 * pour le 21
____
*TOTAL: 40 *
 
 



24b) Mâle 1 an Brun Tabby Poils mi-longs Très sociable
FALD : Sandrinea 


** lorris : 20  avec reçu* *
=> Pour SSAD*, le 24b, qui n'a pas de dons
(le don apparait déjà en bas, comme les autres, non fléchés)

  




*Babe78:*

48b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby blanche sociable
49b) Mâle 2 mois blanc gris tabby sociable
FA: Indira75

 
*
*58b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
59b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
*L'un des deux est mort, et ils ont "retrouvé" un copain de l'un des survivants qui n'était pas sur les listes!*
FA dans le 78






*Contacts SarahC :
*
66b) Mâle 2 mois bleu 
67b) Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby

 

51b) Femelle 2 mois gris tortie tabby blanc 
52b) Femelle 2 mois gris tabby blanc
*Sortis à l'arrache, nous recherchons une FA en RP






*

*FA de SarahC (Strasbourg):*

28b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
29b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
30b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
31b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby très sociable
_On va les auto-gérer avec mes contacts, mais on a une assoc de "couverture" uniquement. 





_ 



**************************


*Les DONS non ciblés: 

Je propose:* 

*
* Floriane_triskell : 20  avec reçu* 
*=> Pour Babe78*, elle a sorti 1 adulte et 4 chatons, les 2 tout petits ont été hospi et le sont encore. 
Le plus petit est mort ce matin.....  :: 

** Floriane_triskell : 30  avec reçu* 
*=> Pour PiaM MAIS ATTENTION don pour Cyrano, qui a géré les petits roux. 
**Je mets juste ce don là en attente afin de savoir à qui est éditée la facture.* 

*Floriane, si ce n'est pas gênant cela aiderait un peu. 

*
** Lexiekiwi : 20  avec ou sans reçu
=> De 28 à 31, sous Mukitza* _(je le précise encore, ils chapeautent, c'est tout, le reste est géré par des particuliers de A à Z)_ 
*

* lorris : 20  avec reçu* *
=> Pour SSAD*, le 24b, qui n'a pas de dons

*
* bbpo : 15  avec ou sans reçu peu importe*
*=> Pour PiaM* qui a pris ceux qui n'avaient rien (Bbpo rentre de vacances fin août pour info)
(66, 67, 51 et 52, et les roux, qui étaient chez Cyrano, le bleu étant encore chez elle avec son copain et donc frais pour Cyrano)


** Dom91 :* *15  avec reçu si possible*
*=> Pour PiaM MAIS ATTENTION don pour Cyrano, qui a géré les petits roux. 
**Je mets juste ce don là en attente afin de savoir à qui est éditée la facture.* 



***************************

*Mirabelle94 :* *Prise en charge rappel vaccins du 1a** (tarif assoc)* *avec reçu si possible
=> Le 1a a eu son rappel de vaccins, sur quel chat souhaitez vous reporter? 

**Partenaire77 : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93*
*=> Nous reportons le don de Partenaire77 à la semaine 31, si qqn veut bien le pointer.

*

*SI FACTURES IL Y A JE VOUS INVITE A LES METTRE EN LIGNE SACHANT QUE JE N'AI PAS DEPASSE LES FRAIS ENGAGES; JE REMERCIE AUSSI LES ASSOC D'ENTRER DE SUITE EN CONTACT AVEC LEUR DONATEURS PAR MP ET DE POINTER LES DONS UNE FOIS RECUS!* 

*Merci aussi de nous poster photos et news de vos chats ou chatons en FA!* 

Je repointe les semaines passées au fil de l'eau mais je ne vous ai pas oubliés!

----------


## SarahC

*Répartition des dons terminée pour la semaine 30. 

Toutes les assocs ont été contactées, je mets juste en attente les dons PiaM, sauf celui de Bbpo. 
*

----------


## lynt

RIP petit minouchon  :Frown:  J'espère que l'autre va s'en sortir.

La FA pour les deux chatons sortis à l'arrache a t-elle été trouvée ?

----------


## SarahC

> RIP petit minouchon  J'espère que l'autre va s'en sortir.
> 
> La FA pour les deux chatons sortis à l'arrache a t-elle été trouvée ?


Ils remplacent le petit bleu et son pote, chez PiaM car le bleu n'était pas en état de voyager.

----------


## SarahC

58b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
59b) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby
*L'un des deux est mort, et ils ont "retrouvé" un copain de l'un des survivants qui n'était pas sur les listes!*
FA dans le 78







C'est le petit de gauche qui est décédé, après son petit copain en fourrière....  :: 
L'autre tient le coup, mais rien de sûr encore....

----------


## lynt

Oh oui il avait l'air mal  :Frown: ...

----------


## SarahC

> Oh oui il avait l'air mal ...


Bourré de vers, sous-alimenté, déshydraté, et trop petit, sans maman....

----------


## sandrinea

Juste une question: où achetez-vous les garnitures que l'on voit dans les cages de transport?

----------


## Muriel P

> Juste une question: où achetez-vous les garnitures que l'on voit dans les cages de transport?


Pour la plupart, ce sont des alèses que tu trouves en animalerie ou même en grande surface (beaucoup moins cher qu'en animalerie).

----------


## momo

Comment va le petit rouquinou 21b SVP?

----------


## sandrinea

Je lui trouve une grosse amélioration: beaucoup plus tonique, alors qu'il est arrivé à bout de force. Je ne crois pas qu'il aurait fait une semaine de plus.
Il est nourri 3 fois par jour par sonde et est sous couverture antibiotique. Il respire un peu mieux, mais ne s'alimente pas car la langue et la bouche sont très abimées. 
Je nettoie le museau 3 fois par jour car il est encore couvert de croutes, mais il n'a pu les sécrétions vertes qui sortent par le nez.
Il est squelettique, cela ne se voit pas trop sur les photos car il est angora, même si le poil est terne et sale. 

Le 24b, également atteint par le calicivirus, est aussi beaucoup mieux et peut s'alimenter avec appétit, même s'il est aussi très maigre. Il a été amputé partiellement de la queue.

J'attends que le frontline fasse effet car ils avaient des puces pour leur offrir un bon bain tiède. Cela doit être une grande souffrance pour eux d'être dans cet état de crasse et de puanteur.

Prochaine étape de soins: le vermifuge. 

Ils sont extrèmement affectueux et s'entendent très bien, à tel point que je me demande s'ils ne vivaient pas ensemble avant d'être en fourrière. Ils se sentent bien et reprennent du moral. Ils n'aiment pas encore le nutrigel, mais cela ne va durer ...

Même si mes chats sont vaccinés, mon bureau est devenu Fort Knox: pédiluve pour les visiteurs, sandales de soins pour moi, gants, désinfectant à la sortie ... Je ne travaille pas dans le milieu hospitalier, mais on s'y croirait!
Dommage que je ne puisse charger de photos, avant j'y arrivais sans problème  ::

----------


## sydney21

Voici les photos lundi soir à l'arrivée :

21b


24b

----------


## babe78

> Des nouvelles du 14a (Baptisé Yoda ^^)  sorti mercredi 
> Il eternue (debut de coryza peut etre, je surveille), des vers (je viens de voir, tout plein de vers ! demain c'est vermifuge !) mais sinon, il mange bien (et plutot bcp mais vu qu'il est infecté ca peut s'expliquer ^^) des goûts de luxe (nan pas de croquettes moi je veux du sheba et pas de la pâté hein !!), il ronronne dans les jambes, apprecie la compagnie mais a distance (mais ne refuse pas les caresses pour autant)
> voici quelques photos de la bête :
> Pièce jointe 55132
> Pièce jointe 55133
> Avec une baballe mais préfère nettement la toile a pavé pour jouer quand même ^^


*Yoda cherche une nouvelle fa en urgence car shenight76 n'en veut plus car il l'a attaqué*

----------


## sydney21

> *Yoda cherche une nouvelle fa en urgence car shenight76 n'en veut plus car il l'a attaqué*


Pour rappel voici Yoda

----------


## Lilly1982

> *Yoda cherche une nouvelle fa en urgence car shenight76 n'en veut plus car il l'a attaqué*


Avez-vous posté dans la rubrique recherche de FA?

----------


## chatperlipopette

::  Attaqué comment ? Un coup de patte ?

----------


## SarahC

> Pour la plupart, ce sont des alèses que tu trouves en animalerie ou même en grande surface (beaucoup moins cher qu'en animalerie).


Ou ds les trucs médicalisés pour personnes âgées.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Avez-vous posté dans la rubrique recherche de FA?


Si jamais, me donner le lien. Pour diffusion en masse.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Elle va s'éteindre dans les tous prochains jours....
Elle avait trouvé une FA fin de vie....
Mais c'était sans compter le motif possible de son abandon en pleine rue....
Elle a un cancer des intestins en phase terminale....

 
*44a) femelle au moins 12 ans brun tabby blanche sociable*
* URGENT! Au vu de l'âge!* **
*Sortante au 27/07!*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

_Oh noooon!!!!_  ::  _Heureusement qu'elle ne sera plus là-bas ni seule à ce moment là...
J'ajoute MERCI à celles qui ont oeuvré pour sa sortie etc... 
_

----------


## SarahC

C'est clair....

Pour faire dans le positif, voici les lapins de la semaine 30 sortis ce jour par Partenaire77:




> Une sortie de l'endroit A qui vient de se terminer puisque du fait d'un retard ce matin j'ai du annuler le rendez-vous avec la FA des lapins et les emmener cet après-midi seulement.
> Voici les photos:
> 
> 
> 
> Un genre de blanc de hotot à poil long.

----------


## sydney21

> Elle va s'éteindre dans les tous prochains jours....
> Elle avait trouvé une FA fin de vie....
> Mais c'était sans compter le motif possible de son abandon en pleine rue....
> Elle a un cancer des intestins en phase terminale....


RIP pauvre puce... ::

----------


## lynt

Pauvre minette  :: , ils n'ont même pas eu la décence de partager ses derniers jours... Je leur souhaite la même, abandonnés de tous quand ils vont clamser.

----------


## flower1406

Pour faire également dans le positif et redonner un peu le sourire. RIP Petite puce  :: 

Voilà des photos de la petite 42 a qui se révèle être une vraie chipie. Elle commence à reconnaître ma voix et me répond en miaulant quand je lui parle  :Smile:  Elle râle aussi quand j'arrête de la caresser. ^^

Sinon elle reprend du poil de la bête et contrairement aux premiers jours où elle ne jouait pas, là elle commence à avoir des petites crises de folies et à courir partout. Elle vient me réveiller plusieurs fois dans la nuit pour jouer ou pour avoir des câlins, et elle le fait à sa façon ^^ soit elle me marche dessus, vient me lécher ou miauler ou elle vient s'installer sur mon cou ^^

Petites photos pour le bonheur des yeux  :Smile:  vous allez voir les énormes câlins qu'elle fait, alors qu'elle avait été décrite comme "craintive"

----------


## sandrinea

:: Quelqu'un saurait comment retirer un elastoplast sans faire mal à cause des poils?

----------


## Morgane2404

Peut etre en mouillant un max ;-)

----------


## sydney21

Il existe un produit que l'on trouve en pharmacie, ça coûte 3  environ le flacon de 125ml, ma véto l'utilise pour décoller les pansements après stérilisation. Ca s'appelle "anti-adhésif", tout simplement.

----------


## Sév51

> Quelqu'un saurait comment retirer un elastoplast sans faire mal à cause des poils?


tu as essayé de couper petit à petit les poils avec des petits ciseaux ?

----------


## sandrinea

Merci! Je vais l'acheter demain

----------


## sandrinea

Oui, je l'ai fait, mais c'est très long.

Comme le petit a été amputé, je ne veux pas qu'il ai de ressenti de douleur proche de l'endroit car les nerfs sont à vifs quand on est obligé de sectionner.

Ce qui est sûr que le nouveau bandage sera en mode équin: bandage elastique vétrap qui colle sur lui-même et pas sur la peau que je protégerai avec le coton adéquat

----------


## Tacha

> Elle va s'éteindre dans les tous prochains jours....
> Elle avait trouvé une FA fin de vie....
> Mais c'était sans compter le motif possible de son abandon en pleine rue....
> Elle a un cancer des intestins en phase terminale....


Mais quelle être se faisant appeler humain peut faire un truc pareil. C'est faire montre d'un manque d'empathie tellement incroyable !!! Ca fout à terre des histoires pareilles. Je lui souhaite de terminer sa vie entourée de câlins à cette petite mamie  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ben disons que c'est ..............

Je ne sais pas si elle a fini seule car sa "maman" est décédée, si quoi, je ne sais pas.

Parfois... Mais en tout cas il y a au moins un con derrière ce chat!

----------


## SarahC

On va peut-être aboutir en sauvant enfin des vies par la solution pension, si besoin de clarifications, elles sont les bienvenues.
J'ai déjà eu des suggestions, je vous invite à nous les refaire en MP pour plus de clarté, on peut en effet créer un topic dédié, juste pour les news, ça ne pose pas de problème!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ml#post1244325

----------


## momo

Merci pour les nouvelles du petit 21b...il me fait trop de peine ce minou.
La petite 24b aussi fait mal aux trippes...

Concernant la minette 44a,je suis écoeurée de savoir qu une personne a pu la déposer en fourrière!!!
Profite de tes derniers moments jolie petite minette et MERCI à la personne qui l accompagnera pour son dernier voyage!!!

----------


## anne moisson

Voici des nouvelles de Hippie sortie sous la patte de l' espoir :

Après 1 hospitalisation de quelques jours . Son corryza est pratiquement fini, je ne vois plus trop de symptomes, par contre sa diarrhée est encore très importante avec du sang et des fesses bien irritées. J'espère que le traitement va agir.Hippie est très câline et vive .

----------


## shenight76

Bonsoir,

Petite info concernant Yoda (14a) que j'avais en Fa chez moi (qui y est encore d'ailleurs)
Il m'a attaqué plusieurs fois, jusque la sans gravité je gérais, je précise qu'il me sautait dans les jambes quand je passais (mais peut etre pas mechamment..), qu'il ma bien griffé/mordu le bras lorsque j'ai eu a le soulever. j'avais donc acheté du Feliway, je lui laissais le plus d'espace possible.
Hier, il a voulu monter sur mes genoux pr faire un calin (je pense) car il ronronnait fort et se frottait a mes jambes, je l'ai donc aidé a monter et lorsque j'ai enlevé mon bras il s'y est aggripé et m'a mordu a plusieurs reprises assez profondement.
Main gonflée et douloureuse, doigts gonflés aussi et en fin de journée je ne pouvais plus trop la bouger... visite chez le medecin (pr me rassurer...) couverture antibiotique et rappel de vaccin.
aujourd'hui ca va un peu mieux, juste que j'ai deux plaies qui sont infectées...
donc je précise surtout que je n'ai rien contre ce chat, il a l'air adorable mais il peut m'attaquer sans que je m'y attende et du coup je le vis assez mal car pas bcp de place pr m'isoler de lui (surtout qu'il a tendance a me suivre) je ne sais pas s'il recommencera, je sais juste que j'ai peur de lui et qu'il le ressent et en profite un peu... voila.

Il a, a priori, trouvé une Fa habitué aux chats ayant du caractere et je l'y amene samedi apres midi.
J'espere juste qu'il sera mieux la bas car malgré ca, il a l'air vraiment sympa et très attaché a l'homme car c'est une machine a ronrons.

----------


## SarahC

*44a) femelle au moins 12 ans brun tabby blanche sociable*
* URGENT! Au vu de l'âge!* **
*Sortante au 27/07! 


Comme je vous le disais elle était en phase terminale de cancer....

Fiona est partie ce matin, car elle ne mangeait plus du tout depuis quelques jours et il ne servait à rien de prolonger ce qui était inévitable si elle n'avait plus de qualité de vie et des douleurs.

Elle n'est pas partie seule, sa maman de quelques jours l'a accompagnée. Nous en avons encore parlé cette semaine pour savoir quand serait le moment....

*

----------


## Tacha

une grosse pensée pour cette petite puce qui a finalement pu partir entourée de câlins et pas dans une cage. Pensées également pour sa maman de quelques jours

----------


## Muriel P

RIP jolie minette, et bon courage à ta FA qui doit être bien triste  ::

----------


## sandrinea

De tout coeur avec sa famille, quelle belle action a été faite.
C'est déchirant de les accompagner, mais cette petite est partie entourée d'amour.

 ::  pour elle et vous 

RIP pour cette petite puce

----------


## Lady92

RIP jolie petite mamie, et plein de courage a sa famille  :: 

Shenight, merci d avoir permis a Yoda de sortir de fourriere, et j espere que tu renouvelleras l experience, peut etre FALD pour un loulou dont le comportement est connu... Ne restes pas avec un sentiment de peur... 
On souhaite plein de bonnes choses a Yoda

----------


## chatperlipopette

Petite bichette, tu ne sera pas partie dans l'indifférence au moins.

----------


## sandrinea

Le 21b a beaucoup progressé: il mange tout seul avec appétit, patée comme croquettes. La sonde lui a été retirée hier soir.
Il est toujours squelettique, mais avec un bon coup de fourchette, de la tonicité et du moral.  :: 

Avec le 24b, ils ont été traités au frontline, puis lavés avec un shampooing-mousse aux herbes essentielles pour ne pas les mouiller quelques jours après.
Ils étaient très heureux que l'on s'occupe d'eux et de sentir enfin le propre.

Dernier jour d'antibio aujourd'hui. J'avais l'intention de vermifuger demain avec des pipettes.

Ils sont d'un caractère  ::  et s'entendent très bien. Je ne regrette pas d'en avoir pris 2 pour se soutenir pendant la quarantaine et les soins du calicivirus, d'autant plus que le petit beige était à bout de force.

----------


## Lady92

Voila des nouvelles qui font plaisir sandrinea! 
Merci  ::

----------


## lynt

Repose en paix Fiona, je suis heureuse que tu n'aies eu à t'éteindre, ni seule dans la rue, ni à la fourrière mais près de ta nouvelle maman qui a été attentive à l'évolution de ton état et t'a aidé à partir paisiblement. Merci à elle pour ce beau geste et je lui souhaite plein de courage parce que les loulous sont si attachants qu'on n'a pas besoin de X jours, semaines ou mois pour ressentir cruellement leur absence...

Shenight, j'espère que tu ne resteras pas sur cette expérience difficile (et rare heureusement) et que tu te lanceras vite avec un autre minou plus sympa ; j'espère que Yoda sera vite plus cool chez sa nouvelle FA.

Bonnes nouvelles pour 21 et 24b, ça fait plaisir à lire ! On peut avoir quelques photos des minous tout propres et en meilleure forme ?  :Smile:

----------


## Eryn

A l'auteur de l'annonce : 

Avez-vous mis une photo pour chaque chat(on) présent dans la fourrière ? 

Je voudrais savoir si, à tout hasard, ma chatte perdue n'aurait pas été récupérée...? 

Désolé, je ne peux pas être FA (en réalité, ce genre d'annonces est une torture pour moi, voir la situation de ces chats et ne pouvoir rien faire...:-(...mais je ne peux pas pour l'instant).

----------


## Lady92

A priori, ces listes de fourrières ne concernent pas le département où a été perdue Eryn.
Vous etes vous rendue à la fourrière de Sousy la Briche avec une photo d'Eryn ?

je vous copie-colle les conseils pour la retrouver (je crois qu'elle n'est pas identifiée, donc le premier point ne vous concerne pas malheureusement) :

*1* - vérifier auprès du *fichier félin* que ses coordonnées sont à jour : SIEV 112-114 Avenue Gabriel Péri 94246 L'HAY LES ROSES CEDEX tél : 01 55 01 08 00 informations@siev.fr

*2* - mettre une annonce avec photos sur le site *chat-perdu.org* ==> *http://www.chat-perdu.org/*

*3* - *contacter* *+* leur faire parvenir une photo du chat *et* surtout les relancer régulièrement :- la fourrière (si l'animal n'est pas identifié, il risque d'être euthanasié - la mairie vous donnera ses coordonnées)
- les spa / refuges / association locales - leurs coordonnées sont sur les sites de : *APAA* / *Seconde Chance* / *Furty* / *Chats errants* / *Rescue*
- les vétérinaires du coin
- la mairie
- la police municipale / la gendarmerie*
4* - mettre des *affiches* chez les commerçants, dans les boîtes aux lettres des voisins

*5* - faire du *porte à porte* auprès des voisins pour voir s'il n'est pas enfermé dans cave, garage, abri de jardin...

*6* - *en parler* au facteur, aux éboueurs, au gardien

*7* - *publier* et *guetter* les sites d'annonces gratuites tel que LeBoncoi* / eBa* / Vivastree*

++ *l'appeler la nuit* quand il n'y a pas de bruit avec son paquet de croquettes et une lampe, c'est une très bonne méthode
voir explications ici : *méthode pour retrouver son chat*

Je vous souhaite bon courage dans vos recherches

----------


## Eryn

Merci pour la rapidité de la réponse. 

Oui, j'ai déjà fait beaucoup de choses dans la liste (même, sans la connaitre, "la méthode pour retrouve son chat" et la trappe empruntée à la SPA du coin). 

Aujourd'hui, je vis en Bretagne, il m'est impossible de faire certaines autres choses et je n'arrive pas (!) à créer du lien dans les environs de l'endroit où elle a été perdue, ça me désespère...

Je m'arrête là, je ne pense pas que ce soit l'objet de la discussion...:-)

----------


## Lady92

Je ne sais pas comment faire mais il doit y avoir moyen d obtenir la liste des membres du 91.
Avez vous pu contacter les refuges et asso du 91?  Peuvent ils vous communiquer les contacts des nourrisseurs a proximite de l endroit ou s est perdue Eryn? 
S est elle perdue a un endroit qu elle connaissait? 
Avez vous mis une annonce sur chat perdu?

----------


## Eryn

SI vous cliquez sur le profil, vous en saurez un petit peu plus...:-)

- Chat-perdu : oui, dès que j'ai pû (un seul contact pour l'instant, récent, mais ce n'était pas elle, loin de là...)

- Liste des membres : je me suis joint au groupe du 91 sur ce site, si c'est ce à quoi vous faîtes allusions. 

- Contatcs : j'ai beaucoup tenté, notamment via Facebook (refuge, assoc', particuliers), sans résultat (le plus souvent, je n'ai même pas de réponse). Je consulte bien sûr quotidiennement le maximum d'annonces et j'en ai déposé ailleurs que sur chat-perdu.org. 
Par contre, je n'ai jamais demandé la liste de "contacts des nourrisseurs". Je ne savais même pas que cela pouvait exister (à creuser donc). Néanmoins, elle n'a jamais, je crois, mangé ce que je lui avait laissé (ni ses croquettes, lesquelles disparaissaient mais cela pouvait être le fait de rongeurs, d'autant que j'ai retrouvé une fois des déjections dans la gamelle, ni la nourriture dans la trappe). Et pourtant, elle était là, c'est certain. Au moins pendant une semaine. 

- Lieu de la perte : non, elle ne connaissait pas l'endroit. D'un côté, cela peut être une chance, elle aura peut-être peur de s'en éloigner. D'un autre côté, elle était dans un bois à 1 kilomètre de toute habitation, donc comment se nourrir si elle est restée dans le bois en question (à moins de chasser, mais en était-elle capable, même si elle m'a souvent ramené oiseaux ou autres rongeurs...) ? 

Bref, je me pose beaucoup de questions, vous imaginez. 


-

----------


## lynt

J'ai regardé la zone, c'est très vert  :Frown: . Un chat ne se laisse pas mourir de faim, si elle n'a pas mangé ce que vous lui avez laissé, elle a trouvé une autre façon de se nourrir, peut-être en chassant jusqu'à ce qu'elle trouve un nourrisseur. Quand les chats sont perdus dans des endroits inconnus, ils ont tendance à se fixer là où ils trouvent de la nourriture, donc là où se trouve son nourrisseur. Elle a forcément dû se rapprocher des habitations. Avez-vous contacté les membres du groupe 91 habitant le 91 en mp pour savoir s'ils pourraient vous aider ? Certains habitent peut-être près de l'endroit où Eryn a été perdue ?

----------


## Eryn

Non, je n'ai pas eu encore le temps de les contacter. Je vais m'en occuper. 

Vous pensez qu'elle a nécessairement cherché à se rapprocher des habitations ? Reste à espérer qu'elle ait pris la bonne direction dans ce cas (et qu'elle n'ait pas fait de mauvaises rencontres, etc...), ce qui me semble le plus probable pour diverses raisons. 

Il y a néanmoins certaines choses que je ne m'explique pas...?

----------


## lynt

Les odeurs, les proies, les frayeurs qu'elle a pu avoir tout ça a dû la faire bouger. Elle s'est arrêtée ou s'arrêtera quand elle aura trouvé un point de nourrissage fixe, une habitation très probablement. Pas forcément la plus proche, ça dépendra du chemin qu'elle aura pris. Elle a aussi pu être déplacée par quelqu'un mais là c'est impossible de prévoir où elle pourrait être. La seule piste logique c'est l'habitation dans la zone de sa disparition, sur plusieurs km s'il faut. Elle a du poursuivre sa route jusqu'à trouver un coin sympa. Il faut élargir la recherche et diffuser un max pour elle. Et surtout prévenir (en fournissant une photo grand format) la fourrière dont dépend son lieu de disparition, les relancer toutes les semaines par téléphone, qu'ils ne connaissent qu'Eryn et vous ; n'étant pas identifiée, elle risque gros  :Frown: . Bon courage.

----------


## Eryn

Bonjour, 

Vous avez peut-être raison, je ne sais pas. 

En fait, je suis tiraillé entre deux options : 
- elle s'est effectivement rapprochée des habitations (et donc, la solution est de diffuser, contacter, etc...ce que j'ai bien sûr essayé de faire)
- elle est restée dans les envirions (dans ce cas, je prends ma tente et je vais la chercher). 

L'option "déplacée par quelqu'un", je l'ai envisagée mais j'en doute. Avec le temps pourri, il doit y avoir peu de promeneurs (quant aux voitures, la zone n'est pas si fréquentée et encore moins en période de vacances). 

Bon, je vais continuer à chercher (en espérant qu'elle soit toujours en vie). 

Merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## coch

je sauhaite que la situation soit favorable, surtout ne pas perdre espoir, c'est important, quelquefois ça prend du temps à retrouver son protégé, garder espoir et relancer continuellement les gens et les recherches. bonne chance je croise les doigts pour vous.

----------


## Eryn

Merci.

----------


## lynt

Il y a un gros facteur chance là dedans... Et toutes les options sont envisageables. Je vous souhaite plein de courage. N'hésitez pas à consulter toutes les fiches chat perdu, même si pas du 91.

----------


## Eryn

Déjà fait (et je continue à le faire) :-)

----------


## Lady92

Vous devriez également mettre une annonce avec photo dans la rubrique 'chats perdus' de ce forum.Où habitait elle au moment où elle s'est perdue ?
Ne relachez pas vos efforts pour la retrouver

----------


## momo

Que ton repos soit doux petite FIONA...tu n auras pas profité de ce nouveau bonheur bien longtemps mais tu es partie entourée et aimée!!!
Courage à ta FA et un grand merci à elle pour ton magnifique accueuil.

Merci SAndrinéa pour les nouvelles des 2 minous...

----------


## sydney21

Une petite photo des loulous chez Sandrinea

----------


## sydney21

*Sydney21 :

*42a) femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable / timide
FAQ : Flower1406 / FALD : Sydney21 

*Dom91 :* *20  pour la 42a avec reçu si possible*
____
*TOTAL: 20 

=> don bien reçu merci !*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Déjà fait (et je continue à le faire) :-)


Avez vous contacté la fourrière rattachée à votre ville ou à son lieu de perte? Ne pas hésiter à se déplacer et à amener affiche av photos.

----------


## SarahC

*FA de SarahC :*

28b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
29b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
30b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timide
31b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby très sociable

Ne me demandez pas qui est qui!!!! Je ne suis pas observatrice pour un poil et je me désole moi-même!
Je n'ai pas non plus retenu leur nom, et je ne saurais vous dire qui est qui........
C'est pourtant facile.... Mais non, la mémoire visuelle et les chiffres, c'est de loin mon point faible!





















*Merci aux différents relais en RP qui se reconnaîtront ainsi qu'à Bzp pour le co-trainage!*  :: 


Comme vous le constaterez, certains sont plus en forme que d'autres.
Ils ont vu le véto dès lundi.

Le plus sociable est bourré de vers, et pourtant, vermifugé... 

Ils sont tous en coryza, sauf un, et ont eu de la fièvre, ils en ont encore pour deux d'entre eux ce soir.
Leur FA les surveille de près, enfin leur FA, ils sont deux! Et vu le petit monde, tant mieux, car déjà là ils savent animer la nuit!  :: 

Ils ne sont encore à l'abri de rien, nous avons participé tous ensemble à la séance hammam inhalations en cuisine, ou comment vous rappeler que vous détestiez l'été et la chaleur! 

Pour l'instant on ne traite pas l'aspect parasitaire pour ne pas les flinguer encore plus, ils sont tout de même "entre deux", mais l'une des petites a de sales croutes sur le nez....

Par contre, même si 2 d'entre eux crachouillent, c'est du flan, et une fois pris dans les bras et même en soins, ils sont malgré tout assez sages.

Un thermomètre, ya plus glamour pour faire connaissance, idem pour un cacheton, des soins dans les yeux et dans les narines.

Ils sont de bonnes composition.... Et j'espère que tout ira mieux petit à petit, pour le moment, surveillés comme le lait sur le feu, avec SarahC en mode boulet qui prévoie de passer 2h et qui a tapé l'incrust le temps de tout faire avec "les" FA et de faire les révisions de touuuut ce à quoi il faut faire attention. Fallait pas l'inviter, comme dirait l'autre!  ::

----------


## SarahC

Non, vraiment, je me désole, sur 3 personnes qui gèrent ces chatons........... J'ai un cerveau pourri.... Un peu comme la matière dans laquelle on pique des plantes séchées, genre déco de banque des années 80... On appuie dessus et ça revient pas en arrière, ça s'enfonce et se compacte.... 

En gros, ce sont donc eux, après sortie!

__

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben oui mais d'un autre côté ils se ressemblent un peu  ::

----------


## Eryn

> Avez vous contacté la fourrière rattachée à votre ville ou à son lieu de perte? Ne pas hésiter à se déplacer et à amener affiche av photos.


Contacté, oui, mais pour se deplacer, c'est un peu compliqué puisque je suis en Bretagne. 

C'est bien la raison pour laquelle j'essaie, sans succèes pour le moment, de trouver des contacts sur place. 

Et merci à tous pour votre soutien.

----------


## sandrinea

> Une petite photo des loulous chez Sandrinea


Les petits loups se portent très bien et se soutiennent. 

Hayrton, le plus foncé est guéri de son coryza et il ne reste qu'à retirer les fils de l'amputation de sa queue. Au passage, c'est très mignon, un chat avec une queue de bobtail.
Le beige, Hashley, respire beaucoup mieux et dévore. Il devrait reprendre du poids rapidement.

Ils sont beaucoup plus toniques et dotés d'un caractère extrêmement affectueux. Avis aux amoureux des chats angoras qui souhaiterait en adopter un, voir deux ...  ::

----------


## misskat

je ne sais ou mettre ma question ,
serait il possible d'avoir des nouvelles du minou noir  n°1A 
sorti par l'association ETHO LOGIS ?

merci

----------


## lynt

Ici c'est très bien  :Smile:

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Misskat
Le minou noir vient de finir sa quarantaine et il descend demain matin à Bordeaux.
Le pauvre chat est complètement traumatisé et il va lui falloir beaucoup de temps pour reprendre confiance en l humain. Il est est en transit pour cette nuit chez Lilly1982 pour être à l heure demain à la gare.
Il ne supporte pas la boite et pour cause: il était terrorisé et a été pris au lasso à la fourrière

----------


## SarahC

Les 4 petits (le lot, hein, quand je les touche, ça va je sais qui c'est, mais alors les noms, ça rentre pas! Ma collègue s'appelle à tord Anne-Marie depuis 3 ans alors qu'elle s'appelle Marie-Rose - les prénoms sont modifiés, mais en gros, c comme ça, et la 2ème je l'appelle Marie-Machine, parce que ça rentre pas...) sont retournés chez le véto...

_

_Donc les 4 ont des soucis de peau, ils ont pu être déparasités ce jour, on doit continuer les inhalations, et arrêter l'antibio qu'ils ont bouffé et rebouffé depuis des semaines et déjà en fourrière. L'une des petites a perdu du poids, on surveille de près. 

Ils vont être boostés immunitairement parlant sur 3 jours, et on fait un point lundi.

Comme tous chatons, ils font les petits cons. Et dorment bcp aussi.

Ils ne sont pas encore du bon côté de la barrière, mais on les surveille! De près!!!

Deux font encore un peu de fièvre, et ont encore, comme je le disais, des soucis de peau, on attend de voir...

----------


## sydney21

42a) femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable / timide
FAQ : Flower1406 / FALD : Sydney21 




La petite Eden est arrivée chez moi aujourd'hui après avoir effectué sa quarantaine. Je remercie Flower1406 qui en a pris grand soin et qui a bien voulu covoiturer la petite. 

Mes minous ont profité des talents de photographe de Flower (allez voir ses photos sur ses sujets, ça vaut le détour !) je pense que ça va booster mes adoptions !

Merci à toi Flower, ça a été un plaisir de te rencontrer  ::

----------


## misskat

> Misskat
> Le minou noir vient de finir sa quarantaine et il descend demain matin à Bordeaux.
> Le pauvre chat est complètement traumatisé et il va lui falloir beaucoup de temps pour reprendre confiance en l humain. Il est est en transit pour cette nuit chez Lilly1982 pour être à l heure demain à la gare.
> Il ne supporte pas la boite et pour cause: il était terrorisé et a été pris au lasso à la fourrière



Quoi de neuf  pour le minou, a-il  fait un bon voyage ?
Est-il moins stressé maintenant qu'il est dans sa famille d'accueil ?
Quel petit nom lui a-t-on donné ?
Gros câlins au petit père
Merci à l'association et à toutes les personnes qui ont fait ce sauvetage

----------


## Dom91

Elle est trop mimi la petite Eden ! Je craque toujours sur les noirs et blancs....

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Quoi de neuf  pour le minou, a-il  fait un bon voyage ?
> Est-il moins stressé maintenant qu'il est dans sa famille d'accueil ?
> Quel petit nom lui a-t-on donné ?
> Gros câlins au petit père
> Merci à l'association et à toutes les personnes qui ont fait ce sauvetage


Venise est sur place, elle pourra nous dire à son retour.

----------


## sydney21

Eden en fourrière




Eden maintenant

----------


## sydney21

Lien vers sujet adoption Eden : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...9/#post1308416

----------


## Dom91

Elle est trooooooop belle  ::

----------


## sandrinea

Hashley le 21b lors de sa sortie:



lors de la phase de soins du coryza et de l'alimentation par sonde:



Maintenant:



Merci à tous ceux qui ont aidé à le sauver, il était vraiment à bout de force. C'est un chat adorable et très affectueux.

----------


## lynt

Merci à toi de lui avoir permis de remonter la pente, il est redevenu magnifique.

----------


## sydney21

Très contente pour lui, il est superbe, il mérite sa place dans "les avant/après" !!!

----------


## momo

HASHLEY est devenu magnifique...MERCI

----------


## coch

voici HIP ou HOP ??????


- - - Mise à jour - - -

quoi qu'il en soit il est adopté....aujourd'hui

----------


## Morgane2404

Merci pour le Co-train qui a permis l'adoption du Loulou ;-) et on va dire que c'est Hip et qu'il me reste hop ;-)

----------


## Morgane2404

Alors j'avais sorti avec SSAD une maman et ses 3 chatons : 
*18b) Femelle 1 an noire devenue timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! A 3 BEBES DE 6 SEMAINES! Sortante depuis le 30 JUIN! 
Sortants de suite !


La maman est toujours un peu peureuse mais tout doucement accorde sa confiance par contre elle s'entend très bien avec les autres chats .
Les bébés 2 mâles noirs presque identiques HIP et HOP et une petite femelle tabby brun et blanche HANOÏ 
L'un comme dit plus haut a été adopté cet semaine et rejoindra sa famille ce weekend voici ces 2 frères et soeurs encore à l'adoption. 

Voici HOP : 






ET HANOÏ 




*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*QUI EST OU A ÉTÉ FA ET VEUT MOTIVER LES FUTURES TROUPES A LE DEVENIR?

**Pensez à ce sujet, qui sait, ou peut peut-être convaincre les indécis?** 

Lancez vous!!*

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

----------


## SarahC

Morgane, selon le moteur de recherche on ne lit pas les textes de tous (souci technique), je remets ton texte afin qu'il soit lisible pr tous:




> *Alors j'avais sorti avec SSAD une maman et ses 3 chatons :*
> 
> 18b) Femelle 1 an noire devenue timidou mais sociable 
> URGENT! A 3 BEBES DE 6 SEMAINES! 
> Sortante depuis le 30 JUIN! 
> Sortants de suite ! 
> 
> La maman est toujours un peu peureuse mais tout doucement accorde sa confiance par contre elle s'entend très bien avec les autres chats . 
> 
> ...


Mais du coup je ne vois pas les photos.  ::

----------


## sydney21

> Eden en fourrière
> 
> Pièce jointe 57866
> 
> 
> Eden maintenant
> 
> Pièce jointe 59692


La miss a été adoptée !  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ah, super pr le petit chouchou!!!

----------


## Mistouflette

::

----------


## Dom91

GENIAL  ::

----------


## coch

::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Quelles nouvelles des chats de ce sujet? Peut-on avoir des news et photos éventuellement? Merci!

----------

